# BFP's, pregnancy and parenting in wales



## kara76

Hi all

this is a thread for you lucky ladies and gents that have had successful treatment, whether you have just got your BFP or your now a proud mum. You can talk freely about your hopes, dreams and concerns and i hope you enjoy your new home while still supporting those that you have been on this roller coaster with.

can i please remind you that this shall be the only thread on the Wales board for this special time yet please feel free to join the babydust boards here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

I shall pop a list on this page if you like so add your details

kara - DD Tyler May 05.05.2010


----------



## claire1

I shall pop a list on this page if you like so add your details 

kara - DD Tyler May 05.05.2010 
Claire - DS Elliot John 22/08/10


----------



## kara76

anymore ladies out there wanting to join this lovely thread?


----------



## beccibo

can i join you. I've one DD Carys who's 5 years old and have one little bubba on board after my first ivf cycle at CRMW. 

Had scan yesterday and bubba measuring 7 weeks 1 day with a strong heartbeat


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi can I join you too
just had 1st ICSI, also at CRMW
I'm 4w5d, due scan on Nov 29th. Very excited x


----------



## beccibo

hi sprinkles, how you doing? Won't be long now until your scan....i bet you can't wait. How many embies did you have put back? 

I've just phoned the clinic for 2nd scan. Booked in for dec 1st. I can't wait.


----------



## kara76

so lovelly to see this thread in use

yay yay. im sure you can all help and support each other at this exciting time


----------



## joeyrella

i'd love to join. i gave birth three weeks ago after IUI at IVFwales.

Joanne - DS William Alexander 02.11.10


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Becci
how exciting!  I bet the 1st scan was lovely. I can't wait for mine. Only 8 days now.
I had 2 embryos but back. 1 was sticky!  Wondering about the fate of the other

any symptoms for you yet? 
I have morning sickness (but in the afternoon)

hi Claire &
hi Joanne
congratulations!
You can be our gurus!
How are you finding motherhood?


----------



## kara76

i am gona update the list soon ladies , anyone else wana join?

wow girls i bet your very excited, i remember being pregnant and it was wonderful but went way too quick so try and enjoy every moment


----------



## kara76

so far we have

MUMS

kara - DD Tyler May 05.05.2010 
Claire - DS Elliot John 22.08.10
Joanne - DS William Alexander 02.11.10
Becci - DD Cary's 5 years 

BFP
Becci EDD ?
Sprinkles EDD?

how do you ladies what your BFP post to read? first scan and then EDD?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Sound good to me
first scan Nov 29th
EDD July 25th x


----------



## kara76

Hey any ladies ready to join this wonderful thread.

I know there are a good few of you and when your ready please join and as chat as much about the joys and worries about pregnancy


----------



## Juls78

i'm here, scared but here!!!!!!   

hello anyone else out there!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls lovely to see you here. I'm sure someone will be along to join you very soon

How you feeling?


----------



## Juls78

i feel ok. No symptoms really. I can't believe i am saying this but i wish i did have ms at least then i would know that things are alright. i am now 7+ 3 so it should have started by now ,NO?


I do feel tired but then i always do with the cidp thing anyway. just over 2 weeks to the next scan. I'm sure being back in work will help me take my mind off things. 

I went to the gp yesterday and they said they would fund the progesterone support but they can't seem to be able to get hold of it through normal supplies. Gestone is still out of production and the alternative italian stuff prontogest seems difficult to get hold of so will phone healthcare at home  on monday to see what they say. But boy it really hurts. It is not as thick as gestone but boy it stings as it goes in- the air is blue for about 30 seconds!

i am not moaning though- i will take the pain!!! i am hard!

i am thinking i will wait till the next scan before getting a ticker though- still not ready for that.

Well i hope there are some other lovely lucky ladies out there to go through this with me!!


julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls some don't get ms til a lot later and I didn't really have any at all and next to no symptoms.
I found it all very hard to believe and that won't leave you. I still look at tyler amazed I am at last a mum and she is almost 10months now lol

Hope you can get the drugs sorted, its madness about the gestone. Fancy the air being blue lol. 
It might now feel like it now but time will fly


----------



## Juls78

Been thinking though- this is cos of all your hard work- well ish- you and all your helpers at ivf wales . This is the 2nd nhs go- after everything you protested and campaigned for- you must feel very pleased!!!

I will write to the wag if this goes all the way!! as this would be my 3rd cycle- so hopefully it will help with going towards the nice guidelines. 
julsxx


----------



## kara76

Its great to actually chat with someone who the 2nd cycle has helped, I still feel very proud of what myself and the other achieved, it was hard work as at the time I was going through ops. Cancelled cycle and then the cycle that actually made tyler but it was something I believed in and I'm also a great believer in karma!


----------



## Juls78

well so far it has helped me!! yo were alsothe first person on here that i spoke too!!! i am still very proud of all you girls.

i did write some letters though!!! but i was a bit late in the struggle.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sprinkles- you are very brave and strong women, sending you lots of    , hope you and the twins can go home and celebrate really soon.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

I won't dwell, and have no energy to chat. I lost my darling angels Matilda Rose and Daisy Winifred 2 days ago. I would have loved to be chatting here for months to come with happier news. We are heart broken.  
Good luck to you all x


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles- awful!     How cruel life can be! xxx will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Mari0609

Sprinkles, don't know what to say really on this sad time but sending you lots of    

Afm, I experience some hot needle stabbing pain since yesterday late afternoon, each stabbing pain last for few second, really hope nothing serious, might call midwife to check


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles my heart goes out to you and I hope you find the support you are going to need. I really feel my words are empty and I'm totally lost for words.
Thinking of you all.


----------



## sun dancer

Sprinkles im so so sorry for ur loss thinking of u at this sad time 
hope u & dh r taking good care of each other x x x x x


----------



## kara76

Hi everyone

How r you all?

Sprinkles thoughts are very much still with you


----------



## Mari0609

Good afternoon ladies, has gone very quite lately, hope everyone doing great.

Hi Juls- not long to go now for the next scan, keep us update ok. R u still no ms sign? u are very lucky lady, for me some day ok some day terrible. 

Afm, waiting for the urine test result, should be back by Monday, hopefully no infection. Good news is the hot needle stabbing pain has gone. Midwife came this morning and go through all scan and test information, now waiting letter from Royal Gwent Hospital for the scan date. I have aslo stop clexane and steriod since yesterday and I collected additional cyclogest directly from ivf wales.


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all hope everyone is ok 
mari hope ur test comes bk ok wiv no infection glad the stabbing pain has gone 
juls hope u doing ok when is ur nxt scan ??
afm im doing ok i hav had a little sickness first thing in the morning had it for a couple of days now feeling very tired every day 
im looking forward 2 my scan on tuesday cant wait 2 c how they r doing 
hope u all hav a gd wkend x x


----------



## Juls78

Sprinkles- my thoughts are with you- wish you didn't have to go through all this! xxxx

Kara- you been busy? Need to relax a bit! 

hey ladies - glad all is ok wityh you both

Mari-must feel good to get off the clexane and steroids- just bum bullets for you then!! Hope the infection has cleared now and you can get on with the lovely issue of being pregnant. Wish i had some signs of ms- know it sounds stupid but any sign will do!

Sundancer- Scan is on monday at 3.30  so just day before you! You excited?? At least your sickness passes after the morning.

Afm- well i had sore boobs and some queesyness- but for 2 days now nothing! I go from being petrified to oh what will be will be in a matter of seconds, i feel in limbo today- My stomach looks swollen ( i look 5 months pg at least) and trousers anr tight so i am in joggers and leggins- with long baggy tops , but it could be down to all the cakes!!! dh said you are starting to show!! i am not impressed - 9 weeks- nope just cakes hun!!!!! oh well hopefully it will be ok on monday and then ony 2 weeks to 12 weeks.  Maybe i will relax more then!  Everything else is the same- just plodding alon.... waiting!


----------



## kara76

M glad your infection is better

Sundancer lovely yo see you. 
Juls I had no symptoms as such, sore boobs on and off if I poked them

Afm tyler has a chest infection yet is still so very busy and I sure have my hands full, she is showing her little personallu more and more and is a little naughtie sometimes too which is cute but I can't laugh. She has taken to turning tv on and off and twisting it so not very safe! Her new wheels got picked up today as I sold her full travel system to an ff. See was looking for one yet I wasn't planning on selling but thought what the hell I need something more lightweight


----------



## Mari0609

Morning ladies, been up since 5:30am feeling hungry, this has been my regular breakfast round 1 timing if I eat sandwich at 9pm otherwise I will be up at 2am feeling hungry... feel like I am a monster eater, help!!!

Hi Juls- I am with you on the clothes department, got  to do some clothes shopping today but not maternity wear yet as bit embarrass, bra defo too tight, need bigger size joggers and leggins too in order to breath properly ... gosh I am defo looks like 5months pg, in fact is me over eat I am sure this is the cause, strange thing is I usually bake cake at least once a week, but since pg I never bake and never crave for cake, I crave for rice dish instead!
DH very happy when the injection finished, in fact we both close our eyes whenever we see a needle, guess I have been silly and brave enough to let him do the injection while i close my eyes ...hee hee not sure whether he also close his eyes when he inject me, better don't ask otherwise I might go mental  

Hi Sundancer - how many weeks are you now? must be excited and looking forward the scan, please keep us update ok!

Hi kara- hope little miss Tyler getting better soon, did you record her daily activity so that you can play back at anytime, especially you can show her when she is bit older, must be fun to have a little girl where you can dress her up too!

I am hoping to kick start doing some yoga or pilates, maybe after 12 weeks as I have not been doing any exercise since Dec, any idea which exercise wil be best for us?


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
Mari i will b 9wks on tuesday and yes im excited 2 go for the scan cant wait 2 c how they r doing 
Juls & Mari im the same my clothes well jeans r 2 tight for me i just can not wear them so i hav had 2 buy bigger size im ok wiv joggers at the moment wiv me think it all the bloody eating aswell chocolate being the most popular lol 
Hello Kara hope tyler gets better soon i hav bn looking at ur 4otos on ** she is such a little cutie pie 
well im off out 2 watch the rugby 2day down the local club looking forward 2 seeing the all girls but i will b drinking squash no vodka & coke for me 2day lol 
hope u all hav a lovely day x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi, just came back from a small town shopping basically M&S and Primak (less then 2hrs) but I am worn out, never been so tired before ... guess I am laying down today. 

Juls- have to respect you as you work full time, I don't think I can manage to stand and teach for 30min, by 3pm my eyes will defo close half way. Oh, just want to say good luck on Monday, I know all will be excellent!

Sundancer- wow 9 weeks hun, will definately see the hb and the growing baby, I am excited for you too.

Just received letter from hospital, the antenatal scan booked on 7th April, long time to wait, don't think I can manage though, help!!! Have anyone of you consider private down synd scan to reduce the risk? We need to give answer when we go for the scan, I can't really thin kthat far at the moment


----------



## Juls78

Kara- aww poor tyler! its hard when you can't explain what is wrong! its great to see the perdonality come through- although it sounds like she is a  strong willed little girl- you are gonna be having your hands full!xxxx Did i see your story in the mirror today? Made me have a few tears!!! xx
Mari- work is hard but we have no choice , i must work to afford all the things we want and need! Thanks for the luck!! xxx i have not thought about the scan- don't know what to do!!
7th april is not that far away- just feels like it!! xx

Sundancer- enjoy the rugby- i'm watching at home today! do your friends know?

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls yeah that is our story

You girls are gona need to buy some maternity wear very soon, ebay is a good place lol and don't buy too much as you won't buy it big enough believe me and you will need more later on


----------



## kara76

Tyler still off colour and slept a lot today yet was awake a lot in the night.


----------



## Juls78

Kara- its not funny when they are awake all night. Patience is needed. Poor litttle thng, hopeshe feels better after the weekend.

Sorry this is short but sweet, just have a lack of words today- scan day is here- scared stiff- Appointment not till 3.30 so still a long way to go.   and    that all is ok!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls enjoy your scan huni, hope the day goes quick for u


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- Good luck for the scan, relax and enjoy ok, I will be checking often to see your report this afternoon!!!

Hi Kara- hope Tyler is getting better

Hi everyone else, hope you have a lovely day, fingersX another sunny day!!!


----------



## Juls78

thanks for the wishes girls!!!   

All looks good on the scan- jllybean now looks more like a baby!! heart going well and cwtched up like a...well like a baby!!
We are so happy - think i will now get a ticker!!! 

Mari- how did the test go? Still eating in the middle of the night- i have not got that bad yet!

sundancer!! did you enjoy the rugby?? whats next with you?

Kara!! Thanks for all the support!! you have been keeping me sane!!   

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Yay yay told u so, told u so lol juls has a little baby in her tum tum lol . Time to enjoy every minute huni


----------



## sun dancer

Hello all 
Juls so glad everything went well wiv ur scan im so so pleased for u both 
Kara how is tyler hope she is better 
mari how r u 
Juls i enjoyed the rugby it was nice 2 get out for a few hrs wiv the girls they all know we just couldn't keep it a secret lol
well i got my scan moro afternoon bowt 2.00 really looking forward 2 seeing how they hav come on i will b 9wks moro x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- wow the baby is growing fast huh, so happy for you.  I called hospital and told them dh is going to Boston beginning of April, they understood and managed to booked me scan on Wednesday 16th but at County Hospital at Pontypool, so looking forward! Yes, still have to eat supper at 9:30pm otherwise will wake up at 2:30am feeling hungry, tested last night thought I just drink a glass of milk and go to bed but doen't work at all. 

Hi sundancer, next is your turn, enjoy ok and Wednesday will be me at 10weeks 3 days, fingersX all ok too.


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all sorry posting so late but we hav bn busy this afternoon 
hope u r all doing ok 
mari gd luck for ur scan moro 
well had my 9 wk scan 2day and omg what an amazing thing 2 c both babies r doing great debbie was really pleased wiv everything said that they r tucked rite up the top just where they should b i cant believe how much they hav developed in 2wks it was the best thing i hav cn in all my life they were both moving around lots we r so much in love wiv them already and we feel very blessed 2 b having twins x x


----------



## kara76

Wonderful news sundancer . I agree most amazing thing in the world


----------



## Juls78

awww sundancer- what an emotional post- i can feel it!!! It is amazing-now to the next phase!! xxxxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sun dancer- what an amazing journey right, you must be very proud, I am so so pleased for you and your dh.

hi juls- cute signture ticker you got, love it!

Afm, bit nervous, keep thinking what if .... and telling myself don't be silly! I guess the hormone has gone wild. I cry easily, in fact last night I cried for no reason, nearly half of pillow got wet, dh thought I was in pain, want to take me to A&E again. (last 2 mc we have been in and out A&E a lot, so his first reaction is to go to A&E, bless him!)


----------



## Mari0609

Hi again, the scan really reassuring and definately you girls are right it's more like a baby shape now, gestation sac measuring 9w5d EDD 14th Oct, the doctor has booked me another scan on 25th March which is good, guess we will announce the good news on my Father in Law's birthday (end of the month), we have been avoiding to meet the family since the treatment and have been nearly 3 months, sure they are suspicious, once we announce the news we will not have to find any excuse not to go for a meal together. 

Hi to everyone, hope you have lovely day
oh yes, is anyone know where is Ann, will be good to hear from her soon.


----------



## kara76

Yay well done

Lovely yo see everyones scan went well. It will go so fast trust me

Sprinkles if by chance ur reading thinking of u


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Kara. 
Still care about you all. Can't help reading x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sprinkles, so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your DH. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Juls78

Sprinkles- i really don't know how you are coping- hope you are looking afer yourselves. thinking of you!

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all hope u r all keeping gd 
sprinkles thinking of u hope u r looking after each other x x
mari glad everything went well wiv ur scan in it amazing how much they develop in a short time it really did blow my mind away 
juls how u hope u ok 
Hia kara hope u and tyler r both doing gd and enjoying this lovely weather we r having 
afm im doing ok got a lovely wk off work this wk so im looking forward 2 that big time lol im off 2 cardiff 2day 2 hav a look for a new car as a ka just isn't big enough for twins but we r just looking and not buying then im off out again 2nite 2 watch the rugby and i got a party for 2 of the girls birthday x x
hope u all enjoy ur wkend x x


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles-   xxx
Sundancer - hey, so did you fnd a car? you must be getting bigger now- with twinnies- you got a bump yet?
Mari- we have been avoiding family too- but niece is visiting next week- 1 week bfore 12 scan is due- god knows how i am going to get through it cos we aways have a laugh and a giggle and a bottle of wine or 2 (she is 23 now) , i can't tell her before the rest of dh's family - and she would probablyl et it slip cos she would be so excited for us. I would love to tell my nan- cos she has been a great help to us finacially though all this and she is not to well at the moment- roll on 12 week scan i say!
As for crying- i tried to watch comic relief- not a good idea- i think my eyes are still red!! 

Kara- all good in your world?? Hope you have enjoyed the fabulous weekend!! xx

Still not heard from midwife yet







hopefully will get a call tomorrow- starting to get jittery thaat i won't have my 12week scan until 14 weeks and i need to tell people now!! starting to get a biggggg belly- clothes too tight - living in leggins and long tops with scarves!! I think if people didn't know we have if issues someone would have guessed by now, luckily everyone knows we have had problems- been through it with me for 2 years, so noone would really suspect anything. This is the first cycle i hve gone through without anyone knowing abou it! Anyway- still no prenancy isues- apart from wanting cake and even that seems to be subsiding now-

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hia all 
juls didnt find a car was looking at having a focus but nothing left wiv a gd deal on at the moment so we r going 2 wait i got a few months b4 we need 2 change ours . I am getting a little bigger but i also put a lot of weight on going through tx so think its a bit of both really. I hav come out in a mega rash all over my chest neck stomach back and legs went up 2 gp she said that it could b viral or just through being pregnant im going 2 leave it for a few days and if its not any better im off bk up 2 c her again.
Hia kara how's u and tyler doing hope all is gd x 
mari how u doing x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sundancer- I hope the rash has reduce, if not you should ring the GP asap

Hi juls- the ms getting heavy and often, really hope is the finale as we are approaching 12 weeks, if still continue I might cry!. Usually the ms kick start in the morning and my whole day gone, if kick start from afternoon at least I can work in the morning, now a day I declare I am big fat lazy women! Can wait to next scan on Friday, we have also booked the private Down's scan in cardiff on 2nd April before dh leaving to Boston to work.
Strange that you still not hear anything from your mw, should ring your gp to check what's hold up as you should be seen by now. I rang  the GP and the receptionist booked me mw appointment and the mw also visited us at home, that was couple weeks ago and not forget we had the dating scan and 2nd scan on Friday, we even received the Ultrasound Scan appointment in May which I think is bit too early but hey they should get their act together right!
I am envy you as you have a lovely and supportive nan, I can understand is not easy to share the good news with them before 12 weeks at the sametime scare to announce too early as anything might happen, we just can't hide any longer, I have just tidy up my dressing room, I packed all my jeans and usual clothes and give space for new clothes coming soon!


----------



## kara76

Juls you should chase it up. My mw wouldn't see me til 10weeks and even then I had to chase um

Sundancer your skin can get sensetive during pregnancy but get it checked if concerned

Mar sorry to hear you ms is bad, you can try ginger and eat little and often too.


----------



## kara76

Forgot to say. I had the downs nt scan and bloods and it was a hard choice as dh didn't want the test so I had to really think hard about it and what I would do with the results! I'm so so glad I went for the screening, it is much more accurate than the 16 week blood on the nhs. Any advice just ask  about anything


----------



## Mari0609

Hi kara, many thanks for your reassurance with the private screening which helps a lot, I wasn't 100% sure to be honest but now I think we have make the right choice. How are you and little Tyler, hope you all enjoy lovely sunny afternoon.


----------



## Juls78

Sundancer- You may get a few deals come up in the summer with cars- with twins though have you thought of something like  zafira or a cmax? i think you are gonna need some space! Hope the rash clears- pregnacy affects the immune sustem so hopefully it will clear soon. A friend of mine had a rash though on neck and chest for most of her poregnancy and once she gave birth it cleared. think it was hormonal.

Mari- not had the guts to shop yet!! really need to- even need some bras!! down now to 1 comfortable black one and one comfortable white one! bless! Sounds like your gp and mw are on the ball- i think mine are a little too relaxed!! Sorry you are gettingthe ms- still nothing for me- sorry! I am not sure about having the scan- we can't decide, such a decision. we are still talking about it at the moment.

Kara- any advice re the scan- gratefully recieved- i know though that at my age of nearly 39 i would probably be high risk and i don't know if i could then enjoy the pregnancy knowing that. We are so confused. Would we do anything if high risk- i think not. I am thinking at the moment- what will be will be- we have been through so much!    still confused as you can guess.

Well I managed to get through to a mw on monday- my mw picked up my details from the gp's on thursday last week and then went on holiday- perfect!! She didn't know that i was 10 weeks then! So i spoke to another mw and she is seeing me tomorrow at 1pm for booking in and paperwork etc- they seem very laid back! I have no idea which hospital i will want to go to? Singleton or glangwilli in carmarthen- i have tried to look for advice online but it seems there is not much out there! Aarrgg tooo many decisions- good though eh!!!      This is NOT conmplaining- this is hysteria- cos i don't think i actually thought i'd get here!!  So 1 week to go till 12 weeks- i hope the dating scan is close to that day- i just want to shout from the roof tops now!!!  

Anyway thanks for listening to my ramblings!!!! going to try and have an early night- i was up for a wee at 3am and couldn't go back to sleep till about 4.30! hope that isn't going to be the norm!!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls 
The nt scan and bloods is so much more accurate than the 16 week bloods which do tend to show more false postives! For me I would of have further testing if it show high risk so the nt scan and bloods seems the best option. It was a hard to decide and admit my own feelings to myself as luke was very against the test and we spent an hour having a big heart to heart about it! Ur age risk would be higher than someone younger but the scan and bloods would be a risk factor for ur baby and ur baby alone. I do feel that the test is pointless if you wouldn't have further testing if result was high and I know people use it as just an extra scan and for me I went in with eyes wide open. Does that make sense? 

We are both reallly well but just home from zumba so post more asap and hey jules get those boobies measured properly and get nursing bras if hoping to breast feed as they are more useful than maternity bras


----------



## Juls78

Hiya - just a quickie from me tonigt. Had the mw appointment today- wow 1 1/2  hours!!  Was lovely. She was an older lady but so supportive and caring. Anyway we actually heard the heartbeat today. I am amazed! It now seems a bit more real-! don't know why the scan pitures are real enough. She said she might not hear it as i am 11 weeks and usually they pick it up about 12 weeks, but it was there. Right down low on my right side. So i got my phone out and voice recorded it for dh- . So now the dicussion starts. Do we tell people now? Will 1 week make a difference? Thing is once we start telling the jungle drums will be playing and everyone will know!! I think i am all for telling now!! 

We have decided to not go for the nuchal scan. We wouldn't do the amnio and for us the resultmay make us worry but we wouldn't terminate. I know it is a personal decision. For me we have been through so much- what will be will be!! 

Right got to go- hope you are all keeping well!! Mari not long for the scan!!

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- great the mw appointment went well, I am sure next couple of weeks lots more appointment will come through to your door and you will feel everthing is happening in short time, wonderful feeling at the same time bit scare too. I can't wait until friday!


----------



## kara76

juls yay glad it all went well and look at you all mod training. WOO HOO
me thinks you are gona start shouting it from the roof tops. GREeat the mw listened in, mine didnt til 16weeks and told us this is when she would so luke came with me. 

just amazing and brings back wonderful memories

sorry im not about too much but i am reading when not posting


----------



## sun dancer

Morning 
Juls so glad the mw appointment went well bet it was amazing 2 hear the heart beat have u told anyone yet ??
mari is it 2day u got scan if so gd luck x
hia kara hope u r gd x
i got the mw 2day later on this afternoon will let u all know later how i get off 
hope ur all enjoying this lovely weather we r having think i choose the best wk off work cause its bn lovely all wk


----------



## Mari0609

Hi ladies, what a lovely day again, just want to sit in the garden and relax. Hope you all are doing well too!

Afm, this morning scan went ok, doctor is happy with the progress, roll on 20 weeks scan in May... don't think I can wait for that long before going   . MIL called again to request Sunday dinner together, DH can't hold any longer and told his parent, they are so happy for us and keep reminding dh to take extra care of me .... got the licence to kill hee hee.

Sun dancer- good luck for the scan and keep us update ya!


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all
hope u hav all had a lovely wkend 
mari glad the scan went really well for u and the doctor was really happy wiv the progress
Afm seen mw on friday was wiv her for over an hr just filling in paper work got 2 wait for a letter 2 go for my 12wk scan which will b later than 12wks and im not seening the mw again till im 18wks x


----------



## Juls78

hey up sorry i have been awol for a few days but we have had visitors!

sundancer- glad mw appointment went well, sounds similar to me, 12 week scan will be in the next week or so but a bit later than 12 weeks. I am seeing her again at 16 weeks though- so 5 weeks. argghh!! Which area are you in?

Mari- well at leat you had the scan before sharing the news- nice to get it out there! Are you gonna pay for a private scan between now and 20 weeks- i don't know if i will be able to wait 8 weeks!!

kara- i know volunteer training- been doing it for 5 weeks now- not to long to go before i can go to big school i hope. i hope i am doing things ok!! I am also a trainee chat host too!! Mad or what- i am addicted to chat though!!

Well- we have bitten the bullet- we have told close family - and asked them to keep quiet until the next scan. I also told the staff in work on friday- noone had guessed but  the head told all the teaching assistants in a meeting  and apparently they all clapped!! awww thats so sweet isn't it! Still scared stiff but i feel a weight has been lifted! 
Feeling pretty much the scame- no symptoms at all. Apart from wind, innability to eat big portions and looking like i have been dragged through a bush backwards by the hair with greasy spotty skin!!

Right need to go and do some planning for tomorrow!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Wow girls all mw appointment went so well and that great. I always remember mine calling tyler a precious baby aww

Juls fancy not coming on while you have visitors lol only kidding. Your doing a grand job.

Afm daddy is out with tyler which is only about the second time for more than an hour. He has been in charge all day as I am ashamed to say, I have a hangover and feel awful. Only 3 glasses on wine too. I just can't do it anymore.
Ok ladies u now need to take weekly bump pics to look back on, I took some every monday from about 8 weeks and its such a lovely thing to look back on. I have a pregnancy, scan and tyler album


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All 
Kara fancy u having a hangover lol bet it was lovely at the time i always loved beeing out drinking and getting in a right state but always hated the hangovers the nxt day lol x
juls im in  port talbot area i had the choice of singleton hos or bridgend so im off 2 bridgend as its closer and easier 2 get 2 for us 
bet it felt nice 2 tell people we hav told everyone once we had our 1st scan we couldn't keep it a secret anymore lol 
Kara hope u start 2 feel better soon x x


----------



## Juls78

sundancer and mari- you both need to get tickers now- i can keep up with where you are then!
Kara- a hangover! When did you last have one?? always good to have a blowout - but the next day is always the worst!  I'm not good being around drunk people though when i am sober- i so lack patience- i hope i can overcome this or dh will be miserable on a few nights to come!!!

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

juls how do i do a ticker ??


----------



## Juls78

click on mine and it will take you to a website. Then you copy and paste the tag line into your signature.  i think!!    
julsxx


----------



## Juls78

ok hope you are all ok!! keeping quiet xxx

well i had a scan this morning- not the official 12 week scan- even though i am 12 weeks today,  that will probably happen when i am 14 weeks- weird eh!! It was classed as a reassurance scan cos i was going a bit nuts saying- i wanted to broadcast the news to the world but wouldn't till the scan and how was i going to manage to wait till 14 weeks. Thinkthey felt sorry for me cos they arranged a quick last minute scan at the epu and all was amazing. She said she could see the hb ( i couldn't) but it was moving around and waving- we think it even had hiccups. dh asked- is it supposed to do that??     So it is all out - not on ******** yet- wait till next scan for that but everyone who matters knows!!  starting to believe it is happening now.


Kara- will start taking bump pics today- how did tyler do with dad? xxx

Just to let you all know i am hosting a pregnancy chat in chat tomorrow night from 7 till 8 ish if anyone is interested. hope a few of you can make it- kara you might want to mention it on caru preg thread.


----------



## Juls78

Hello ladies, i thought i would just pop in to let you know that there is a pregnancy chat tomorrow night, 8-9pm - in the chat room, if any of you are interested. Come for a natter, ask advice and help others. 

This will be a regular thing. Hope to see you there!  

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi juls- I am having difficulty to add ticker, on our Forum profile, signature column, I did tried to copy and paste the snippet but no picture come out, I tried on the web url and nothing?


----------



## Mari0609

Hi ladies, very good afternoon to you, need some advice really, the nausea seem  getting serious, I still wake up at 2-3am feeling hungry if I do not eat  supper at 9pm. Since last week I notice that after I eat I throw out,  if I don't eat ontime I throw out as well, I tried gingle ale, gingle  biscuits but none help, I eat main meal basically (anything with rice  and pasta), no dessert as I just off cakes and pudding which is strange  really! wonder any of you having same problem and how can I cope with, I  am going to lost the plot as I never eat so much in my life, every 2  hours!! to be honest I am bit scare when I see food and scare to eat!!!


----------



## kara76

Hiya hun I was so lucky and never had ms but I know they say eat little and often, some ladies have ms really very bad


----------



## Mari0609

hi kara- I don't know what to do, I hate eating and I can't concentrate hence I have stop working totally, I think I should ring mw


----------



## kara76

I always say if ever ur concerned call mw even if its just for reassurance


----------



## sun dancer

evening all hope u hav all ahd a gd wk 
well i hav had my appointment through 2day got a scan on the 18th of april i will b 14 wks by then so im on count down for that cant wait 2 c my babies again 
juls i hav tried 2 do a ticker but cant get it 2 come up on profile ?? glad u hav had another scan and started telling people dont it feel great telling them


----------



## Juls78

hiyaaa all gone quiet on here- hope all ok- 

sundancer- hope the time flies for you till the next scan!! xxx  i will try to explain the ticker - right you need to click on my ticker then it will take you in to the website, then chose the size you want, then chose the scene, then the slider then add the details.  then click next.
Click on ubb and bb code and a code will come up- copy that and paste into your signature. then click save and it should work.  Hope that works??!!!    

Mari- hope you have hd some reassurance from your mw! you must be feeling awful. xxx If you want a ticker follow the advice i gave sundancer- will look forward to seeing it!! x Was nice chatting to you on thursday.

Kara- did you have a lovely mother's day? Bet it was amazing!! xxx

Well i have the obsteetrician appointment on friday think i will also get my 12 week scan and do the bloods at the same time- but i will be 13+ 2 then. I went to see my neurologist today and he thinks i should wean off the steroids- doh!! think i'll wait till friday and see what obs says! 

Those of you using prednisolone- when did you come off them? I am weaning myself of the progesterone now- 1 prontogest every other day for a week and then cyclogest every other day for a week- will take me to just after 14 weeks. Does that sound ok to you!! so scared to come off them!! xx


----------



## kara76

Just a quickie

Juls every day is amazing with tyler, I love motherhood lol. I stopped gestone at 12plus 3 and didn't wean. The steriods I started to wean at 17 weeks . I was on 20mg a day


----------



## Juls78

yeah i am on 20 mg- so try to stay on them for a few more weeks!!


----------



## kara76

It might have been 15 weeks weaning and finishing at 17 weeks thinking about it lol. My brain is on strike since tyler has been poorly and feeding through the night cause she has been refusing solid food! She ever refused milk and water for 36 hrs which was a little worrying but she is slowly eating again.

She has started hugging her teddies when I tell her too and copies everything


----------



## Juls78

awwww so cute!!!! she sounds adorable!! apart from the night problems- its so hard to see them poorly- u want to take the pain for them! xxx
Hopefully dh will do all that!!       not a chance me thinks!


----------



## kara76

Juls she sure is, she's a little gem and so bright. I burst with love for her


----------



## Juls78

www you gonna make me cry!!!!      

I'm watchcing lambing live and blubbing- do you think hormones have kicked in??!!


----------



## kara76

Pmsl yep deffo the hormones, the trouble is they don't change after either. I cry a lot at anything involving birth and never use too.

There isn't a day that goes by that I don't thank my lucky stars, this journey is hard going and I apperiate what I have.


----------



## Juls78

Sundancer Mari- hope you are both ok!!! ??

Got my exemption certificate through today. Anyone know what its for? apart from dental treatment- i know that one!!!

Kara- i cried today when i went to Mc Donalds for a chocolate milkshake- just a milkshake mind! and i queued in the drive through in Llanelli- noy knowing how long the queue was- it was long and onvce in the queue you couldn't get out. And then when i got to the order point she said...... sorry the milkshake machine is broken!!! I was not impressed - got angry then cried- oh dear!!!!!   

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Mari glad ur nt scan went well. Have u had the full results yet?

Sundancer how's r u?

Juls mcdonalds is the worst place ever when emotional, I lost it on someone there when pregnant as she told me I couldn't park lol. Hope u haven't cried today, wait til the anger starts lol

Afm tyler walked 5 steps yesterday but hasn't done it since lol. She is growing up too quick for my liking


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All 
juls the tears hav started wiv me 2 lol 
Kara tyler sounds as if she is doing very well and growing very quick she is a credit 2 u both so so cute i love the 4otos on ** 
afm the ms has started sum days it only last's for a little while in the morning but 2day i hav had it all day and this morning it was so bad i was crying that i hav had enough its so not very nice at all lol just hope moro will b better x 
hope u hav all had a gd wk and looking forward 2 a lovely wkend wiv the weather that they hav forcast for us x


----------



## Juls78

Mari- i read a post from you on another thread and just wanna give you a   . I'm so sorry you are going through this. keep posting on here though, we want to support you! xxxx

Awll AFM- had my scan yesterday and a obstatrican appointment- bonkers. We got there at 9.30 and were still there at 1pm. Anyhoo, scan went well, we saw bubba moving and waving- it had completely chnged position since last week. Heartbeat seen again so felt relieved about that- picture was a little disappointing- maybe cos of all the fat around my belly!! consultant was happy so far- next appointment at 28 weeks, next scan at 20 weeks!! aarghhh!!! got a mw appointment in 3 weeks so will hear hb then hopefully.  So far so good.

Kara how did you wean off the prednisolone was it reduced a tablet a week or half a tablet a week? wow 5 steps- once she starts you are so gonna be running around after her!    Has she done more since?

Sundancer- my tears seem to have subsided for a bit- its anger now that i have a problem with! Tesco had it yesterday!
Hope you feel better soon!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Mari I just read ur post and I also wana offer u a massive hug. Marieclaire on here had an amnio and if u want I caN put u in touch. There are also other options if u chose not to have one like a scan with fetal medicine that looks at soft markers. You have our support

Juls a few little steps here and there. I wean half a tablet evvery 3 days. 

Sorry for the quick post, write more later


----------



## marieclare

Hiya ladies sorry I'm not up to date on this thread will have to read  back. But wanted to say hi to Mari and let you know I also had a high risk for downs after an NT scan and bloods. The first thing to remember is "high" risk defined by the tests is not necessarily high the way you would think of it. People said to me imagine 130 babies in a room and you go in and pick one at random, its actually quite unlikely you will pick that 1 out of 130. The decision about whether to have the amnio is really hard and its a personal one depending on your own situation and feeings. I will tell you what happened with me and hope that helps and let me know ifyou have any questions. 
Mine came back at 1:130. The NT measurement seemed ok at 1.7 @ 11weeks3days but my HCG was high and PappA low so this caused the high risk. I really wanted a second opinion (long story wasnt very confident in how the test was done at NHS hosp). But unfortunately it was between xmas and new year, and my baby measured bigger than ivf dates so I couldn't get a repeat NT privately before the 13+6 cutoff. 
As I said the amnio decision is very personal but in our situation after a few weeks reading everything we could get our hands on we felt we would not enjoy the rest of the pregnancy not knowing. i know you can have a detailed heart scan at 20weeks to look for soft markers but we were told in 50% of downs cases everything would look normal on the scan and not be picked up. We went private for the amnio to Innermost Secrets in Cardiff - saw Bryan Beattie who was excellent. I had it at 15weeks exactly. I believe if you are booked in at the Heath you will get him anyway. The procedure was very very quick, slightly uncomfortable but not painful. Straight afterwards he did a scan for us showing where the needle had been in relation to where the baby was, and checked the heartbeat etc. 
I was very lucky in that I had very little pain afterwards, and no cramps or spotting which apparently are common to get but I know would have freaked me out. We got the results 2 days later to say the chromosomes were normal. We chose not to find out the sex but we also were advised LO is a CF carrier which is useful to know as DH has other children who can now be tested. 
There are a few other ladies on the pregnancy thread I follow who had high risk results and had amnios. There is only one I know of who had a positive for downs at amnio - her risk was 1 in 3. Another option is CVS which can be done up to 14weeks - the idea being if you would not want continue with the preganancy you can have a medical evacuation if you make the decision earlier.


----------



## freddypop

Well ladies feels a bit strange posting on this board!!

Got my BFP on Wednesday but today feeling a bit odd. I have a very full, bloated, heavy feeling in lower abdomen very much like AF is due. Hoping I'm just being a bit paranoid. Also not sleeping well waking during the night & not able to get back to sleep! Also having very strange vivid dreams!!

Anyone else experience anything like this?

Hope everyone is well.

F. X


----------



## Juls78

Welcome Freddypop! so exciting- errm not had the vivid dreams- i sleep so deeply i hardly ever remember my dreams- the cramps is totally normal though as long as not too painful and with no bleeding- i did have a couple of pains that actually took my breath away but went as quickly as they came- now i seem to be have a few stretching pains. Something i think i get used to but everytime it happens i think the worst. Had your scan date yet?

Kara- the anger has started   . Again  over food- i actually growlled at my mother who wouldn't pass the nachos over quickly enough!    Hows tyler going? walking now? bet its cute!

Mariclaire- hello   - that was good advice.

sundancer- not heard from you for a while , hope all ok?  xxx
mari609- still thinking of you- don't be a stranger on here. xx

AFM- well nothing new to report, just getting through each day. MW appointment just over a week- need to hear the hb again!! my maternity clothes have come back- ordered from next website a few essentials- all way too long so need shortening. They should come back from the seamstress on tuesday- will be good to be in comfortablr clothes. Still need some tops and bump bands though. Will go shopping after mw appointment. Small steps!!
Brothers baby is due in 3 weeks but baby is breech so looks like they are going to try to turn it tomorrow and then eithr do c section or induce her tomorrow. Gosh i remember them telling me they were expecting - 2 days before otd on our last failed cycle- i felt awful- funny how things change so quickly. 

ok time to go and do something productive on this lovely sunday morning!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Freddy welcome to this wonderful thread

No one tell u how painful pregnancy can be, I had a lot of stetching aches and pains and like you juls they took my breath away

Tyler hasn't walked much on her own today lol 

Juls I remember the anger well lol, watch out for trolley rage especially when people try and run into u in a supermarket

Mari how are you hun? Thinking of you and hope marieclaire post helped a little

Sprinkles if u are reading, I'm thinking of you still hun


----------



## freddypop

Thanks for the welcome Kara & Juls.

I seem to be sleeping much better now & no more vivid dreams thank goodness. Still getting twinges, but it's the sharp pains that I don't like!! Scan date is 3rd May so only 2 weeks away now, my GP has signed me off work until just after that so will probably return once I know all is well and how many are on board!!

Kara - it must be so lovely seeing Tyler changing and growing!

Juls - how exciting to hear the heartbeat, hope your new clothes fit well after the alterations.

Mari0609 - I hope you are doing ok, thinking of you  

F. x


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all havent posted for a while i hav bn on checking up on everyone 
Jul hope the anger dont last long for u and hope ur new clothes fit well when u get them bk x
mari how u doing x
Kara how u keeping hope u and tyler r enjoying this lovely weather 
welcome freddypop the nxt 2 wks will fly by u b seeing ur baby/babies b4 u know it 
afm had my scan 2day 14wks 3days and everything if good both babies r growing and developing nicely so that has put my mind at rest my 20wk scan is the 2nd  june cant wait 6wks thursday  my sickness seems 2 b getting worse not better its starting 2 last most of the day now i so hope that it stops very soon 
any way thats enough frm me hope u r all doing well anyone got any nice plans for the bank hols x


----------



## Mari0609

Hello ladies, another beautiful day, hope you enjoy what ever you do.

Sorry, i have gone quiet for last few weeks as lots of thinking  and lots of research to do, thank you marieclare and Kara for giving me such good advice, I have decided and change my mind again several times in last couple of weeks, to be honest I am still not very sure what to do, dh is due back on Friday, hope we can firmly decide.

We have 2 Doctor neighbours and they work in Royal Gwent Hospital, they are not from Gynae Dept but they highly recommend me the Obstretrician there, I met with Dr Sanikop yesterday with a list of questions and happenned he was the doctor whom we met during our Dating scan (pontypool county hospital) and he remember us rather well, how strange. After reading through the NT Test result, he recond that NT thickness is normal, main reason is background as I am 40years old which immediately jump to Hight Risk, I really hope he is correct. Anyway, he told me that the mc rate at RGH is btw 0.5 to 1% and I have booked the test on 03 May, I can only pray for god to help us and please wish me luck as I really really need it!

Hi Juls, SunDancer- thanks for your kind message, ms definately reduce but the constant hungry still continue, by bump looks like 6months pg, I have not really start shopping for maternity clothes yet as I would prefer to wait for the test result, if the test is positive, I don't think I can face all those clothes... sorry, I hope I have not spoilt you with my sad message but I sincerely hope you both have a happy pregancy, hope I can re-join you soon!

Hi Freddy, Hi Seren- so happy you both got a big fat BFP, how amazing on our thread are doing so well. Please don't let my news make you feel sad as you are both still very early stage need lots of positive energy and vibes to have a happy pregancy ok.  

While dh is away, I find gardening is relaxing and take my mind away from all those thinking, hope the nice weather will continue!


----------



## marieclare

Hi Mari, I know what you mean, I changed my mind so many times about the amnio. Even after we booked it I wasn't 100% sure but we just kind of settled into the decision eventually. That rate sounds good at the gwent. Best wishes for test day, hope you get the results quickly and try to relax as much as possible afterwards. xx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

So sorry for being queit but tylers decided to keep waking more since being ill so trying to sort that and now she is walking too! Omg lol. Its her 1st birthday a week today

How's is everyone

Mari how are you? Is your dh back now?

Sundancer glad all went well. Are you eating liTtle and often this could help

Juls how's the anger lol

Marieclaire are you all set?

Sprinkles if your reading I'm still thinking of you

Now I'm sure there is someone else, a newbie so how's u?


----------



## Juls78

hello everyone, hope everyone has been enjoying the easter sunshine- and a wedding to look forward to  tomorrow!   

Kara- anger has subsided for a bit i think... hope it stays away i don't like myself like that!    Is tyler feeling better? bet she is  keeping you busy now she is mobile! run mammy run!   

Mari- hope you are ok! x
sundancer- hope sickness has stopped- getting feelings yet?  xx
freddypop- well my dreams have arrived- jeeps they are naughty!! hope you are ok! xx

Mariclaire, hope you are ok! xx

afm well had mw appointment today- all looking good so far , blood pressure looks good, bump is measuring spot on and heard a lovely heartbeat!! Very small amount of protein found in urine wheich will need keeping an eye on but apart from that all good. So thats 16 weeks gone so far. My bump gets bigger in the afternoons and evenings- why doeas that happen? Got enough maternity clothes now but still not got any bras- and not ready to part with my knickers!!   
so got 19 week anomoly scan in 3 weeks- not seeing mw for 8 weeks- phew so much going on!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Wow juls 16 weeks, that has gone quick. I think bump gets bigger as we eat through the day and the uterus is just below the belly button now. I felt tyler moving early at 17weeks and its the most amazing thing ever. This time last year I was over due and I miss that feeling as I've forgotton it! 
Tyler is much better thank u but teethin and trying to talk lol, she understands loads and can sign all gone and drink , she throws things off her high chair and then signs all gone and uses everything as a pretend phone. Its lush


----------



## freddypop

Hello all
I have been reading but not posting.
Juls - 16 weeks thats great, what a lovely feeling! Glad the anger has subsided for you.

Kara - it must be amazing to have your little girls 1st birthday next week!!! 

Mari0609 - thinking of you lots, I'm sure you had a tough decision with the amnio, really hope all goes well for you. xx

Sundancer - hope that sickness clears up soon. Is it worse because you have twins?

Afm - I'm feeling very good, all well so far (touch wood!!). Have started having a few nauseous moments early & mid morning, but seems ok after I eat. I have already developed a small bump so me & dh are wondering how many are in there (2 transferrred)!! Juls it seems to get bigger in the evening - probably beacause of digestive system!  Scan is next Tuesday 3rd May, the last few weeks have dragged so much and really apprehensive about it!  Have really been enjoying the weather and watched the wedding yesterday, got a bit teary (hormones maybe!!). 
Anyway hope everyone has a lovely weekend.
F. x

P.S. has anyone heard from Serenmai, her scan should have been this week and just wanted to check all is ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## Mari0609

Hello ladies,

what a lovely week we have, dh is back and he took me to Tenby yesterday for a seaside trip, give my mind a short break which I appreciated a lot. Lovely place to visit in the summer and lovely fish and chips as well, will definately visit again!  I think I am more relax last few days and able to talk through things with dh and cover all the pros and cons too, well, I am ready for Tuesday, hopefully is a good outcome     !

Hi Juls- yes 16 weeks, I felt butterfly sensation last Saturday while waiting for my strawberry & cream at Starbucks, at first I was bit scared as the feeling is like some butterly inside my belly, strange but funny at the same time, did some googling and found its call butterfly sensation. Everytime when I sit down or lay down, I like to look at my belly as you might see some movement, really good feeling. Anyway my bump is definateltly big, no way to hide but I like it.

Hi sundancer- hope your ms subside soon ya!

Hi freddy, hi seren, hi marieclare, hi kara... hope you all have a lovely afternoon

Will keep you all update once we have any progress and thanks for your kind support


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hiya Girls,

kara thanks for thinking of me x

marieclare & Sundancer. How r my CRMW buddies doing?

Marie 0609. Good luck with the amnio

freddy. Good luck with the scan.

Juls. Hope you are ok

AFM. Life has been hard this last 2 months. But I'm doing ok. I'm off to the states next weekend for an operation to have a band looped around my cervix from within my abdomen. Then, a bit of recovery time, then back to cycling. I hope to be back with you all soon x


I check on you all every few days. Love Reading.


----------



## sun dancer

sprinkles so lovely 2 hear frm u hope all goes well wiv ur op bn thinking bowt u x x


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles so good to hear from you and hope your op goes well. Is the states the only place that does that type of cervix loop


----------



## freddypop

Sprinkles - I've read your story and hope you find a way through this difficult time, really hope your op goes well.

Mari0609 - hope your amnio went well and wish you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy.

Kara - bet you had a brilliant time at Tylers 1st birthday.

Juls - good luck for the rest of your pregnancy.

AFM - not good news I'm afraid - should have known it was too good to be true!!!!!  
Scan showed only a yolk sac, no fetal pole etc!!!  Absolutely gutted!!  Did have a slight feeling though from a few days beforehand as stopped getting nauseous feelings so warned Dh before scan not to get too excited. They gave us 2 options - lower progesterone & see what happens, or scan again in a week to check. We decided to scan again next Tuesday as cons said there is 10% chance so wanted to make sure we'd done everything we could. However, by yesterday I can now tell that things really aren't progressing as boobs & belly have reduced!!  Really can't believe its happened again (2nd miscarraige, also 1 failed IVF), I'm starting to think more about immunes now and looking into testing - I know CRMW are doing this now. Luckily my GP has done lots of Level 1s for me so thats a great start.

Anyway I hope you all have a great pregnancy journey.
F. x


----------



## kara76

Freddy I am sorry to hear your news and think waiting a week is very wise

Mari hope amnio goes well and. The results come quick

Juls how's u

Where's seren


----------



## sun dancer

Hi all havent posted for a while but hav bn reading up on everyone 
Freddy im so so sorry bowt ur news but i agree wiv kara and urself its a gd idea 2 wait a wk x x
mari hope all has gone well for x
hia juls hows things going wiv u x
Kara did u hav lots of fun yesterday on tylers 1st birthday my god that yr has gone very quick but i bet it has bn a very very happy yr for u all as a family wiv loads of lovely memories x x 
afm im doing ok ms has eased off a gd bit still being sick but mayb 1 or just 2 days a wk that i can cope wiv im also being a little grumping sum days the least little thing will pi## me off big time lol got midwife 2 wks 2day and 20wk scan on the 2nd june. im just counting down the wks till i finishing work 
any way thats enough frm me other wise i b here all bloody day hope u all hav a gd wkend x x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- Hope you have a great day yesterday and happy belated birthday to little Tyler, hope to meet her one day.

We just received call from hospital, PCR test result for all 3 syndrome are all clear, right now   and hoping the Karyotype test result will be good news as well but have to wait until next week ... really do not know how long I can cope for as I am going to be mental!!!

Hi MarieClare- thanks for your kind support on this roller coaster journey, would like to know is there any possibility the PCR result different from Karyotype?

Hi Sun dancer- glad the ms reduced, my ms reduced since 14weeks but like you do still have nausea but not often which is much better and you feel much more energy too makes you want to do 10 tasks at once!  

Hi Freddy- the girls are right, hang in there and wait for the test ok

Hi juls, seren- how are you?


Hi Sprinkles- sending you lots of   and do keep us update once you come back from states ok, I sincerely hope one day we all can meet.


----------



## Juls78

just a quickiee from me- been away for the weekend and have so much to catch up on, work wise!!

Freddy-hope this wek flies for you and you get good news! How many weeks would you be now?

Kara- aww meant to wish tyler happy birthday before i went- sorry its late!! Hope you all hada wonderful day! xx

Hello to everyone else- will catch up properly later in the week

afm- all going ok apart from swolen feet- quite painful actually, so trying to elevate them a bit- going to see mw tomorrow to check bp and urine- hope its not sinister and just a common issue that has happened early- only 18 weeks on weds- should it happen now??

anyho! speak later!!

julsxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Girls,
Just a quick note to say I'm still reading up about you all. 
Freddy - hang in there, hope the next scan gives better news
Mari - Great about the results so  far - When do you know about the karyotype?
Kara - Just Hi x
Hi to everyone else

AFM - am currently over in the states. Operation is tomorrow
I have scheduled my next ICSI for July - and it is just ironic that my egg collection will be on the due date of my angels - I'm hoping its their way of saying they are looking out for us!

Take care x


----------



## freddypop

Sprinkles - hope your operation goes really well good luck with your journey.

I'm afraid it's signing off time for me for the time being.

Scan yesterday showed no yolk sac or fetal pole as we expected.  
We knew that beforehand though as symptoms had disappeared and started spotting brown Sunday, Monday, Tuesday even with progesterone.

Just starting to think now that there may be something else going on (2nd miscarraige, 1 failed IVF) so will be starting some immune testing at CRMW in about 6 weeks, before we go ahead with FET in about 3 months. It feels weird but in some ways I hope they do find something so I can try some treatment and see if it helps!!  Just so very frustrating that you think you're there and then the whole thing just crashes around you!

Anyway love to all and good luck with journeys, I'll probably carry on reading every so often & maybe post again soon.
Thank you all for your support.

F.x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

So sorry Freddy. Sending love and hugs across the pond x


----------



## sun dancer

Freddy so sorry take sum time out for u and dh 2 look after each other hope all goes well wiv ur immune testing and u get sum answers x x
sprinkles lovely 2 hear frm u hope all goes well wiv ur op morro gd luck x x
mari so glad that the test came bk wiv gd news hav u got 2 wait long for the rest of the results thinking of u and really hope that its gd news again x x
Juls hope u enjoyed ur wkend away how r the feet 2day hope they hav gone down x x
Hia Kara hows things ur end hope Tyler enjoyed her birthday and u all had lots of fun x x

afm im doing ok im on sick leave at the moment just feeling so so so tired just cant seem 2 get a gd nite sleep up all hrs i hav also had a few headaches of late so thought it was time 2 hav time out wiv work and just chill out. im 18wks on friday going by my dating scan cant believe how quick its gone already still havent felt anything but cant wait till i do my baby bump is growing lovely i so need 2 start taking pics only taken 1 at like 14wks so im going 2 start on the wkend x x x


----------



## kara76

Freddy so sorry to hear your news. I know how very hard it is and sounds like you have a good plan in place

Sprinkles hope the op today goes well

Sundancer, take it easy and good for you going sick

How's everyone?

Afm tyler is growing up so very quick! Its scary how quick she's gone from baby to little minx lol


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Freddy- there is no word could really comfort you at this moment, sending you lots of   and I hope your DH and family are with you to give you full support. I pray and   next tx will make your dream come true!

Hi Sprinkles- how are you , hope everything went ok with you in states. The karyotype report due by Friday if not begining of next week I hope. 

Hi Sundancer- I m feeling tired too, especially I will need my afternoon beauty sleep for at least 1 hour without this I feel dizzy and not myself too. I also find that I can't sleep when I lie on my side, guess need to invest the mothercare pillow soon.

Hi Kara, Juls, Seren, MarieClare- Hope you all have a wonderful day

Afm,  thanks for your kind support, feeling much better and I start doing some light shopping when dh is at work! I have a midwife appointment next Monday to check the needle hole and baby progress after the amnio, hope they are ok. We baught a baby heart beat doppler and tested yesterday where there is a Thomas the tank doo doo sound, so loud makes us lough!


----------



## tonia vel

Hi everyone

hope u dont mind me joining u all on this thread been ttc for 3 yrs  been on clomid for 3 months after losing 20lb and got my BFP  4 days ago still aint sunk in yet hope everyone is well

Tonia


----------



## Cariad101

Hello all
Just wanted to pop by and say hi....not sure that i should be posting on this board but have finally plucked up the courage to join and the LWC one is really quiet so i thought it might be ok if i just stopped in and said hello. I have been following all your journeys with baited breath hoping for you that this would be the one. I am new to the site but not to IF (i have posted my history on the LWC board) and so do understand the rollercoaster. 
Freddy, im kinda in a similar situation to you right now...words cant express....just wanted to send you my best wishes and say that perhaps we will be cycling together at some stage. 
Sprinkles, i hope your oepration was a success and that you are feeling physically well...again words just cant express, i hope the sun will come up for you soon
Juls, Mari, Sundancer, Tonia - its great to hear your stories 
Anyway, though i would just stop by
Best Wishes
C x x x


----------



## kara76

Mari hope u have all your results and all is good


Hiya everyone, how are you all?


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All hope u r all doing ok 
mari hope u hav had gd news wiv the results 
afm im now off sick for the nxt 2 wks doctor did my blood pressure and it was up a little also got a trace of protein in my water so im just going 2 chill out big time and if im not any better in 2 wks i will b staying on the sick and looking after myself and both babies x x


----------



## Mari0609

Good morning ladies,

Hi kara, sun dancer- thanks for your kind message, unfortunately the result still not out yet... m sure will be next couple of days,    will be good news, will keep you update promised!

Hi sun dancer- hope you have a speedy recovery, I have afternoon nap every day for at least 1 hours and feeling much better, my face is not pale anymore and I am more energetic too. I suppose our body work harder during pg, hence need more energy.  I know you are on full time work, but still try to have a small nap if possible!

Hi Tonia - well come to the thread, the ladies here are very friendly and helpfull, please fill your question, I am sure someone will give you good advice.

Hi Cariad101- well come to the thread too, I am glad I join FF and the ladies here are super supportive and informative too, feel free to chat along.

Hi Juls- hope the swolen feet has ease off

Hi Seren, Sprinkles, Freddy, MarieClare - hope you have a great weekend, do keep us update your progress ok


----------



## Mari0609

Hi ladies- we have just received a call from hospital to confirmed that there is no abnormality chromosome found phewww!!!!   so happy for this news, I am definately will need to be a bit more relax now and start to enjoy the pregancy too! A big thanks to Kara and MarieClare.


----------



## kara76

Yay yay yay mari that's such wonderful news. Now time to enjoy every minute


----------



## Mari0609

Hi kara- thank you for your kind word and support especially past few weeks my world have been hell but you have been extra brilliant to me, don't know how to thank you though, I would like to join your next meeting if you have any date, would love to meet Marieclare and all the ladies on this thread too.


----------



## sun dancer

Fantastic news mari u must b so so thrilled like Kara said start enjoying now x x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sun dancer- how are you today? yes indeed, we are so thrilled and promised will start enjoying the rest of the pregnancy, oh yes when is your next scan? my next scan will be 20week on next Tuesday 24th May, got to pinch myself now to start telling me that our lo is ok
oh yes, I have been trying to put the ticker on but keep coming out with the html link instead, any idea how I can do so?

Hi juls- when is your next scan, must be soon as our date is so close.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia mari im doing ok just chilling out then doing a little then chilling again still not sleeping very gd in the nites. My nxt scan is the 2nd june i will b 21wks by then got midwife this friday so hope i will b able 2 listen 2 the heart beats


----------



## sun dancer

mari click on the ticker fill in everything click next then click on ubb and bb code another code comes up copy that then paste it 2 ur profile thats how i did it only cause juls told me lol i couldnt do it b4 that x


----------



## Mari0609

hi Sun Dancer- glad that you are relaxing at home, I am having difficulty to sleep too as I can't sleep on my side and I got ear infection too especially waking me up at 2:30am even though I have this ear spray, will have to see GP again if still continue.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sun Dancer, I am on the profile page, which column should I paste the html text to?


----------



## sun dancer

Hia all 
mari u need the ubb and bb codes not the html thats what i was doing wrong all the time if u still cant do it read bk a few pages and juls hav wrote down what u need 2 do mayb u can do it better wiv how she has wrote it lol its all confusing
hope everyone is keeping well its gone a little quite on here 
Afm had midwife app 2day everything is gd blood pressure bk 2 normal and no protein in my water thank god x listend 2 the heartbeats which was amazing midwife said gd hb and lots of movement going on so very pleased wiv that got 2 go bk 2 c her when im 25wks which will b the 1st july x x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sundancer- I have managed to copy the ubb and bb code onto signature, fingersX hope it works ...feel really dumb!
                      Glad the scan went well, do you know the sex of your baby or you would prefer to keep as surprise?


----------



## Juls78

hello ladies, sorry i have bee awol, just been so busy with work and then trying to relax as much as i can after. I have been reading though.
Mari- so pleased about your results! please enjoy this now!! And your ticker looks fab!!!   

sundancer- wow you are moving along nicely- glad you are feeling ok! I love visiting the mw- so nice to hear the hb, you feeling any movements yet?

Kara, freddypop and anyoneelse, hope you are all ok!! xxxxxxxxxx
Well as for me, feet still swell up but think that is going to be my bad pg thing bp is ok so far- i got away with no ms! And i do have some hearburn but nothing that a bit of gaviscon can't deal with. HAd my anomoly scan on weds and everything looks good- was so lovely so see the detail and we have some lovely photos. I do need to go back for a scan at 32 weeks because my placenta is low and on the back wall so can cause complications in birth needs to be checked again - if moved up with all the stretching then whoohooo good to go, if it stays the same  then it will mean a c section but i'm not worrying about that yet.

Right time to go and order my chinese! yum yum!!

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- great to know that your scan went well, hope the placenta stituation will improve soon. Yes you are one lucky women can go away with no ms, I think I got the most terrible ms, still got it now luckily not every day!

wonder your mw do the baby scan? mine do not use scan instead of feel the bump, was so nervous on Monday for my follow-up amnio check out and she feel my bump and say its ok, just not sure as I can see and feel baby is ok, suppose have to accept what she say, can't wait till next tues anomoly scan. Uhmmm ....yum yum chinese, I am too picky with chinese as I can't seem to find one meet my taste bud, guess m just picky and I now cooking at least 3 chinese a week, but still miss all the delicious dim sum back home. I heard one by the Cardiff Bay is good and you have to book in advance, might go and try next tuesday.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls, Hi Sundancer- there is a real bargain at Mama & Papa shop at The Pine, Bridgend, the jeans are £5 each ... I got 3 pairs this afternoon.


----------



## kara76

Hey ladies how is everyone? Good I hope

Afm tyler has been unwell but is getting better and seems back on form today. We are also considering more tx in a hope for a sibling. This is something I never expected to want but so scared of leaving it to late and regretting not trying. I have written to my gp to see if they would prescribe any drugs to help us out finanically as times are tight as I quit work lol. Not sure how we will afford treatment if we do decide to go for it. Kinda feel guilty as we already have our dream but I want to be able to at least tell tyler in years to come that we tried to give her and bro or sister!


----------



## Juls78

Kara its a difficult one - there is no need for guilt- i always imagined a large family around me- like my own tbut that won't happen now- i hope i will be happy witth one very specail miracle but i am loving being pg already and deep down i think i will always be sorry that one will be our limit. That was really hard to say!! don't get me wrong i am sooo grateful for this and will try my best to enjoy my life as it is once lo is here!! 

i hope you find the way to do more tx and if you do i will be here to offer as much support as i can!! tyler is one special little girl!! OMG hormones are everywhere again!!!

 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls thank you and its lovely to hear how much your enjoying pregnancy. Its wonderful isn't it

Hopw your all taking bump pictures.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- I admire you so much, I would say go for it if you are ready especially when Tyler still young and new additional will add more fun to a family. I am like Juls feeling so bless at the moment being able to reached 20weeks, is a big milestone for me and dh. I don't think we will have anymore as we are happy to be able to have 1, I know maybe later the baby will complaint but we have a neighbour they only have 1, a 2 years old boy and we agreed that they will be good play mate. Can't wait to hear you on the tx thread hun!


----------



## Mari0609

Morning ladies, bit quiet here, hope everyone having a good time.

I need some advice as few weeks a ago, I received a letter for a repeat Smear Test, I am not sure whether to go or not as I really do not want anyone to visit down there department as in case anything happen to harm my LO.


----------



## kara76

I know a smear can be done while pregnant but I think that is when it isn't just a routine one. I would call explain your pregnant and rebook for after baby is born

How's is everyone?


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- thanks for your kind advice, I rang my GP and the receptionist very kind asking me to ignore this letter and they will follow-up after baby is born... phewww what a relieve!

yes, our thread suddently gone quiet, we are searching for right pram, can't believe so many types in the market and all mention about baby weight instead of age, I am totally confused, any advice on brand and model would be very much appreciated!


----------



## kara76

That's good hun

We went for an oyster travel system and it was great and very much like an icandy but cheaper. Deffo get one that fits the car seat on as you will use the car seat on the wheels a lot more than you imagine

If I were to buy a pram again I would go for a stroller that can be used from birth. As we used the carrycot for only 4months yet we did use it down stair at home as got some use from it lol


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- thanks for the info, yes we do not want a pram only use for few months which is too costly but with this model, I will wait until dh come back from Kansas City and check this one out.


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies!
I have a quick question for anyone who gave birth at the Heath Hospital in Cardiff, if you don't mind?  Could you tell me if there is wifi access in the postnatal ward?  And if not, is there sufficient mobile phone signal to use a dongle effectively?  I'm likely to be in for a while and want to be prepared!
Thank you very much.
Vixxx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all just a quick post frm me as i hav had a busy day 
Went for my scan this afternoon (21wks) both babies r doing very well there is a small issue wiv 1 of the twins nothing 2 worry bowt 2 much as its not life threating so i hav got 2 go 2 cardiff nxt wednesday for a scan. They could only see 1 kidney on the top twin there is sum thing there but lower down dont know if its the other kidney or a fluid sack. The twin is laying in an akward postion tucked up under my ribs a little and wound not turn so she couldnt get a gd look frm a different angle.Im not 2 worried as there is many people out there that live normal lives wiv only 1 kidney. Back in 3wks for another scan (growth scan) and 2 see the consultant.
hope everyone else is doing ok x x
sorry vixxx cant help u out dont know anything bowt the heath but im sure sum 1 will b along 2 help u out x x


----------



## Mari0609

Hello sun dancer- great to hear from you, yes when the babies tucked under an ackward position will be difficult to check everything, I had to re-scan 3 times to get all organs and measurement checked the other day. I am sure your both babies will be fine, sending you lots of     

Hi to Sprinkles- how are you hun, do keep us post ok!

Hi Vixx- I have been in/out Heath during my tx, never cross my mine to bring laptops (I am a serious workaholic !), sorry can't help you, I guess you can call and check with receptionist or some one might have experience able to give you advice. How far are you?

Afm, guess LO is doing lots of   especially when I put the music loud, I can feel when I put my hand on my bump, rather fun, poor dh can't wait to test drive but have to wait until next weekend when he is back.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Mari. Thanks for thinking of me! Isn't it sad, I still read and catch up on you all every day! 
I'm doing ok thanks. I have been over in the states having an operation to hopefully get me somewhere close to term next pregnancy. Slight set back, in that I have abnormal smears again, so not sure what will happen now. I was due to cycle at the end of July, with EC on about my due date of the twins!! 
Still trying to say positive and hope that it happens. 
Hope you are all ok. 
Keep posting, cos I love Reading!
Sprinkles x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sprinkles- great to hear from you and hope the op goes well, I had colposcopy done few years ago, since them every year I have repeat test done, so far so good and I hope your will be the same, hope you have a quick recovery and I am very positive that your next tx will be a good news! Be strong and sending you lots of


----------



## kara76

Sundancer I'm glad ur not overly worried cause I know a few people with 1 kidney and taffygirl over on the ivf wales board , her little boy has one normal and one cystic 

Sprinkles lovely to hear from you and I pray your next smear is clear so you can start your next cycle. Hope the op went well

Mari lovely having so many movements

Juls how are you 

Hiya everyone


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies

Mari0609 - I certainly wasn't thinking of working in hospital - more about keeping in touch and being on FF!  I am 33 weeks now, but after an appointment last week they have given me steriods because of measuring big (37 and 35 weeks!), tightenings and twin 1 engaged, so I am a bit concerned I might be in for a while.  

I am soooo pleased to have finished work now.  Was meant to have finished a week ago but had to do the extra week for various reasons.  I feel so much better now not having done anything today.  I didn't even leave the house except to go in the garden.  And I got a couple of hours in bed this afternoon - luxury.  

Hoping to keep the bubbas in for another few weeks - 3 is may aim - and to be able to have a bit of time on maternity leave to enjoy it and do all those things you want to do when pregnant but I couldn't when working.  Hope to get to aquanatal on Tuesday and maybe even book a pregnancy massage for later in the week.  Anyone else done the massage or reflexology thing while quite pregnant, or accupuncture? (I had accu for tx but not while pg).

Hope everyone has a relaxing Sunday and take care!


----------



## Juls78

vixx- hope you can keep going for a few more weeks- i have been having accu since before ecand still having it now- i love it!! and probably too scared to stop as things heve been going really well

Kara i'm good hun, how aare you?? hows the walking going Made any tx decisions yet?? 

Mari- glad all is ok with you, i am having movements now- we have started discussing things we need now too. We have decided not to get a moses basket but will get a crib for our bedroom and use the carrycot from the pram for sleeping baby downstairs- o can't be doing with carrying baskets and stands upstairs all the time. We have looked at the mammas and pappas ultima travel systems- looking ok so far- not actually seen them folded up etc but have been told the matresses are good and lots of bits can be bought for it. We will prob start looking properly in a month or so.

Sprinkles hopefully your smears will be one of those incon=venient but nothing to worry about things!! thinking of you!xxx


Afm- well i am def now feeing movements- was starting to worry but at 21 weeks and 3 days they are now obvious!! Funny how 1 day can make a difference. I am huuugeee though- i thik i look 7 months but mw said all is good just i was a bit bigger to start with lol .  Heartburn is still there but one swig of gavisgon ( peppermint - it has to be the peppermint one) and all is good again. I am trying to sleep on my left side but i am a back sleeper!! dh compared me to the hippo from the silentnight add!!! and he said he was the chick!! mmmm    sorry i havn't been on for a while but work has been bonkers with a new headteacher starting after easter. 6 weeks left before the summer hols!! whoohhoooo!!!! will be more active on here then! 

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- I   and hope your twins can hold on for few more weeks, glad you are a free women, should put your feet up and relax as you deserve it. Are you op for natural birth?

Hi Juls- haa haa   I likes hippo more in fact I look like a whale when I put on the swim wear .... u can imagine how much water waste when I jump into the pool!!! Oh yes, I also bump into bedpost middle of night when I go to loo, make me laugh! I used to closed my eye while going to loo and never have any accident before but lately my big bump seems bumping into things!!!  Glad you have so many movement with your LO, is amazing isn't it, I can't get enough looking at my big bump, luckily I work for myself so I can stop anytime just to indulge myself with silly smile. We will be test drive the baby stuff when we are off work end of the month and will definately try out the model Kara introduce. 

Hi sun dancer- hope the scan goes well today, do keep us post ok!

Hi seren- haven't hear from you, if you read this please do keep us update ya.

Hi kara- how are you? have you and tyler have a great time ... has she start talking yet?


----------



## Vixxx

Evening everyone   

Juls78 - your accu sounds good.  I have booked a pregnancy massage for Friday so that's something to look forward to!  I would really love to have some pg reflexology too, but can't find anyone around Cardiff way that does it.  It's great when you start to feel the movements, isn't it, and strange how it seems to happen just overnight!  

Mari - I am down for a section on the basis of my DS's birth (I had hoped for all natural, waterbirth, chanting, bells, lamas, hippy stuff etc   , but ended up with an 18+ hour labour, failure to progress, baby in distress, very emergency section...)

I was planning to go to aquanatal tomorrow, but just tried on my pg swimsuit and there's a bit of a problem in the lower half!  TMI but because I am very big with twins, the bottom of my bump pretty much goes straight out horizontal from my bikini line rather than sloping upwards, and sort of has a gap!  Oh dear, not a pretty sight...

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunny evening.


----------



## sun dancer

Evening All 
vixxx bet ur glad that u hav finished work and can now chill out a little b4 they arrive 
mari how r u keeping bet dh cant wait 2 feel the baby moving 
sprinkles how u keeping hope all turns out well wiv ur smear test and it turns out 2 b nothing 2 worring thinking of u x x
juls hows things wiv u not long now for the summer hols lovely 6 wks off for u then 
AFM im not feeling very much only a few flutters now and again but love feeling them cant wait for them 2 start kicking and feel lots more movment. Had our scan up in cardiff yesterday and twin 2 has only got 1 kidney but its nothing 2 worry bowt everything else is great got 2 keep going up 2 cardiff for scans every couple of wks 2 keep an eye but other than that they r both doing really well. The thing they could see futher down is an undeveloped kidney the doctor did say that it may just shrink 2 nothing and should'nt cause any problems but if after the baby is born and it has a lot of kidney infections they will do a small op 2 remove what is there . I hav 2 tell u all i was very naughty and found out what we r having and its 2 BOYS im so excited they both look so beautiful in the scan 4oto just cant stop thinking bowt them x x


----------



## kara76

sundancer wow wee 2 lovely boys thats wonderful news...so name choosing now. HOW EXCITING

how is everyone?

afm tyler has chicken pox and is being very good about it except at night


----------



## Vixxx

Sundancer - fab news on your two little boys!  How exciting!  

Juls78 - Hope you are well and work has calmed down a bit so you can take it a bit easier.

Mari - How are you?  And how is your baby shopping going?  We have our cotbed up and ready.  Just got to get pushchair (and change car, unfortunately, but that's a job for next week, I hope!)

Kara - sorry Tyler is poorly - I'm sure she'll be through it soon though!

Sprinkles - nice to see you here - hope your smear is sorted sooner rather than later so you can start again.

AFM - didn't make aquanatal on Tuesday as discovered swimsuit was indecent - and I wasn't really feeling up to it.  But now have a new tankini which is at least decent, so hope to go next week.  And have a massage booked for tomorrow, so looking forward to that!

Hope you are all managing to take it easy!


----------



## kara76

you werent up for a little flashing at the pool then lol

vixx bet you have a lovely bump, surely we need some bump pics ladies


----------



## coldstuff

hello ladies can i join you....
*sundancer * congratulations on 2 boys cant wait to find out if we have 2 babies growing 
*kara* my ds had chickenpox over half term and now dd has it too
*vixxx* had a little chuckle about the swimsuit dont think mine would go over my boobs they are growing rapid lol

afm feeling so tired at mo could sleep all day, only 1 more week till my first scan cant wait xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sun dancer- how wonderful news 2 boys, any kick boxing sign yet? My MIL told me when she was pg with my dh and dh's bro, they both do lots of kick boxing and she have to sit down inorder to support to movement, imagine whole class room suddently stay quiet (she was a teacher when she pg) 

Hi Vixx-  have a wonderful massage. No, we have not done any shopping yet, dh is coming back home tomorrow, so we will kick start with shopping list, at the moment we still cannot decide whether mosses basket or cotbed . Do u have any shopping list can share with as I really got no clue what to buy.

Hi coldstuff - welcome, how many weeks are you? 

Hi kara- hope tyler getting better soon


----------



## Vixxx

Hello everyone!

Mari - I do have a list - I can post it up or PM it to you - which do you prefer?  We went for cotbed because they last until they are about 4, and moses baskets only last a few weeks / months.  But we found a really useful fold out carry cot too that does some of what a moses basket does.  And used a travel cot for downstairs naps.  That's funny what you said about 2 boys kickboxing - we are having one of each, and the first time we saw them on scan, little girl was kicking little boy in the head!   

Kara - I took some bump pics a few days ago, but come on, it's taken me over 2 years to work out how to get a signature up - do you really think I'm gonna be able to upload pics  Hope Tyler's not having too hard a time with the chicken pox, poor suassage  .

Sundancer - I really thought I was having 2 boys, and was soo excited!  Hope you are still up there floating on   !

Coldstuff - welcome and contgratulations! Strangely, my boobs don't seem to have grown at all yet, in contrast to my tummy which is enormous!  .

AFM - had a busy day.  Ordered my pushchair this morning, then had the massage which was bliss, then collected an ebay purchased cosietoes, and then went to Ikea, so am pretty knackered now, but plan to do nothing for the rest of the day!

Anyone got any plans for the weekend


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- you make me laugh  , your little baby girl is really good with the martial art, properly might able to protect the baby brother when they are at school ... so no body guard require! Yes please, if you could PM me so that I can just print it out! Oh yes, which model pushchair/pram you are using?


----------



## Vixxx

I went for the Baby Jogger City Mini in the end.  I wanted a side by side and this seemed the best for what we needed.  I have PMd you my list - hope it helps   .


----------



## coldstuff

*Mari0609* im 6 weeks today so not that far gone yet 
*Vixxx* as only 6 weeks not much belly but it is bloated and wish the boobs would stop lol


----------



## Mari0609

Hello glorious morning ladies!

Hi Vixx- many thanks for the list, really useful as most of the stuff on the list I never know I will need .... silly 1st timer huh!

Hi coldstuff-  ms yet? no worry your (..) will growing in no time, I went to Mothercare the other week and the lady measured me and told me that I will need 38 DD ... phewww I nearly drop flat on the floor, I never imagine nor on my wildest dream that I can reach 38 one day ... this twin looks like 2 melon, no wonder I can't walk faster!! ( imagine Dolly run ... heee hee)

Afm, dh flight been cancelled and reschedule to come back tomorrow, very upset last night, after a good cry I felt much better after a good night sleep... I know I know its silly, I have been in the airline industry for so many years, its rather common but I guess I can just blame the hormone again!


----------



## coldstuff

*Mari0609* was about to ask what ms was then a light went off in my head morning sickness lol, no iv had none yet but mine normally starts about 9 weeks and continues all the way through and its all day sickness lol, i cant drink tea any more and im off my food end up pushing it around the plate nothing seems to taste right and was measured the other day and was 38 e so only god knows how big there going to get xx


----------



## Juls78

hi ladies, good to see lots going on here!!!! just another quickie from me as busy as usual= will calm down in 2 weeks!!!

just wanted to pop on and say omg kara- tyler is sooo gorgeous. I just saw the interview with you noth and she is just amazing- can't believe how big she is!! And you look great too-!!   

I am the perfect advert for the three cycles - as that is what it took me to get to this point, luckily i was able to get the 2nd free go and as i have said before that is down to you kara  and all your hard work        - wish i was as strong and dedicated to the cause as you are/were. If thereis anything i can do to help let me know!! I have rewritten to the mps/am's to let them know my news and thank them for backing the 2nd free go  and highlighting them to the nice guidelines again. 

Keep well everyone!!!! will catch up later in the week!!

julsxx


----------



## Vixxx

Mari - hope the list is helpful but you won't necessarily need everything on it.  This is just what I found last time I wish I'd had from the off.  For example, I was sure I was going to breast feed, so didn't have any formula or bottle feeding stuff, and then when we hit a problem with BF in the middle of the night I was in a total panic.  This time, I reckon we'll use bottles if only for EBM on occasion, so I will be prepared!  Similarly, not everyone might want a travel cot. But I know we'll use one sometime so will use it for naps from the start.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- thanks for the advice, I am planning breast feed but not sure how successful will be, hence bottle will definitely a must have standby item

Hi coldstuff - you defo need to eat and drink, don't get dehydrate too ok, take good care of yourself ya


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all hope u hav all had a gd wkend but what a horrible day yesterday wiv all the rain and mist x
Welcome coldstuff and congrats on ur bfp x
juls not long now then u can chill a little now theres sum thing 2 look forward 2 x 
Vixxx u enjoying ur time off im going 2 b cheeky and ask can u send me ur list i hav done a lot of my shopping already but it wod b nice 2 c if i hav got everything covered thanks x 
Mari hows ur shopping going x 
afm wod like 2 thank u all on ur lovely messages bowt our 2 boys we r very excited we didnt mind what we were having but now we know it makes it so much more exciting. I hav started 2 hav a lot of pain in my groin area lower bk bum cheek and finding it really hard 2 walk far. Last nite in the bath i felt flutters for the 1st time never had them in the bath b4 so im hoping it wont b that long b4 i really feel them kicking


----------



## sun dancer

Thanks Vixxx there is a few things on there that i havent got and didnt think bowt thanks so much x x


----------



## Vixxx

Morning everyone!  What miserable weather.  I can't really complain though as I'm just sitting around the house at the moment   .  In fact, I'm waiting in for my pushchair to be delivered, which is quite exciting!

Hello Coldstuff, Juls78 and Kara

How's the shopping going Mari?

Sun Dancer, it's so exciting feeling them move, isn't it?  I've PMd you my list - hope it helps but I'm sure other people have different ideas!  It's really based on our experience of last time, including what I wish we'd had in place but didn't! 

Hope the weather picks up soon.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- no, no shopping yet as yesterday when DH finally got home, the horrible rain never stop, so we are planning to go out shopping on Friday as we got a day off. How are you hun, how exciting to wait for the new pushchair, take it easy and enjoy yourself ok

Hi Sun dancer- great to feel the flutter isn't it? very soon you will feel the kicking and stronger everytime, since last week the kicking from my LO is getting stronger, especially this morning, every kick make me OH and Yah, unfortunately dh still have not feel the kick yet, he is so jealous and trying to sweet talk to LO, this little one don't buy, serve him right abondon us for 24 hours ... hee hee


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx, Hi Sun dancer- wonder is there any good shop I should go for shopping apart from Mamas & Papa and Mothercare in cardiff?


----------



## sun dancer

Mari i hav done a bit of shopping everywhere amazon, kiddicare, babies r us, mothercare,argos,tesco where ever the best price is wiv what u want i had my sterilizer off amazon it was £40 in boots i had it for £21 and its exactly the same and brand new x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi morning ladies, what a glorious morning, hope the sun will stay!!!

Hi sundancer- many thanks for the advice, will do some price research too, its getting really excited now as its real and can start shopping ... can't believe we are stepping into 3rd trimester soon.

Need help, last few days I seems having terrible heartburn, I tried Gaviscon and did help but since yesterday, the heartburn seem getting worst, I only eat small portion but the food seems stuck on my throat, like for example this morning I have a small bowl of cornflakes and I am still feeling the food stuck on my throat, what should I do?


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Mari

I too do most of my shopping online.  I find Kiddicare generally good and their delivery is fab, but I always do a good price search for anything good.  Got my cotbeds from Kiddicare, mattresses from the cot mattress company and pushchair from Glasgow Pram Company - all online.

As for the heartburn, you could try talking to your doc about ranitidine...


----------



## kara76

I loved kiddicare, babies r us and ebay. Oh ebay is my friend lol

Lovely to see this thread being well used.

My little madam is keeping me very busy


----------



## Vixxx

Yes, and I've gotta agree with Kara - I got almost everything else on ebay - most of it second hand, but some new.

Kara - what about merging the IVF Wales PG and parenting thread and this one?  It's quite split at the moment in terms of who uses them, but shouldn't they cover the same things?...


----------



## kara76

Yeah they should cover the same things but due to this being a wales board and the other being purely ivf wales that is why they are split. I will run it past people and see what everyone thinks


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- thanks for your kind advice, rang GP this morning asking me to call back at 12noon to speak to a doctor, will ask about the ranitidine table. Feeling hungry but scare to eat at the moment.


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all hope ur all doing gd 
im just chilling 2day got loads 2 do in the house but just cant b bothered at the moment  
Kara how is little tyler doing hav she got any more spots or hav they stopped coming out now x


----------



## Mari0609

Good morning ladies, oh gosh what happen to the lovely weather ... hope everyone have a cosy weekend!

Hi Vixx- the ranitidine tablets really works, after I took the tablet, I managed to sleep for 12 hours hooray! Oh yes, by the way where you live? as you mentioned you will be having baby at The Heath? I am from Newport, if not too far would love to meet up and have a cup of coffee?

Hi Kara, Juls ,Sun dancer ...  hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Afm, off pram shopping yesterday, we both so worried that we will need to take few weekend to find the right pram but in fact went into a Baby pram/pushchair shop in Nelson (just outside caerphilly) and the sales guy there is fantastic showed us how to use and even compare few other models the pros and cons and we now have shortlist with 2 winners 1- Oyster Travel System and 2- Baby Jogger Mini , the Oyster complete with car seat package deal is at £450 but realised that you will need to use the seat belt to fastern the seat instead of sliding in with the seatbase fix like the one Maxi Cosi do, will need to do more research on this and hopefully there is a good solution. Ok, will be off the Bridgend for more baby shopping ....


----------



## kara76

Mari I loved pram shopping and we only went once and got the oyster, the seat bealt is easy to use, not sure if its the same now but my oyster would fit a maxi cosi car seat onto the wheel, I actually had to but adaptors to fit the oyter seat! So check this out if u don't wana use the car seat without a isofix base for the car.

How's everyone


----------



## Juls78

hello sorry i have been awol for a while- blinking reports- take up every minute of the day for a couple of weeks- but all over now!! whoohooo- starting to wind down now!!! 

So on the shopping front- looked a bit but not bought anything. 

I like the mammas and pappas ultima system. Anyone got any nfo on these. The carrycot bit looks really comfy for sleeping in as the carrycot will be he main sleeping area downstairs- can also buy  a stand for it. Will need to be morre proactive soon i think- waiting till i finish work for the summer- 4 weeks then  will really start i suppose- still to scared really   

Baby G is moving around quite a lot now- not felt on the outside yet but its getting stronger- seemed to love take that last week!! feet blow up like baloons after a day in work but on the weekend they really go down so not too worried as yet and bp has been ok so far. Got mw on thursday sowe'll see what happens then.

Mari, sundancer, Kara, vixxx thanks for the support- i have been reading but no time to post!!!  will get better i promise!!!

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
juls so glad that things r winding down for u and u can start 2 chill out a little x
mari glad the tablets off gp r helping wiv ur heart burn is'nt it lovely going shopping for the little one i love it and hav spent way 2 much already  x
vixxx how r u hope ur still relaxing b4 the babies come along x 
Hia Kara how r u and little tyler doing x 
afm i hav bn away for the wkend and had a lovely time we went 2 visit friends that we havent cn for ages so it was really nice 2 c them again i just didnt enjoy the 5hr drive up and ome lol im now feeling a lot more movment but still dont feel like kick's but it's so so nice 2 feel sum times it makes me laugh but always puts a massive smile on my face


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Juls, we went for the Ultima so I could try to help if you have any questions? Saying that the chassis is still in the box and the pushchair seat is in the attic as we dont have enough room! The plan is to use the carrycot instead of a moses basket, so we got the mattress for that and its made up with bedding ready for LO. it comes with the stand too. I dont know yet how I'm going to get on with all the to-ing and fro-ing with the carrycot from stand in bedroom to pram chassis... time will tell. 
We also got the primo viaggio carseat which is compatible with the ultima base so i will probably use that for short trips out of car. 
One thing to check is the chassis is quite big when folded so make sure it fits in your car. 

I really liked how easy it was to put up and down though and the nice "traditional" look of the carrycot on the pram base.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

We too used the carrycot downstairs on the wheels and used a crib upstairs


This is all very exciting for you all, I'm so excited for u all

Afm all good, tyler mega busy and keeping me on my toes. She has her 3rd jabs on friday which includes the mmr


----------



## Juls78

Kara - how is tyler now that the jabs have been given? bless but good to be covered.  

Marieclaire- not to worried about the size folded cos we have a rather large boot but is it easy to manouvre? Would we be able to use it to walk around a country park do you think? I will go and have a look in a couple of weeks.  Thanks!!!

sundancer- glad you had a nice weekend- travelling can take it out of you though. we are not going to far now. Movements are stronger when i feel them hiher up but honestly it feels like i have a fish swimming in me- you know like a goldfish in a plasic bag that u used to get from the fair- and you could feel it swimming into the side of the bag. I think it spins around sometimes movements are high and tonight they are really low.  I guess it won't be long till baby is kicking us in the ribs!!

well -   i have got to 24 weeks!!! unbelievable!! starting to believe it now!!

my pre pregnancy tshirts do not fit any more!!! joggers are ok though - so not put weight on just the bump! lol Had a haircut- wow it had got so long- feel human again now- and mw tomorrow- so will hear hb again. Hope bp is ok!! 

Kara- i have actually bought new bras!!! taken ages to pluck up the courage and i am now comfortable and supported!! no more grey bras!! took advice they are nursing ones- bought 3 white and 3 black- spoilt now!!!
As i am such a rubbish housewife- any ideas how to keep white bras white!!!!!!!!!!? lol

ok time to watch the apprentice in bed!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls is that the lovely country park with a racetrack near it?
Wish I could advise on ur pram, have you brought it? There are lots of off road options out there too

Btw 24 weeks yay yay yay yay did I say yay yay yay, awesome milestone

As for keeping white bras white, umm buy black lol. I'm rubbish at keeping stuff that's lovely bright white, my mum manages it though and I remember gettin her to wash all tylers white stuff. I'm naughtie and I do a darks and light wash, nver a white wash lol

Afm been swimming today and went to a new pool where the baby pool is great and tyler could walk in it and fall over go over and swim up a little, we have taken her from 16 weeks old and she loves the water. Jabs are friday! She has bloody spots again might nip into baby clinic tomorrow see if the hv has any clues


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- hope baby G is growing stronger everyday and glad you are seeing her/him today, do keep us update ok. Funny how you describe fish swimming, my lo kicking around a lot, especially when the kick is closer to bladder and I will run straight into loo ...kick on the ribs doesn't sound too good either, my mw appointment is on Monday and then will be off for a week holiday ... can't wait!

Hi Kara- I finally saw you on the link, Tyler is so cute, should have a sibling, any thought whether your next tx yet? 

Hi Marieclare- lovely to hear from you, have u pack your bag yet? how excited!!!

Hi sundancer- glad you have a lovely time with your friends, ya loves the shopping, came back with most of the things are not on the list ... the baby animal in mamas & papa are so cute, wish I can get all of them home with me ... dh claim its for me not for the little one, guess half is correct but but you just got to have it, don't you!!!

Hi Sprinkle- hope you are getting better everyday and love to hear your progress soon hun!

Hi coldstuff- how are u, hope the ms has reduce and do drink lots of water ok

Hi Vixx ... where are you?


----------



## marieclare

Juls there are two different types of chassis for it: Xcel and MPX. the Xcel has fixed wheels which I didnt fancy but the MPX has swivel wheels which I thought was fine to manouver but I have only used it in the shop so far as its still in the box. DH reckons he will get it out when I'm in hospital!   . I think I will convince him we should try it out before then! I want to be able to go to parks etc as well so will let you know!
Hiya Mari yes my bag is packed as apparently they can come anytime from 37 weeks! but i keep unpacking and repacking it lol
hiya everyone else hope all is well xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Marieclare- my friend was due yesterday and still no sign yet, she has been packing and unpacking everyday too,  she call me few minutes ago and telling me if still no sign she will defo order the hottest curry in town ... I told her to have lots of sex ... we both lough like crazy women!!!  I heard ivf baby always arrive early, my sil 3 weeks early and our niece she is 13 years old now ... wonderful !


----------



## kara76

Nah ivf babies are monkeys

Tyler was a full 12days late and lots of induction and she still would budge lol

Had jabs today and mmr so hoping it won't have any ill effects at bedtime


----------



## tonia vel

good evening  ladies

hope u dont mind me joining in i was just reading up the last few pages about prams u r all getting im really thinking of getting a nice silvercross coach pram cos in due in jan and love babies to be wrapped up plus i can us it in the home save buying a crib then by the time the baby is sitting up next summer will be able to have a nice sun canopy and still use the pram for walks but ive also been given a 3 wheel Jane pram off my friend after my god daughter with is a really nice pram to push  

when is everyone one else due on this site and were in wales is everyone from


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everybody

Sorry I haven't read back, but it's been 10 days since I was last online, so no personals and a very quick "me" post:  

My waters went early in the morning of Wednesday last week, 15 June when I was 34+4.  I went down to the Heath where I spent 6 hours in the assessment unit as they rang round all the other hospitals, looking for somewhere with 2 neonatal beds, as their own unit was full.  It wasn't looking good, and they had got as far afield as Birmingham  but with no luck.  Eventually, the Royal Glam got back to them saying they now had room for me plus 2 in neonatal, so I was ambulanced up there. Meanwhile, I had started contracting, and there was a bit of a wait for theatre (I was down for a section) but we eventually got in at about 7pm and Alys was born at 7.20pm weighing 5lb 8oz and Thomas at 7.21pm weighing 6lb 13oz.  Thomas had to spend some time in special care, and Alys on the photobed due to jaundice, and we have had some challenges around feeding due to this and their prematurity, but we all came home last night.  They are gorgeous!
  
I really hope everyone is doing well, and will try and catch up with you all over the next few days.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- Congratulations!!! you must be tired but enjoy being motherhood ok and do send us picture with your cute babies!!!

Hi tonia- welcome, sorry I can't help you with the silver cross model as we are getting Oyster one as much lighter and fit into our car boot.

Hi kara- hope Tyler is ok after the jabs, poor cute little girl, give her big hug from me ok.

Hi Jul- how are you? how's the mw appointment went? I will be seeing mw on Monday, hope everything will be ok.

Hi Sun dancer- how are u hun?


----------



## kara76

Vixx so chuffed for you as u know. Enjoy being a family of 5


----------



## Juls78

awwwww vixxx- congratulations!!! i wasn't expecting that!!!    i just assumed you were busy!! So when was your original c section booked for? 

So glad everything is now ok- and you are all home safe and well!    

tonia vel- i am  near llanelli, sorry i can't help with the silver cross- not looked into them too much- look lovely on google though. The ultima sounds very similar. i am not going for a moses basket wither so will be using the carrycot in the lounge for day sleeping.

Mari- mw went really well, need to drink more water but apart from that all ok, heartbeat strong she said. size is good- but i feel huge- maybe because i am so short.  next mw appointment at 30 weeks- my word!!!! got a consultant appointment at 28 weeks though.

Kara- how has tyler been since the mmr? Bless xx  We should have a meet up in the summer hols- we could meet in carmarthen. Do you still meet up with the ladies from ivf wales? 

mariclaire- i am going for the non fixed wheels one i think!! went into M&P this morning after accu to have a look and it is still my favourite- actually i love it!! she gave me a price quote and i nearly fell through the floor. Ok it has everything- not quite the kitchen sink but everything else- £800. Dh mouth dropped too. So thats the chassie, carrycot, buggy thingy, car seat- (all fit the chassie) a stand for the lounge, an isofix base and a breatheable matress for longer spells/night sleeping ohhhhh yeah and not to forget the insect net lol so going with dh tomorrow to have a play, see how it moves, folds etc etc sooooooooooo exciting!!!! here we go!!! will probably try a few others too just to get a feel.


well people say i am blooming! i am still tired though- came home and been in bed for 3 hours- maybe the week is catching up with me. Could be the cidp adding to the tiredness though too. 4 day week next week due to the strike- think i will clear out the kitchen cupboards!!

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Evening all 
Vixxx congrats 2 u both on the arrival of ur 2 little ones i did post on the ivf wales thread hope u r all settling in well 
Tonia welcome cant help u out wiv the pram sorry hope u r doing well x
A big hi 2 marie juls marieclare and kara hope u r all enjoying this lovely weather marieclare not long left for u x 
Afm had my 24wk growth scan yesterday and both babies r measuring brill fliud is normal around them so they r doing well cant ask for anything more im so so happy also we met wiv the consultant she was very nice bk 2 c her in 4wks. Got 2 go bk up 2 cardiff thursday for another scan for the consultant up there 2 keep an eye on twin 2 will keep u posted how it goes x x


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everyone! 

Thanks for all your best wishes - it really is lovely to hear from everybody! 

My original EDD was 23 July, and I was due to get a date for my section the day after my waters went - consultant said it was likely to be 38 or 39 weeks.  Needless to say, I never got a chance to have that conversation!  I really thought I wouldn't come that early - maybe because my DS was born at 40+2 so I thought we would get to at least 37 weeks this time.

Sundancer - are you under CF in Cardiff?  I was and thought she was very good.  And big congratulations on reaching 24 weeks!

Juls - yes, I thought I had a good few weeks of maternity leave left to get things sorted out before they arrived.  Turns out not!  We have got most things but I hadn't had a chance to sort them out.  The big thing we hadn't done was change our car... That's going to be a bit of a struggle now.  I had also determined to be a better FF and post more, but now am, absolutely exhausted and while I do read (while I'm feeding the babies) it's not so easy to post.

Mari - how are you doing?  Getting things ready?  Hope you are ok.

Kara - hope Tyler is feeling better now after her various spots and jabs and you are able to chill and enjoy the weather.

Tonia - sorry, I don't know about the Silver Cross - I've got a Baby Jogger City Mini.

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weather!


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Vixxx im under consultant beattie fetal medicine as twin 2 only got 1 kidney 
im under neath port talbot for everything else and booked in2 bridgend 2 hav the twins x x


----------



## kara76

Sundancer you are under one of the best fetal medicine cons in wales I think. Good to here all is going well

Juls meet up in carmarthen would be great, we should arrange something asap and I wana see bump

Vixx hiya hun. I posted on the other thread about feeding. Bet it seems weird not to have even reach ur due date lol

Marieclaire almost time now girl

Mari how's life with u

Tonia are you settling in here

Sprinkles still thinking of you

I'm sure I've missed someone but posting on phone is a nightmare

Afm tyler still has spots and is a little out of sorts but is teething too so I forgive her. Went swimming today and she loves rhe water


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone. 
Vixx congratulations!!!! Wow I can't believe the twins are here. You must be over the moon. 
Sun Dancer. How u coping?  Hope the twins are growing nicely. Bridgend is a great delivery unit!
Marie. How r u?
Kara. Thanks for thinking of me. 
Hi to everyone else. 

AFM. Doing really well. Had smear and biopsy yesterday. Really hoping it's all ok so that I can restart ICSI. Really want to be back here officially!!
Though I have to say, I'm addicted to you all anyway and read every day!!

xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
sprinkles so lovely 2 hear frm u glad that u r doing well gd luck wiv ur smear and biopsy hope all turns out really well for u and that u cant get started again. its nice 2 hear off sum one that bridgend is a gd place x x
hope everyone else is keeping well 
afm im off up 2 cardiff 2day got a scan at 11.30 looking forward 2 seeing my boys again i so love seeing them  them im off 2 pick my new car up  will update u all later 
hope u all hav a great day it look's as if we got another nice day a head of us x x


----------



## sun dancer

Afternoon all 
well had scan yesterday and everything is ok they did say that now it looks as if twin 2 may hav an pelvic kidney it looks attached and working so am a little confused but not worried they also said that i prob wouldn't know exactly what it is until he is born and they scan him cause they cant get a very good look as he will not stop moving around lol consultant did tell us that we hav a 1 chunky baby and 1 not so chunky lol twin 1 is weighing 1lb 13oz and twin 2 1lb 10oz  was down there for 3hrs sat in the waiting room for 2hrs just waiting 2 c the consultant as clinic was running late i was not happy. been 2 c midwife 2day aswell everything fine there bk 2 c her in 3wks 2 get my 28wks blood's done so all in all everything is going really well. Also picked up our new car and it is fab but i still havent driven it yet will hav a go the wkend x x x
hope u all hav a gd day x x


----------



## tonia vel

fetal meds in cardiff r fab i must say this time last yr i felt i was living down there with my daughter has her son had gastrosis (bowel on the outside) and then decided to arrive 8 weeks early on 16th July was 3lb 5oz born and was at the scbu in heath for 12 weeks they was fab to but due to him being born early having 3 opps on the bowel he now has cerebral palsy


----------



## Mari0609

Hello ladies, what a lovely afternoon again, hope will continue until weekend!!

Sorry for no personal, will do later promised, need advice on MAT B1, I am self-employed and I have yet pay myself yet as the company is relatively small, I received the MAT B1 Form from mw last Monday and I don't know where to sent to, any advice would be highly appreciated.

Thanks
Mari


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?
$sorry I haven't been around much but I am reading


----------



## Juls78

what a lovely sunday it has been. hello everyone, hope all is well.
nothing new to report from me apart from having the glucose tolerance test on friday, should have the results when i see the consultant in 2 weeks time- can't believe i am 26 weeks now. I feel fine but am starting to look like a blob- bump seems to be spreading. Dh managed to feel baby g move last night for the first time- he was like woahhh that is weird!! cute though.

ok starting to think about buying stuff now, seen a gorgeous babygrow in mammas and pappas in white, £17 but i wanta couple of nic pieces to go with th cheaper stuff, but here is the question- what blinking size do we go for??    newborn/ prenewborn/0-3 aaahhhh too many decisions!!! lol and then when you buy stuff do you wash it and can you use normal bold and comfort or anotheer type of powder/liquid. this is all before i start to think about bottles!! etc, i am planning on bf if i can but thought i should buy a couple of bottles just incase and we nearly freaked out in tescos just looking at the huge variety!!  Hey ho , what a lovely thing to be confused about eh!!        

Sorry all about me- will catch up with you all in the week!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls wow 26weeks. Amazing. I would buy 0 to 3 but tbh u will wana go shopping for pink or blue and people will but loads of gifts so save ur pennies . 
We washed all of tylers stuff in persil and comfort pure but any non bio is fine but bio a deffo no no lol


----------



## Mari0609

Hi morning ladies, hope you all have a lovely weekend!

Hi Juls- yes, I have a shopping list from Vixx and also get some advice from mw , she told me to get only few pieces for the newborn as the baby will outgrow the clothes very quickly, I also bought some  0-3mths and 3 to 6mths, so that I know I have them handy, if not enough can always go to M&S , Tesco, ASDA to get some. We have bought tommee tippee starter kit which included sterilizer, bottle warmer and milk bottles and all the bits which can last for long time and is 50% off from RRP£120, Tesco sold them last week, but when we went there on Sunday their price back to normal, luckily Mothercare still doing them on promo price. 


Hi Vixx, how are you? do keep us update babies news as well ok

Hi Kara- hows's little cute tyler doing? Hope she enjoy the lovely sunny day though, are u planning to send her to the ballet school? I always adore the cute little dress!

Hi Sprinkle- how are you? are u back to wales yet?

Hi sundancer- where are you buddy?

Afm, we have been shopping, bought the pram, car seat, isofit, baby bottles and sterilizer starter kit set, clothes ... the shopping list seem long but not too many to go now ... wow its so fun at the same time is but scary too. We are starting to count 10 kicks a day, guess need to keep the routine to get the best result. Need advice again, I am going to do breastfeeding but wonder which milk pump I should go for either manual or electric, any idea?


----------



## kara76

Mari I think tyler I more likely to go to racing driver school lol.

As for breast pump, I would wait and see what happens. If u hope to bf exclusively they say not to pump for around 3 weeks. I didn't express very well and never have but have a medela electric pump yet do find hand expressing just as easy now. If u want to buy a pump before the birth I would go for a good electric pump, see what's on offer.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara-   our little ms Lewis Hamilton in the making huh!
As for the electric breast pump... really not sure to get them now or later as at the moment there is 50% off from tommee tippee as well and the review are good, thought to grap the bargain before its gone


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Girls
Glad to see you are all being productive! Can't wait to get back here, so you can all prod me on the right direction of what to buy. 
Mari yes I am back in the uk.
Smear repeated, and is still abnormal, but we are cracking on!!
ICSI journey starts tomorrow with baseline scan! Hoorah. 
Start the countdown. In the words of Arnie. "I'll be back" xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hello Sprinkles- great you are back  , I have all my fingers crossed for your icsi ya... can't wait for the BFP news from you! sending you lots of


----------



## marieclare

hi girls just to let you know i had our little boy Zac Benjamin on 5th july. Vixx i think your twins are the first crmw babies and Zac is the first from a fresh cycle so it is amazing to look back to august last year when we were struggling to get embryos / sperm released from ivf wales to go ahead with our cycles. cant believe how far we have come. 

I was lucky with my labour and birth pretty much going to plan, i had pains at home for about 24 hrs but nothing too strong, even went to the hairdressers in the morning! i was 4cms when we got to the hospital so allowed straight in the pool and was fully dilated in 2hours. pushing in the pool didnt really work out so i got on the bed to push and delivered an hour later. Zac was 6lb 9 and absolutely perfect. bf is going well at the moment and im loving being a mum so much. will be forever grateful to crmw for our amazing little boy xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hello marieclare- congratulations    , Zac Benjamin is a very handsome name, glad you and baby are doing really well, enjoy being motherhood ya, can't wait we are 27weeks entering 3rd trimester, my bump definitely all heading outward lots more now and easily bump into anything ... hee hee!!!


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All havent posted for a while but hav bn reading this thread hav bn a little quiet for a bit 
Marieclare a massive congrats 2 u & dh on the birth of ur son glad everything went well for u lovely name aswell take care and enjoy every minute 
Mari hello i am still around lol cant believe we r 27 wks it feels fantastic dont it  im loving my bump growing bigger every day  hope u keeping well x 
jul how u keeping on count down now for the summe hols not long left at all enjoy ur shopping i hav started and not stopped yet x
sprinkles so lovely 2 hear frm u wishing u all the luck in the world wiv ur tx and so so hope u will b rejoining us very soon x x keeping everything crossed for u x x 
hope u all hav a lovely day x x


----------



## kara76

Sprinkle great to hear from you. Hope tx is going well

Marie wow what a lovely labour and birth

Mari time is ticking along quickly now

Sundancer whens due date

Juls how's u?

vixx how's life with u


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles!!   hope tx is progressing nicely for yoou!!

marie- what a lovely name hope he is giving you lots of love!!

mari- hope you are feeling good still!! 

Kara- i am now on hols so if you want to meet up one day let me know!!

well hols havve started- 7 weeks of nothing much to do    . i was in hospital on  monday and tuesday for my ivig infusions to help with the cidp and am getting over what i feel was the flu but was probably just a bad cold. Today i have walked the dog and made a lovely dinner and feel good for the first time in a few weeks. 
got consultant on friday - will hopefully get results of gtt test , not sure what else they are going to do though. Baby has been quieter than usual the last couple of days- i'm putting it down to hows i have been feeling. it is still moving though!! soooooooo aboout 12 weeks to go- i will start buying stuff next week!!!

hope everyone else is well!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls meet up would be great. How do u fancy carmarthenn a few of us ivfers are probably meetuibg next wjk


----------



## Juls78

oh yeah that sounds great- let me know where and when


----------



## kara76

Cool will do hun. Sud know why saturday at the latest where and when.
Usually krazy kidz soft play up near morrisons as 2 of us have babes and 1 is currently almost 12wks pg


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- wow 7 weeks holiday that is brill, you can now put your feet up and have a good rest, oh by the way have you done you shopping yet? we are nearly complete all the things on the list except the nursery as we have not decide what colour. I have several sweet dream lately that I am having BBQ with baby while DH is in Kansas City ... and when I wake up after baby kicks only realised is a dream silly huh ! Oh when is your parenting craft class starting? I suppose to start on Monday 18th but I decided to postpone to next month as only 3 classes including 1 for hospital maternity unit visit, I would thought more then 3? My next scan is on 12th August, ages away!!

Hi Sundancer- how are you hun, hows babies doing? have you start 10 counts yet and parenting craft class? 

Hi kara- yes, feel a bit quicker now as we are starting 3rd trimester and bump is definitely getting bigger and bigger, I was nearly fainted twice last week while shopping in town, last Monday mw took some blood for anaemia test, hopefully all ok.

Hi Sprinkle- how are you doing so far, do keep us update hun

Hi vixx, hi marieclare- how's motherhood, do pass on some tips as we will defo need lots of advice.

afm, I became a sleeping beauty, so tired all the time, yesterday wake up at 7:30am and went back to sleep at 10am for 2 hours and 9:30pm can't wait jump into bed again until tis morning. Got my bounty mum to be pack 2 and inside there is free 10ml Floradix Liquid Iron suppliment, I understand that the tiredness mostly because of low iron level, wonder can I take them? or have to wait until the blood test report come back?


----------



## kara76

Mari wait for blood test results and use natural sources to increase iron, like spinach and leafy vegs and also drink orange juice at same time as it helps absored the iron

We only had one antenatal class which cover labour and pain relief


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- thanks for your kind advice, will get some spinach for dinner. The 1st class is the labour and pain relief, 2nd class is hospital visit, 3rd class is breastfeeding.. I would thought the labour and pain relief will have at least more then one class and the first aid for newborn baby, I did recall mw mentioned about some other nhs class which will have to request through hospital but did not ask detail, might call her on Monday to find out more.


----------



## kara76

Juls 12noon on wednesday at krazy kids carmarthen if u fancy a group meet. Should be 5 of us. Anyone else welcome too

Mari I did a baby first aid course through baby group, were shown non by mw or hospital. After tyler arrived the nursery nurse showed us all In the post op ward how to bath our babies, I can't really remember this as I was tired and drugged up. Instincts kick in and u just know. I had some help in hospital with bf and then mw at home helped a little too


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Kara- many thanks for your kind advice, I think the first aid is a very important for us to learn, oh by the way have you heard about nct support group, this is the one mw mention to me last Monday, will try to find out what classes they have.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining you? 

I got my official   today, although we did test 3 days early!!! I have my first scan on the 18th and can't wait to see my little ones (or two) heartbeats xxx


----------



## Juls78

whooohhoooo emnige!! we meet again!! congrats again!!      welcome to the hread xx

kara - sorry i didn't make it ... again.... something came up- sil visited with nephew, to scare the pants off me!! lol hope you all had a lovely time xx

mari- hope you are keeping ok lovely!! not long to go now.

well i have started buing stuff- we have clothes, bath stuff, sterilizer and a crib- next we need to buy beddding, towels thermometers and really need to order the pram!!! sil brought me nipple pads etc as a joke but hey they may be handy. Belly button is starting to poke out now lol  and movements are much stronger. Had mw yesterday and apart from measuring big all seems ok, so i have a scan next friday to check placenta position and to check growth- will be lovely to see bunny again. called bunny cos it is the year of the rabbit in the chinease calendar. was told if placenta was still low, csec would be done at 38 weeks. 

anyhoo got to go and have something to eat !! hello to anyone else reading!!

julsx


----------



## kara76

Em glad you found this thread ok and welcome

Juls breast pas will be mega handy especially if u hope to bf. Sorry I didn't realise your placenta was low, a c section is fine and even better when pre planned I believe. What pram you going for

Afm tyler is 15months and its been 2years today since our embryo transfer. Tyler is so busy all the time and talking loads too


----------



## Emnige

Juls78 - Hello and thank you!!! You sound very organised with your shopping xxx

Kara - Yeah thanks hun xxx


----------



## sun dancer

evening all 
em congrats on ur bfp and welcome 
juls it is fab when u start buying things i loved it my belly button is starting 2 poke out aswell not long now  
mari how r u hope all is well x 
sprinkles if u reading how r things going wiv u hope its going well x 
vixxx how r u and the little ones x 
marieclare hope all is gd wiv u and the little one too x 
hia Kara its mad how the time goes by but u never forget the time it all happened x x x
afm sorry havent posted for a while been busy decorating the house ready for when the boys arrive and i havent bn very well had a lot of pain in my hips bk and groin. Also blood pressure hav bn very high so midwife is calling twice a wk 2 keep an eye on it. Had a growth scan at my local hospital a wk last monday every thing was fine wiv both boys which was so so nice 2 hear.Went 2 cardiff yesterday 2 c mr beattie and hav a scan which didnt turn out so gd the blood flow 2 twin 1 isnt as gd as it should b and both babies hav got excuess fliud around them so its bk 2 cardiff on the 17th for another scan and if things hav not improved my boys will hav 2 b delivered early. We left the hospital in a little daze 2 say the least we then went 2 ikea for a look around and i had a little panic as i had a lot of crampy pain so then ended up in brigend hospital all afternoon on the monitor everything was fine but they werent happy 2 leave me for 2 wks wiv out any monitoring or steriod injections so i had 1 injection yesterday bn bk 2day for the other injection i hav 2 go bk morro 2 go on the monitor then bk monday for a scan 2 check blood flow and bk thusday for another scan and the following monday. my dh hav spent his time off work painting or down the bloody hospital x 
sorry for the big post but just wanted 2 let u all know whats bn going on wiv me x x


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sundancer. I remember chatting to you when I first joined FF!! xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hia em yes i remember chatting 2 u i hav bn keeping up 2 date on the crmw page how r u feeling its the best thing ever just wait till u hav ur scan its amazing


----------



## Emnige

I'm so excited! I can't wait for our first scan!! xxx


----------



## kara76

Sundancer how many weeks are you now hun. Sounds like they are looking after u well


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Girls,
Hi Kara, Vixxx & Marieclaire - how are the little ones?
Sundancer - thanks for thinking of me hun. Glad to hear you are getting your steroids - it will really help.

Julls, Mari - How's the shopping going?
Emnige - welcome - the girls here are lovely. I have been following you and all the other girls on the CRMW thread. Was so glad to hear you got your BFP. I am there too. But lost the will to post after I lost my little ones.
AFM............
Well........... 2ww is nearly over.
This morning, I was convinced there was a shadow on clear blue.
I retested later - still convinced there was a shadow, but really not positive enough to be sure.
FR  nothing
I'm loathe to say its positive, but praying it is! I've done about 6!!!!!!!!
Test again in the morning!


----------



## Vixxx

Sprinkles - everything crossed  for you     .
Will post more another time as back from hospital with Thomas so exhausted but thinking of you all.


----------



## sun dancer

Em i bet u r excited 
sprinkles keeping everything crossed for u keep us updated when is ur otd x 
Kara im 30wks now and massive u swear i had a wk left im wobbling around like i dont know what at the moment x
vixxx hope thomas's op went well x x


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles, just want to say good luck for the morning!!! 

will catch up with others tomorrow as i should be in bed!!!

julsxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yay! Digital says Pregnant 1-2!!!!!!!!!
So happy!


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles yay yay yay I am over the moon for you


----------



## Emnige

Sprinkles - Congratulations xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sprinkles-      so happy for you and take it easy ya .... lots of rest and tlc 

Hi Vixx- how are you? hope thomas op went well    

Hi marieclare- how's motherhood treating you, guess must be fantastic, please do keep us update ok.

Hi Juls- yes the belly button defo sticking out rather painful at first but now looks weird, we nearly complete our shopping list apart from breastpad, nipple cream and disposable underwear which can get in tesco anytime, dh is decorating nursery, nearly complete too .... wow nearly the time to get ready to pack the hospital bag just cannot believe we reached 30weeks milestone!! My consultant appointment will be on Friday 12th which we booked when we went for 12 weeks scan, seems ages ago but it's next week !!!! Oh yes, I did request c-section with mw, she told me unlikely they will allow but will try again when I c consultant! I am bit chicken when come to pain....

Hi Sundancer- how are you today? sorry you are not feeling well past few days, glad the mw going to keep a close eye on you and hope both babies are growing stronger everyday ya.

Hi kara- wow Tyler already 15months, has she got the firm steering gear yet? not sure whether mummy should be in charge with the gear or little racing tyler! we have a such fantastic summer, did u take her to the seaside ? 

Afm, not too good as iron level bit low, doctor prescribe the iron tablets but making me sick all the time, went back twice and now on liquid form iron supplement m finally feel more like a human. 
Ok, gotto dash now, we are going to bridgend to have lunch with MIL


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks girls

Vixxx. I didnt realise Thomas has had an op - hope he is ok xx


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles!!!!!!!!!!!!! yeah!!!!!!! so ppleased for you xxxxxxx

julsxx


----------



## Vixxx

Yay Sprinkles - that's brilliiant news!     .

Congratulations to you too, Emnige.

Thanks for your thoughts for Thomas, Ladies. The op went ok, but he took some time to come round from the GA - which apparently is not uncommon for ex-prems.  He's not himself yet though, and in some pain I think.  We have one more days worth of pain relief, so hopefully it will be better by then.  It's good to be home though and off the ward.  Even though they are amazing and the doctors can do great things, I have to admit I found it fairly distressing being in hospital with him.  I was probably more of a wreck than Tom, who seemed fairly oblivious to most of it, thankfully.

Sorry you're not feeling too good, Mari and SunDancer.  Hang on in there and make sure you get the support and care you need.  Not long now!

Hi Juls and Kara - hopw you are doing ok.

Maybe see some of you at the next meet up. I hope to go.  Would have done this last one but a bit stressed out with the op etc.

Take care!


----------



## kara76

Vixx glad to hear your all home

Mari we have only taken tyler to the beach once in the rain which is naughtie as we live so close, but I hate sand lol. 
Don't bother with disposal pants, horrid things just get some cheap big knickers in various sizes for when your tummy shrinks back. I am now a massive fan of big pants lol. 

Tyler will have a car for christmas so luke informs me lol. She does have a cozy coupe push along car lol


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All 
sprinkles a massive massive congrats 2 u wiv ur BFP im so so happy for u and dh well done take it easy now and relax  yay 
vixxx glad ur all home no place like home is it hope tom gets bk 2 himself soon glad the op went ok x 
mari hope u enjoyed ur shopping trip x
juls how u doing x
Hia Kara hows tyler doing hope the spots hav gone away again x x
Afm bn bk 2 bridgend for monitoring 2day had 2 hav a scan cause 1 lf the babies was getting lost on the monitor and i wasn't feeling much movement at all but everything was ok both babies heart beats were very gd and they were moving around aswell so that has put my mind at rest for 2day bk on monday now for a scan 2 check the blood flow on twin 1 x x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi kara- thanks for the advice on the disposable pants, I wasn't too keen to be honest, bridget jones pants is comfy but bit too warm at night especially all those hot sticky night which I sweat a lot on     , I guess my odd is oct so should be cool enough, yes I will go get the bridget jones one at least it support properly and I can throw them away ... no washing is good thing   
What! u don't like sand?! anyway I love walking on the rain, feel different isn't it? Lucky little tyler, please get her a L plate ya 

hi sun dancer- hope both babies are doing fine, do keep us update about the scan ok

hi Emnige- welcome to our thread and   to your good news, when is your 1st scan?

hi Sprinkles- when is your next scan? 


Afm, weekend was fantastic, MIL cooked us yummy salmon and went to do shopping, suppose only window shopping as we got enough baby clothes but I managed to get 2 jaeger handbags ho hooo what a bonus, dh say is for my birthday and our wedding anniversary next month and I can't open it until then ... anyway no chance to use at the moment as me look like a hippo, no bag can match so its ok, guess will only be using it next year but still very happy though, silly woman huh!


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles, have you come down off    yet!   

Mari- i ahve bought some bridget style knickers from marks- really don' like them though and still use my little ones most of the time- but they will come for after i suppose. what a lucky girl you are to have 2 lovely new bags. its my birthday next month so want to make sure i have something not baby inspired no idea yet though!!

sundancer- how did the scan go yesterday? hope everything is ok. My mum still thinks there is another one tucked away in me as she thiks i am quite big, i have tried to tell her that they have really looked.   

Kara- i am not good with sand either- would much rather spend time by the pool when on holiday but i do't mind it in the winter time, i think its the feeling of it in my feet. i love taking the dog to the beach in the winter though. as for cars well baby g will be  an expert car washer by the age of 2 as dh is obsessed by it. 

vixx- poor thomas, but yes i think it is probably worse for you as you wnt to take all their pain for them. Will he need more treatment in the future?

emnige, hope all ok with u too!! xxx

sorry if i have issed anyone!!!!! 

afm- no news here really. got my 32 week scan on friday but will only be 31 weeks- to check placenta site and check growth as i am measiring a little big- it is all bump though, i don't think i have put on weight anywhere else. I am not sleeping to well at night, i get up to pee then realise i have heartburn so shake the bottle of gaviscon take a swig and then lie there wide awake, i eventually go to sleep and then wake up again an hour or so later and start the cycle again. I suppose it is natures way of getting me ready for wht is ahead- the difference being in a few months when i get up in the middle of the night i will have a little bundle to cuddle and cwtch oh yeah and change and feed    so starting to get excited now!!!

nesting has kicked in- think it is beacuse i am off now and will be busy for the last few weeks so i am trying to do as much as i can beore then. cupboards are being emptied tha i haven't been in for years   . 

right off to empry the drawers in the dining room  now- what will i find in there!!!

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi juls- my consultant appointment also on Friday, went to see mw on Monday and she told me LO is between transverse cross position, no wonder I can never able to sleep on either of my side, which is not much fun really, anyway she ask me to wait until Friday as consultant will scan me and advice what to do next. Hope LO able to park properly otherwise will need to give a RED card!   

wow, your birthday also in Sep, we should meet and celebrate together, I guess next year will be good as now I find it rather difficult to drive especially when come to corner, my bump is expanding really quickly since last couple of weeks, m worrying I will be too big and my father in law teasing me that he will help to enlarge the front door !!! I pee a lots too and usually I open one eye in order not to bump on anything but manage to continue sleep soon, I do wake up btw 5-5.30am for 1st breakfast round and rest for 1 hour and go back to sleep again for couple of hours and wake up ready for 2nd breakfast.... I really can eat which is scary!

Hi Sundancer- how are you and the scan? do keep us update ya!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone. 

Juls. I thick I am too scared to get up to cloud 9. 
Think I'm on about cloud 5!!
Have had what I think is implantation bleeding. 
Roll on s an in about 2 weeks!!

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sprinkles- hope the old blood subside soon, watch some comedies and relax (I know its easy to say), sending you lots of


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Mari. 
Lying here like a good girl!
No choice! I have sciatica!!


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sprinkles- resting is good, you can have a bit of choc, a bit of biscuits, a bit of everything ... this is what I have been doing whole morning...m off to have my beauty sleep for couple of hours, when I wake up I will continue bit of this and that from fridge!


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All just a quick one frm me as im full of cold and havent got the energy 2 do anything 
hope u r all doing well 
had scan on monday both babies heart beats and movements r brill lots going on 
blood flow is still not very gd wiv twin 1 and its also starting 2 show signs of it  happen wiv twin 2 aswell so its bk for scan moro afternoon and monitoring will keep u up 2 date wiv whats happening x x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, i have just got my bfp yesterday so thought i should now come and join you all on this thread, hope you are all doing ok with your pregnancies or little ones.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Sammy. 
Congrats. 
That's 3 of us now, all about the same gestation! We can all do this together. 

Sun Dancer. Good to gear they are both ok. Will they decide to deliver you soon? There has to come a time when they decide better to deliver??
It's good you've had the steroids xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

So lovely to see this thread so busy

Sorry I haven't been round much but I always read. Life is hectic with a small toddler and such fun too


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and hope you are all doing ok,

so far i'm feeling ok apart from nausea first thing in the morning which is cured by having my breccie, and slight dizziness now and then, i also done another clearblue digital yesterday as it was otd and it shows 3+ weeks so it has reassured me that my hcg levels must be rising, 
just hope that time doesn't drag too much now as i just want to see that i have  a lovely little heartbeat or 2 when i have my scan.

good luck with your pregnancies ladies and hope all the mummies are coping ok with the little ones.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi morning ladies, what a beautiful morning here!

Hi sammy- welcome and congratulations to you, keep some biscuits by your bedside and eat them before you get up from bed which might help. I used to eat them even 2am in the morning as I was contanstly hungry    . Try some ginger biscuits and ginger ale too as will help to ease the ms.

Hi sun dancer- how are you and the scan? hope both babies are ok, not long now for us

hi juls- how are you, still doing lots of shopping? don't shop until u drop huh  . We are still waiting for the baby pram and car seat bundle to arrive this weeks, fingersX! Wondering should start washing all those cute baby clothes and blanket this week since weather is not too bad! nursery finally ready, keep it very simple as will get the baby cot during christmas sales, if we are good enough, maybe father christmas might send us one  . Oh, have you start the parentling craft class yet? 

Hi sprinkles- how are you doing? hope   flying past quicker for you and   

Hi vixx- how are you and babies? keep us update ya!

Hi kara- how are you doing? 

Afm, went for the hospital appointment last monday, bit disappointed as no scan was offered, luckily we will get one this friday via X-ray department to confirm LO parking position, really unconfortable as each every kicks is so close to my chest and still no luck to sleep on either side  . Oh, urine test came out +glucose, guess over indulge past couple of weeks with cakes, stop eating cake since but this morning m fancy some carrots cake huh! might bake one this afternoon so that i can control the sugar contain!


----------



## Juls78

Mari- i think i have now finished shopping- spent a fortune!!  i am waiting for the pram thingy too but it is on order. i love the smell of fresh baby clothes so am putting off washing them for a couple more weeks, hope the weather holds- going to rain here for a few days anyway. can't wait to see them on the line. I bought most of the babygrow thingys in mothercare but i had to buy one outfit from mamas and papas as it was soooooo cute, but £17- so only the one as will probably onl be in it for 2 weeks!! you sound so organised - i thought i was!! 

Sammy- welcoem to the board- congratulations - its so exciting isn't it!! apparently rich tea biccies next to the bed helps with nausia in the morning. Have you got your scan booked yet?

Kara- you being kept busy hope you are all ok!! xx

sprinkles, sundancer!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx

well i had my scan on friday- baby is measuring a good size- didn't tell me estimated weight though- wish i had asked!! but placenta is still a little low- 2.2cm from os- needs to be 2.5cm- surely 0.3 can't make much of a difference eh?? but apparently so so i have another scan at 36 weeks to see if it has moved up. if it has then a normal birth is possible otherwise it is a planned csection at 38 weeks.

Most things now bought, need to get matress for cot (no rush) a changing bag and stuff for my hospital bag and i think that is it. i have loved baby shopping once i got going









The house is more organised now than it has ever been - think i have nested early as i know i will be shattered in sept when back at work. kitchen cupboards are sorted







but where does all the paperwork come from

going out to get paint this pm for the nursery, and kitchen- everywhere else is good enough- oh and i need a few lampshades as i have not got for all the rooms- been in the house for 4 years and now i am getting them lol

ok need to go and walk the dog!!

julsxx


----------



## sammy75

Thanks for the welcome mari and juls and my scan is booked for 1st sep.


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- oh yes, the baby clothes are so cute, everytime I open the draw, I can't stop taking them out one by one, you are right can't wait to see them on the washing line, unfortunately raining here this afternoon so did not wash them yet but definitely one fine day. Mammas & Papa's baby clothes are so cute, we got few as well, dh pick up one knitted babygrow in John Lewis last weekend and refused to put it down, bless him! Enjoy painting ya .. hope your dh is doing the work though, so that you can put your feet up. Are u going back to work in Sep? I would thought you already start your maternity leave, u r a workaholic   Oh, have u decided what to get on your birthday yet? I would love a Spa treatment where u can be pamper for few hours, not too bad right!


Hi sammy, 1st sept is not that far, enjoy every minutes ya!


----------



## kara76

I'm gona catch up fully later

Lovely to see lots of exciting chat


----------



## Mari0609

Hiya good morning ladies, very quiet here.

Been to our very first parenting craft class, thought can meet other preggie ladies as well, guess what only us no other, felt privilege as we can ask as many as questions we have which is brill. Can't wait for tomorrow scan at xray dept!

Hi Juls- yes the weather is not so good, will wait for few more days to wash all the baby clothes, do u think we need to wash the blanket, hat and socks too?

Hi sundancer- how are you? Hope everything ok with you and the twins, do keep us update hun!

Hi sprinkles- how are you?

Hi kara- how are you and little tyler, you busy bee....


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all 
hope u r all keeping well 
just a quick 1 frm me will try and catch up later 
sorry havent posted for a while but i hav bn in hospital went for a scan on monday the blood flow is still the same wiv twin 1 but it also showed that there wasn't a lot of fluid around him either so they admitted me 2 keep an eye on him had 2 b monitored 3 times a day plus my blood pressure was very high and my blood test's came bk high aswell. We had 2 go cardiff yesterday 2 c mr beattie and had really gd news both babies r doing very well the fluid around twin 1 is normal the blood flow is still the same but he said that twin 1 is coping very well at the moment Mr beattie told us that the av weight on them is twim 1 3lb 9oz and twin 2 is 4lb 2oz  so i was a very happy mammy 2 b coming frm there got 2 go bk and c Mr Beattie in 2 wks . I just cant understand how the 2 hospitals giv such a big difference in whats going on wiv my boys nevermind im so glad 2 b ome and resting x x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sun dancer- glad to know both babies are doing good, wow they are on healthy weight scale, I am looking forward my scan tomorrow to find out how's LO doing and weight too! Dr Beattie is a reputable dr, I will defo trust his judgement. Try to relax ya, I guess soon you will be holding both babies, have you pack your hospital bag yet?


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Had my first scan today, we estimated that we were about 6 weeks 3 days. 

The scan revealed that we are expecting twins  

One twin measured 6 weeks 1 day and the other was 5 weeks 6 days. The nurse did say to air on the side of caution with the smaller one but we saw two heartbeats so we are so happy and feel so very lucky. 

We do have another scan in a weeks time because my ovaries are quite swollen and one is the same size as my uterus which isn't clever so have been advised to drink lots of water. It will be a good opportunity to see how they've grown in a week as well xxx


----------



## Juls78

awww twinnies!!!!! did you cry?? i did- then went into denial for a long time!! congratulations hunny!!

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Juls78 - Nearly cried but didn't definately had tears in my eyes though xxx So excited xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Alas. I am not destined to stay with you. Confirmed today I am miscarrying. 
I will continue to read as always. 
Looking forward to hearing all your baby stories xxx


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles I am so so sorry. I really hope you have the strenght to find a way forward and I have a feeling u will have


----------



## sammy75

Sprinkles, so very sorry no words can make this any easier for you, life can be so cruel, take care.


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles- i really don't know what to say      thinking of you at such an awful time. xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Sprinkles, so sorry   .  Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Sprinkles-     be kind to yourself ya!


----------



## Juls78

sprinkles- if you are reading- hope you are ok!? thinking of you xxx

hello everyone. hope you are all coping well. Been quiet on here, guess we are just pootling along. 

well i have bitten the bullet- nursery is practically done so baby clothes, sheets, blankets and a couple of towels are on the washing machine as i type- i know there seems to be plenty of time but we are away for a week and then back in work and i will probably just about manage to do that so really time is ticking.  Will take a photo of them when they are out on the line lol.

We have the crib but not put that together yet- will leave that for a few weeks. Travel system should be in next week so mostly done. I need to get a changing bag- not sure i want to fork out £100 for the one that matches the pram so any suggestions gratefully accepted, and nappies- not got those yet- thinking pampers though.

anyway just thought i'd give an update- looking forward to reading about you all!! 

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles thinking of u

Juls can't wait to see pics. I brought a cheap changing bag from babys r us. Tesco have a nice plain big black one atm for 30quid, I would go for that. I tend to use the boots own one now.

Pamper new baby are wot we used but if ever I did this again I would buy tescos own or aldi as they are just as good and you will be changing them so much anyway. We used around 10nappies per day to start as we changed after almost every feed and tyler was bf around 12 to 14 times a day, I honestly thought that was the norm to change like that lol

Afm I'm starting work friday and tyler is going to nursery a few days. I'm ready now and tyler needs to be around other kids. She is so bright and talking loads. You girls are gona have such fun


----------



## Sprinkles1170

I always read. Thanks girls x


----------



## sun dancer

Hello All 
sprinkles im so so very sorry wiv ur sad news thinking of u both take care hun x x 
em congrats on the twins hope ur taking things easy x
juls we havent got that long left really glad that u r nearly finished wiv ur shopping but there again u never stop lol i hav bought nappies when on offer in asda or tesco and as for the changing bag i hav bn a cheap skate and joined boots parent club and had the free bag when u buy nappies its just plain black but it saves spending loads on a bag i hav spent so so much already wiv having 2 buy 2 of everything not that i wod change it for the world x
Sammy congrats on ur bfp and welcome hope u keeping ok and looking forward 2 ur scan not long left now till u c ur 1/2 little ones heartbeats bet u r so so excited x x 
Hia Kara hope all is going well wiv tyler going 2 nursury and hope ur job goes well for u x x 
Hia Vixxx how r u and the littles ones doing x x 
Hia Marie how r things wiv u hope all is well x x 
Afm we r still plodding along im having monitoring done every other day and being scaned twice a wk my blood pressure is still up and down but we r getting there im bk up 2 cardiff on the 1st sep 2 c mr beattie and hopefully hav some answers then as 2 what is going 2 happen cause at the moment we dont even know where we r having the babies nobody will tell us anything x im feeling loads and loads of movement now which is so so lovely they make me laugh sumtimes but i love it x x 
hope everyone has a gd day dont think i hav missed anyone out if i hav sorry x x x


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone hope the mums to be are feeling ok and mums and babies are doing ok.

Afm I went earlier than planned for scan as I couldn't get cover for next weeks appt and I got to see 1 little heartbeat and baby measuring exatly right at 6wks and 2days so I'm so happy atm just hoping things go well as we all do.


----------



## sun dancer

Sammy congrats in it amazing 2 c the heartbeat just wait till ur nxt scan and c the difference


----------



## kara76

Sammy that's wonderful news. So magical seeing that little flicker


----------



## sammy75

thanks sundancer and kara, it definately was amazing to see,

hi to everyone else today and i hope your all doing ok.


----------



## raraskirt

Newport Bumps, Babies & Beyond!

A new group for parents from all walks of life. Our aim is to provide fun and friendly coffee morning, toddler play and information services for parents and parents to be. We look forward to warmly welcoming you to our friendly and approachable group. 

We regularly meet every Monday for toddler play and Thursday for coffee and a chat. We also hold events on a monthly basis such as picnic in the park for all the family, information sessions on topical issues throughout pregnancy and early years and plenty more supportive and fun activities for everyone to join in with!

Call or text Sara today on 07545022167 for more information - can't wait to hear from you!!

Check out the website for more info: www.newportBBB.webs.com


----------



## Mari0609

Good morning ladies, been really quiet her, hope everyone are ok.

Hi sundancer- how are you, hope both babies are dancing and kicking around, fun to watch isn't it, my family members all taking turn to ask LO to kick for them, guess this little one bit feed up with such a demand, he now only do it to his grandmother

Hi Juls- guess u are back to school with a juicy bump, hope the baby pram and car seat arrived, have u test drive them yet? When is your next scan? mine will be on 16th Sep, hopefully this time will see a sr consultant as previous scan was to see the fibroids but the sonographer cannot find them, she suggest to perform an internal scan which I am not so comfortable at this stage.

Hi kara- how's work? Hope cute little tyler enjoying her nursery, soon she will be sing a lots of song for you!

Hi sammy- congratulations to your wonderful news, take it easy ya.

Hi sprinkles- how are you, thinking of you.

Hi vixx, hi marieclare- how are you both? do keep us update your news ya

afm, not so good news as I have accidently pulled the right side of pubic muscle since last Friday, the pain got worse and went to see dr yesterday, she has advise to take paracetamol and will refer me to a physio but will take few weeks though  Apart from this, I am huge, my bump is growing massive and my boobs as well, finished the last parenting class on Wednesday, counting the day now!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Girls. 
Hope you are all ok. 
Mari. Not long now. Nor Juls. 
Kara how's Tyler?
Sundancer. How are the twins?
Have you been back to see Mr Beattie?
Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Sprinkles- great to hear from you, how are you? are u resting or planning for some other test? Just wanna to let you know don't give up hope ya as you so deserve good thing.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Mari. Thanks for thinking of me. Hoping to do FET in October. Then fresh ICSI if that fails. Starting DHEA today!
Eek!!
Also starting to look at adoption options x


----------



## Mari0609

Hi sprinkles- that's great news, Oct is only few weeks to go, I have everything crossed for you. sending you lots of     

Hi juls- I remembered your bday also in September, have you decided what to do yet? we are off to Port Talbot soon to visit dh's brother and his family, apparently our niece (12 years old) is cooking lunch for me as my bday is on next Tuesday!


----------



## sun dancer

Hia all just a quick one off me as im very tired my 2 boys were born on friday the 2nd sept harri was born at 13.56 3lb 6oz and jack was born 13.57 4lb 4oz they r both doing very very well didnt need any help wiv their breathing they r both being fed throw a feeding tube but getting stronger and stronger every day we hav cuddle time every morning and nite which is amazing and we also wash and change their nappies we r so so very proud and mega happy will post soon 2 let u all know how they r doing i hav come ome frm hos 2nite it was hard leaving them there but its the best place


----------



## Mari0609

hi Sundancer-       so happy to hear you good news, please give Harri & Jack a big hug from me, you all will soon be back home celebrating, take it easy now hun and do keep us post ya!


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yea! Sundancer! That's such fantastic news. You must be so thrilled!
xxx


----------



## kara76

Sundancer many many congratualtions . So glad your boys are doing well and beautiful names. Yay


----------



## Vixxx

Huge congratulations Sundancer - well done, I'm so happy for you.

Hi to everyone else - how you doing Mari?


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Vixx- I am huge like hippo (cute one though!), I am bit impatient now as I can't walk much apart from big bump, swollen feet and strain my ligament too, really hope LO will be out within 2 to 3 weeks time as I cannot imagine to have to wait for another 5 weeks!!! and its my birthday, so this is my wish!!!!

Anyway how are you with the babies?


----------



## sammy75

Sundancer, congrats on the birth of your sons,

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone ,

Feeling a bit more confident of the pregnancy so decided to come over to u , hope u don't mind. Had another scan today making 7+2 and the baby is doing great . Still got extremly large ovaries tho due to ohss so back for another scan next week to have a look again. Don't mind tho as I get to see the baby again  

Sammy- how are u sweetheart  U been feeling ok?? Did u have anymore spotting ?? U excited to have another scan . It must be next week for u is it ?? Xx

Sundancer- Congrats on the birthday of your twins  u must be so proud and over the moon they are doing so well xxx

Hello to everyone else . I'm sure I will get to know u all better very soon xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, glad scan went well and my scan is thursday so only 2 more days to go and as for the spotting it stopped on saturday so hoping it stays that way.


----------



## kara76

Helen and sammy good to see you girls have made it here. Chat openly about all your hopes. Fears, symptoms etc etc

Afm sorry I haven't been around a lot but I've been working and caring for an ill toddler. She has hand foot and mouth and has been quite poorly so haven't had time to post.

Can't wait to see this thread busu with all the newbies

Anyone seen their midwife yet?


----------



## sammy75

Kara, hope tyler gets well soon, and I seen my midwife last week and got my letter for 12 wk scan for 30th sep and I'm hoping I will worry less after this but prob won't lol.

Hi everyone else and hope all your bumps and babies are doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Sammy not too long to wait. I found I relaxed more and more as time went on. I made a promise to myself after my second mc that if ever I got pg again I would enjoy every second and this is what I tried to do but worry is always there. It will start going so quick
$
Sprinkles I am so pleased ur gona try again and I'm praying for you


----------



## Helen85

God Sammy u are on the ball, haven't even been to the doctors to sort anything yet !! Going to go Monday i think  does the midwife Come to u or do u go to them?? I'm completely clueless x


----------



## Juls78

hello all- especially the newbies- really good to see you here.

sorry no time for personals tonight as blinking shattered. This back in work malarkey is bonkers. I just want to curl up in bed at 8pm. Got my first parent craft lesson tomorrow lol- see how that goes.

mari - keep well, xxx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, my gp notified the midwife when I rang to say I had a positive result and needed cyclogest and she then rang me to arrange booking in visit.

Juls, thanx for the welcome.


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, just a quick update to say that i had my second scan today and everything ok and baby was even moving, they also noticed that there is another sack but unfortunatley looks collapsed and no sign of anything in there so there are pretty sure this is why i am bleeding on and off but hopefully it shouldn't cause a problem for baby that's growing nicely.

hope your all feeling ok today and wish you all happy healthy prenancies and hope mum's and babies are doing ok also.


----------



## kara76

Sammy great news your scan went well yay yay. So are you discharged now?
Its good they found a reason for the spotting and I'm sure it will stop soon


----------



## sammy75

kara, yes debs said no need to go back to them unless i want private scans in the future and she gave me a form to send to them with the outcome of the pregnancy fo their records but i said i would take baby to see them all when he/she arrives aswell.


----------



## Helen85

Congrats Sammy  bet you were relived that the spotting wasn't anything affecting the baby  xx


----------



## jk1

Sundancer - just wanted to say I'm really pleased for you!! yay yay yay!!! xxx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, yes it was a relief to know it isn't coming from baby but she did say there will prob be more but I read that your body should also absorb it.


----------



## Helen85

Well hopefully ur body will absorb it cause I know it must be a right worry having blood  bet your looking forward to ur 12week scan now so u get to see the baby again  just love having scans so I know everything is ok. Don't know how I'm going to cope when crgw have discharge me lol the wait between the 12week scan and the 20 week I think is going to be a complete nightmare . Think I might pay for a private scan in-between  don't think I'll be able to handle the waitin xx


----------



## sammy75

me too lol, it was my last scan with crgw today but i will probably be booking in some private ones with them.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Thought I would join this thread as I seem to know a few of you from the CRGW thread.

Sammy - Hello lovely! My last scan was Thursday but Debs said we could go back as well if felt the time betweem the NHS one's were too long. I think we will most likely take them up on that offer. We're also interested in getting a 4d scan with them as well.

Helen - Hiya hun! I hate the waiting between scans. On my last scan with CRGW I literally could have stayed their all day and watched my bubbas on the big screen! I have my NHS appointment on Monday so looking forward to that and meeting the widwife etc.

Sundancer - Congratulations on your boys hun. I remember chatting you many months ago before I even started treatment. I'm glad your boys are doing well. Keep us updated hun xxx

Hi to everyone else, looking forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, glad you got your booking in appt sorted, will you be having a scan aswell and where are you going to have the babies? I had my booking in appt with midwife and have my dating scan on 30th sep at the hospital when I will get booked in for the uhw to deliver.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sammy. How come you've had your booking appointment already? I thought they were usually between 9-12 weeks? They said on the phone that I would have a scan at mine on Monday. Planning to have the babies in the heath hospital xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, when I rang docs to get script for cyclogest he notified the midwife of pregnancy and she rang me to go and fill the booking in forms at the local birthing centre when I was 7 weeks and then I had appt in the post for 12 week scan but I will only be just over 11weeks on that date, debs gave me due date of 15th april so not much between us but you will prob go a few weeks earlier as its twins and the heath is where I'm going too even though I could go to the local birthing centre I am worried that they have no doctors there if something was to go wrong so think I would rather be in a hospital to be on the safe side, god I am not a very positive person am I lol.


----------



## Emnige

Ah I see, I just picked the forms up from my doctor and wAs told to bring them with me Monday and have a full bladder lol! I feel the same as you would rather be in hospital in case anything went wrong. My due date from debs is April 12th but as you say might be earlier. Have you bought any baby things yet? We've bought some baby grows and hats and have has a few freebies as well!!! xxx


----------



## sammy75

Not bought anything yet was going to wait a bit longer but have been looking though and no doubt when I start buying will prob end up with too much, my sis had her baby last year and by time she was 4 mths she already had a black bag full to give away and a few with tags still on lol so I will try and not go over board.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Not long back from my booking in appointment at the heath, they've advised i'm 10 weeks 1 day so EDD is April 8th although may be earlier as it's twins. We were given loads of information and books and leaflets! Had a scan, bloods taken, urine sample, blood pressure done. The midwife also gave me healthy start vitamins but she said they were iron tablets and to take them after my folic acid as i mentioned i was taking pregnacare but when I got home and looked at the bottle it doens't say Iron it says vitamin c, d and folic acid so now i'm thinking should I be taking them as well as pregnacare as pregnacare also contains vitamin c, d, and folic acide. I'm confused! Anyways we have out consulant appointment a week Thursday and then we have to call my doctor to see the midwife again when i'm around 16 weeks and then from 20 weeks onward I will be having 4 weekly scans as it's twins. They did say my left ovary was swollen so they'll keep an eye on that also. The midwife was lovely, really friendly but I can't believe you have to pay £3 for scan pictures! Anyhow sadly off to work now  

Hope everyone is having a good day, i've got lots of books and leaflets to read tonight! xxx


----------



## sammy75

em' glad appt went well and as for the vits they gave you i would just carry on the pregnancare and not take what they have given you as it sounds like you would just be doubling up.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sammy, everything ok? xxx


----------



## sammy75

everthing's ok atm, feel quite sick alot of the time and even food i fancy eating when put in front of me makes my stomach go but hopefully it will ease off soon, and need to go and get new bra's as mine have gone way too small lol, and i am going to breast feed and read that you shouldn't wear underwired as they can damage the milk ducts or something like that so i will prob go and get proper maternity bra's from mothercare. 

hope everyone else is doing ok with their pg, and mum's babies and toddlers doing ok.


----------



## Emnige

I hope the sickness eases soon for you hun. I've been quite lucky (touch wood) as the only nausea I had was from antibiotics I had to take for a water infection. My tastes in food have defiantly changed as well. Things I used to love eating make my stomach turn so I've been sticking to bland food, mainly mash potato, mmm! I never knew that about underwired bra's, I intend to breast feed as well so will also be buying some maternity bra's I think! Will you be going to antenatal classes and breastfeeding classes? My midwife gave me a number to call when i'm around 30 weeks to arrange these. I'm also quite interested in aquanatal. Sounds fun!


----------



## kara76

Wearing underwired bras isn't wise. Breast feeding on not. Ladies if u hope to breast feed then do for nursing bras as these can then be worn afterwards too for easier feeding in public


----------



## sammy75

Thanks for the info kara, will be going to town tomorow as the ones I am wearing now are making my boobs quite painful lol.

Em, I will prob get all the info on classes when I go to my hosp appt in a couple of weeks and I work days so hopefully they will be evening times.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - My midwife said at present they are Saturdays but she believes they'll be switching to two evenings a week xxx


----------



## Helen85

Em big congrats on your great midwife appointment 
Bet It was Lush to see your little ones again !!
Nice to hear you'll be having lots of monitoring cause it's twins 

Afm- had another scan today and can't believe how much changes in a week  little arms and legs starting grown and looking much more like a little baby  xx
While we were waiting to go in to see deb , there was a couple coming out the room and the women was crying her eyes out  god can't stop thinking about her she looked so devastated . Whatever has happen to them my heart really does go out to them . God this stuff is such a horrible business xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, glad scan went well and was that your last one with crgw? It is horrible to hear of people so upset due to bad news with ivf and when you finally get your dream fulfilled you do think about the ones still yet to succeed, I just hope they get their dream soon.


----------



## Helen85

No they are doing another in 2 weeks cause my ovaries are going down but they are still huge and I get a scan in between waiting for my nhs scan . When do u get ur next scan ?? Xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Yay for your scan. It's amazing seeing how quickly they grow. My two were wriggling all the over the place! xxx


----------



## sammy75

Helen my next scan is 2 wks fri which is my nhs one.


----------



## Emnige

Oh my next scan is ages away! Going to   waiting! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Lol em  are you going to pay and have a cheeky scan in-between with cgmw ?? I so am lol after my 12 week think I'm going to pay and have one abOut 16weeks I think  I've had so many scans now cause I have been ill I think I'm addicted I will admit xx


----------



## kara76

Helen so pleased your scan went well yay. Heart also goes out to the couple before you, I've been there

Girls sounds like your settling in to your new home here and that's fab


----------



## Emnige

Helen - We'll most likely have a scan at CRGW in between, it is addictive!!


----------



## Helen85

Thanks kara , it is such a amazing thing to see . So amazed by how much everything progresses in a week . Oh honestly my heart really does go out to that poor couple . I know how that could have  easily been me and dp and I am so thankful everyday for what we have been given xx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Helen, Hi Emnige- welcome to the thread and congratulations to your good news, enjoy every minutes ya

Hi sammy- how are you feeling? Ginger nut biscuit, ginger beer might help and also keep some plain biscuits by your bedside and eat few before you got up in the morning might help to ease the ms. 30 Sept is not too long away, I am sure everything will be ok especially when you see your little baby on the screen and you can be amaze how quickly they grow, amazing!

Hi Sprinkles- how are you hun?

Hi Juls- are u still working at the moment? Is not too long for us now, have u pack your hospital bag yet? I have packed and unpacked and repacked again     

Hi sundancer- how are you and babies, have they give you their first smile yet? Can’t wait to hear more from you.

Hi vixx, Hi marieclare - how are you both new mummy, I am sure you can’t get your eyes off with your cute little baby, do keep us update ya!

Hi kara- how’s work, hope you are settling ok as well as tyler, did she enjoy at nursery?


----------



## sammy75

hi mari, i'm fine thanks and i am keeping the dry biscuits by my bed and in the morning i'm finding eating a banana helps aswell, not much longer before you meet your little one you must be nervous and excited at the same time i know i will be but i got ages away yet.

hi em, helen, kara, sundancer, juls, vixxxx, and any other mums-to-be or mum,s i've missed, hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone  

Mari- hi thanks for the welcome , I'm sure I'll be getting to know u all so much better over the next few months  xx

Sammy- sorry to hear that u are having ms  touch wood I've been very lucky and I havent had any yet . To be honest I thought if anyone was going to suffer bad symptoms it was going to be emnige cause she is carrying twins but by the looks of it she had been pretty good as well . Just shows u everyone reacts so differently . APart from the sickness u feeling ok ??hope so  xx

Afm- spoke to my midwife today and I have got a appointment next Wednesday so at least that is 
Sorted . She sounded lovely on the phone so hope she is in real life . Just counting down the days till the next scan lol just love seeing him/her to know they are safe  xx


----------



## kara76

For all those new mummies to be who are nearer the end of pregnancy, big bumps rugs and enjoy it cause you will miss your bump

For those starting out enjoy it, it goes so quick


----------



## Juls78

sorry i have been such a rubbish poster recently- being back at work is rubbish!!!

Hope everyone is ok- enjoy the biccies by the bed- i found eating small bits regularly helped keep any nausia away.

Mari - meant to say happy birthday- must be coming up for you now!!

Well hospital bag still not packed- will do it on the weekend- got 36 week scan on friday to see if placenta has moved. Will know more then i suppose._ am getting so excited now- really want baby to come and meet us but yes Kara i really will miss my bump. I love it- love everything about it- attention, waddle, movement - well not the getting up for a pee 5 times a night or the heartburn but apart from that love it. I am scared i will get post bump depression- probably won't have time for that for a while though. _

_Yes i am still at work- thought i would find it easier after 6 weeks off for the summer but think i am finding it hard to get back into things- the head is beiong so lovely. I am teaching tomorrow and friday- actually just the fternoons as i have antenatal class tomorrow morning and hospital on friday morning. for the rrest of the time i can do admin work and general sorting work. I hope to complete next week then will see how i feel- planned to work till 38 weeks but will see how i feel- just try to take 1 day at a time. _

_I am not buying anything else!! i really have to promise myself that as i could just spend and spend. everything is here just not built yet!! i think i want to wait till the scan before building cribs etc!!_

_Anyhoo- will promise to catch up properly on the weekend!! Hope you all have a good week whatever you are up to!! _

_love to all xx_

_julsxx_


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- only few more days to go until your ml kick start, hope and   your placenta level improving so that you can have a normal delivery. I have hospital appointment on Friday too, hopefully this time I am able to see a proper consultant and hopefully will see LO on screen too. I am suffering one side pelvis bone pain, makes walking, upstairs/downstairs, getting up from bed very painful, especially with frequent trip to loo in the night not really fun, been to physio and will have another one on Monday, m worry how to cope with the pain when comes to delivery as my right leg not so flexi at the moment. Some day I just want LO to come out so that I can off load some weight and pain, yes so nice to feel every movement isn't it, especially the toes poking out .. yukkk but funny though!

Hi sammy- I had a very bad ms until 14weeks, I was hungry at 2:30am to be honest I can eat whole day ... until now heee heee, my mw keep telling me not to worry too much about weight, just enjoy and she is right, I have throw out the scale in the bathroom long time ago, just remember to enjoy every moment as so special and time will be flying before you know you are on your last trimester!

Hi Helen- wow scan next wednesday that's quick, you will see how quickly your baby changing shape, is amazing! We have kept all the pictures and everytime when we look back is just unbelievable from such a tiny dot to a proper baby shape. Enjoy ya !

Hi kara- yes, really huge bump, enjoying every minutes especially with those massive earthquake kicks, my Lo seems do not do gentle, always play rough and sometime makes you laugh out loud, rather good with the kicks count as I do 1 2 3  to 10 and hopefully able to practice some basic maths while in the womb.


----------



## Helen85

Hi Mari 

No I've got a appointment to see the midwife Wednesday , no scan then she will be booking me in for one then. Having a scan with crgw the Tuesday after tho cause I've had Ohss and my ovaries are still really really large had a scan every week since 6 weeks so it's been lovely seeing it every week , going to be so strange when crgw discharge me lol think I'll feel lost without all the scans  xx
Not long left for u now  u must be so excited to meet ur LO xx


----------



## Helen85

Emnige- quick question for u Hun if u are reading , I know u have had a water infection. I'm havingpain in my stomach when I'm passing water , do u think it could be a infection  ?? Don't know whether it's cause my Ovaries are still so enlarged they are cause me pain . Thanks for any advice hun.xx

Or if anyone else has got some idea any advice is welcome  xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen- Hiya hun, i'm always reading the thread! Waiting anxiously for Belle's news, I hope it's a BFP. I thought my water infection was my ovaries at first until the pain got worse. I would say go to the doctors as soon as you can (or out of hours which is what I did-took about 5 minutes to be seen) and take a urine sample with you to get checked out. The pain was in my lower abdomen and when I peed also. I'd say get checked out just in case. They're very common in early pregnancy and the doctor can give you antibiotics which as safe during pregnancy. How are things other wise hun?

Sammy - How are you? Hope your morning sickness is wearing off. I think i've been lucky and had none but apparantly my mum never had any either when she was carrying me and my twinnie!

AFM - Busy few weeks ahead for us. Our next appointment is a week today with the consultant. Then on October 10th we'll be going to the registry office to fill in legal papers for our marriage in January. Then October 18th going to my gp to see the midwife again and then later on the same day we've arranged to have a scan at crgw, then around 4 weeks later will have our 20 week anomoly scan with the NHS! I'm just trying to arrange our wedding reception - well it's not really a reception more a meal in a posh restaurant!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm good thanks em apart from the pain when I pee I'm fine , I'll go to the docs as soon as I can so bloody ackward with work at the moment cause my assistant is on holidays for the week . if it get wOrse I'll have to go before Tuesday that's my next day off. Don't even know if I have a out of hours doctor lol xx
God u do sound like u a really busy over the next few months . Your pregnancy will be flying by cause u won't have anytime to think about it . Hope ur wedding plans are coming along nicely xx


----------



## kara76

Helen if u call your surgery there should be an out of hours number. I think it would be wiser to get this checked, cud be nothing and just stetching pains


----------



## Helen85

Thanks kara I think ill ring the doctors first thing in the morning see what they say , thanks for the info ladies xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi Helen, did you ring the doctor? Really worried incase you have an uti hun xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Helen - How are you?
Belle - Hello, nice to see you on the thread

AFM - Counting down the days until we meet our consultant on Thursday. I managed to convince my fiancee last night that at some point before our bubba's are born we need to drive 3 and a half hours to Kiddicae in Peterborough to check out their twin pushchairs. Only reason is because most stores have a reasonable size collection of single buggies on their shop floors but only one or two double one's and I don't want to buy one online with out testing it first.

Mothercare had one which was £800 (eeek), mama's and papa's had a few but none suitable for newborn twins! Oh well! Also so excited because I bought tickets for the Little monster baby and toddler show in Cardiff City Hall this November! Can't wait lol!

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying their weekends? I'm in work at the moment but finishing at 12 so not too long to go! xxx


----------



## Emnige

Just got home from work and have received a letter from the hospital regarding my next scan, which will be November 21st so i'll be 20 weeks pregnant then. That letter came quick I was expecting to be waiting a good while for it!


----------



## Juls78

emnige- its exciting now eh!! you should look on the twin section here and see if there is any advice about twin pushchairs - i havn't heard about the baby show in cardiff- will look into that i think.
helen85- any news hun?
Mari- i think i saw you in the hospital on friday- i was the whale in the red top- if you are the one i am thinking about- you look amazing- you look so well. Hope everything was ok with you!! what did they say about your leg? i am very stiff getting out of bed but it eases once i am up and about.

Kara!!   

Well i feel a little flat today- went for a scan yesterday and they are so miserable there. Anyway babys head was down and in the way so they couldn't see the placenta- they said it appears to have moved. they made me go and drink loads to see if a fuller bladder would help but apparently it still wasn't full enough. so went to see the consultant- waited over an hour just to get bp and urine done- by the time i saw the mw there my bp was 160/100 and i had trace protein in my urine... mw said to prepare myself to be admitted for monitoring. Went straight in to see the consultant who told me to go for a walk and come back for another check- luckily it went down to 140/90 and then 140/85 - still high but no emergency...phew. so now need to see mw on monday to check again and then going to carmarthen hospital on weds for internal scan to see about placenta- they don't do internal in llanelli in case it triggers labour. So hopefully will have more answers on weds. i feel fine- have had a really easy pregnancy up to now- don't want that to change with a couple of weeks to go!!

hello to everyone else- hope you are ok!!


----------



## Helen85

Thanks jul and em for asking after me , 
Spoke to the out of hours gp this morning , got a appointment to go down after I finish work tonight at 9.30 
Felt alot better this afternoon tho lol . Still going to go tho as I bet if I dont i'll be bad tomorrow again.
Hope ur all well xx


----------



## kara76

Juls how many weeks are you now? A rise in bp can happen in the build up to labour. I had to go in for monitoring the friday before planned induction on the sunday.

Fingers crossed your scan goes well

Helen glad u have appointmnet


----------



## Juls78

Kara -i am 36 + 3- baby is still not engaged yet so not sure if it means labour is imminent. just need to take things a little easier, listen to my body and wait till monday to see what happens then. 

going out tomorrow for some fresh air- there is a doggy day in pembrey country park- should be fun as long as rain stays away. I think i need to get out. at least not in work on monday- still debating starting mat leave. but i will only be in tuesday, thursday pm and friday next week- should be able to manage that. And my work mates have organised a bye byes tea for me on friday. really want to go- they have all been so lovely and supportive!!


----------



## Helen85

Well been to the out of hours , I was right I do have uti. Had some antibiotics so should be cleared up in a few days 

Belle- so didn't see u little message on here for me yesterday , thanked juls and em and totally didn't see ur message before there's , thanks for the concern Hun, p.s bloody lovely to see u on here  hope ur feeling ok. The worry intill the 6 week scan is so awful much worse than the first 2ww i think so if u need someone to stress to I'm always available  xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi everyone, em your scan date isn't that far away and you will be half way through and god it seems to be going so quickly. 

Helen, glad you got your problem sorted and hopefully the anti b kick in quickly for you.

Juls and mari not long now don't they say you can go into labour anytime after 37wks, hope your both doing ok.

Well not really much going on with me the last 2 days I havnt really felt pg apart from in the morning my boobs hurt like hell from sleeping on them lol, well I am just wishing time away as I can't wait for my scan on the 30th just so I know everything is ok with little one.

Hi to kara and anyone elsd I havnt mentioned.


----------



## kara76

Sammy I never had any real signs of pregnancy

Helen glad ur on anti bs

Juls first babies don't always engaged. Tyler was engaged at 36 weeks yet popped back up and even in labour wasn't engaged and they had to push her down to delivery her via c section


----------



## Emnige

Helen - How are you hun?
Sammy - How are you? It feels like ages until next scan lol! Wish I could have another now! I must admit me and DP did buy a manual breast pump in tesco last night! It was on offer for £18, whereas rrp is about £24-£30 so we thought it was worth it, lol!

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying their weekend xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- u come to Royal Gwent Hospital too? I was admitted immediately for the precaution basis as my body itch and my right leg still in pain after 4 weeks, my leg has 3 diff patches colour tone,  doctor say best to check it out straigtaway, hence she requested to test my blood clot (thrombosis- something like this I guess) and blood test for liver infection, luckly all came back clear and I was discharged yesterday. Tomorrow I have a physio hopefully will help and wed I will be back to hospital for internal scan as I have 2 fibroids, 4 weeks ago, the radiologist cannot find the fibroid and suggest to have an internal scan but I did not hear anything from my consultant. Luckily this doctor find it strange as no one write to me nor telephone me to discuss further and i am 36weeks, at first she is hoping that the fibroid reduce size which can happen but she cannot be 100% sure, so she has requested an urgent scan for me and I will have to go back on Friday to see consultant and discuss the result. 

I am huge like a hippo Juls, I just want to off load now hopefully to ease off some pain on my right pelvis.

Hi to all ladies, sorry no personal as I am still very tired... can sleep for 48 hours!


----------



## Helen85

Mari- god u sound like your having a ruff time of it !! Even if it is for the best cause ever must be hard . 
Sending u hugs xx

Em- hi sweetheart  I'm good , u Started the antibiotics today so I'm hoping that my pain will go in the next few days . Just seems like one thing after the other . Still not right from the Ohss mind so think that is playing a part as well . God ur brave buying stuff , I'm to bloody scared to even look lol xx

Sammy- bet u can't wait for ur scan Hun  bet it's seemed extra long as your last one was at 8 weeks wasn't it ?? Anyway I'm sure it'll be here before u know it xx

Afm- I'm bloody huge already  !! God  knows what I'm going to be like by 9 months . Between the treatment and the Ohss I'm a stone heaver than I normally am !! Feel so bloody sluggish x 

Kara - thanks Hun  hope u and little Tyler are ok xx


----------



## kara76

Mari glad all your tests result were clear. U sound uncomfy. 

Ladies post some bumps pics, I need some bump envy lol

Helen the anti bs should kick in soon. Your probably bloated from the ohss and your ovaries being so very large. Also the uterus is growing at such a massive rate and come 12 weeks it will be moving out of the pelvis. I had loads of round ligament pain

Afm tyler is talking so much and her latest is shouting go away! Cheeky minx lol


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Helen- ohss will make you feel bloated, drink lots of water and eat lots of protein to help to recover quickly. I remembered I had 22 egg collected and felt bloated and huge and they will get better and you feel more yourself, take it easy hun.

Hi Em- yes, once you are registered with GP and look after by mw, the scan appointment seems getiing longer instead of every 2 weeks, some mw do not have scan facility (like mine) but using touch and feel which at first I wasn't sure but you got to trust them as they are really good! You will be seeing consultant at hospital and they will scan you and you can start collecting those cute baby pictures again! I did went for private scan as so eager to see LO, is worth it as the picture are clearer compare to NHS but you have to pay £££

Hi Sammy- lots of women do not feel pg until 2nd trimester ( I call them lucky category), some kick in like mad, so lets not too worry as will drive you insane, as long as you relax and look after yourself, eat healty will be good ya.

Hi kara- yes, very uncomfy at the moment, and worry about the internal scan too but at a positive side not too long either, hopefully everything ok.

I can imagine how proud you are with happy chatty Tyler, she must learn lots of new word from nursery and those cute nursery song, surprise you everytime isn't it?

Hi juls- what a lucky gang we are, I will be back to hospital for an internal scan too, fingersX cross   your placenta level is normal and we have a smooth delivery too. Hope your appointment with mw went well and blood pressure back to normal ya.


----------



## Juls78

mari- i am sittin here waiting for mw to turn up!!  Watching the wright stuff... again! 
we enjoyed a couple of hours out yesterday in the fresh air- hope that helped a bit... wait to see.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Mari - I was surprised by the fuzziness of the NHS scan pictures we had. For some reason I thought they would be better quality than the private ones but nope not at all! The private clinic one's are so clear. At my clinic when you have a scan there is a big 32" screen in front of you which you can watch your bubba's on so I definately missed this when I had my first nhs scan as i only got to see bubba's for about a minute but my fiancee was able to watch the scan on the monitor! I've booked a private scan on October 18th as I can't wait until November 21st!


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- did your mw have scan facility? I hope blood pressure back to normal and take it easy hun, we all need this very much indeed!

Hi em- yes, my neighbour doctor also complaint that the nhs picture is not good, but my friend stay in Penarth, she has a very clear picture, I guess is the location too. Anyway 32" LCD with HD ready will be amazing, I can't blame you to want to have more scan... I did that too eventhough until now, silly huh lol


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- how is your appointment with mw? I just came back from physio, I honestly can say I would love to give her a kiss as my pelvis pain has reduced tremendeously, she has the magic fingers!!!! FingersX pelvis disc will stay still so that I can have a painless day ...    until delivery.


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone  

Mari - so glad u have seemed to have some relief  from ur pain.
That woman really must have magic fingers   hope that it is long lastin and not short lived   xx

Jules- hope ur mw turned up and u have had a nice appointment  xx

Em - don't expect nothing less from nhs , think they are crap . The joys of private treatment  I am really going to miss that 32inch the scan comes on  think I'll defo have to book a scan after my last one next week just so I get to see my lovely LO on the big screen lol . And it'll be nice to see everyone there , I'm going to miss my scans with deb  xx

Sammy - how u feeling ?? How long u got to wait for ur scan now ?? Xx

Kara - god Tyler does sound like a funny little one  they are so lovely at her age . Bet she's got u laughing all day with new things she comes out with xx

Afm- last 13 hr shift before I get 2 days off  bloody shattered . Worked 78 hrs in a row have felt twice as hard as it normally does  just sooooo tired all the time .
Also took my vitamin in the morning instead of after my main meal today !!! Very bad Idea was sick 4 times  in work on my own so was trying serve customers and get to the toilet to be sick lol the must have thought I had lost it  xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen sounds like you have baby brain, lol! Hope the sickness has eased off a bit xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Helen- 13 hours shift? what is your job Helen, if possible I would advice you to slow down a bit as this not helping with your conditions, you and baby health come first ya!


----------



## Helen85

Mari - I manage a betting shop , completely under staffed at the mo so just got to get on with it at the moment. When we have new staff and they are trained I'm going to ask to go down to 3 days I think . I am taking my maternity as soon as I'm aloud and I'm keeping all my holidays that I have left which is almost 3 weeks and sticking them on the front of my ML . So hoping to finish the second week of January  if I've calculated it right lol . Xx

Em- I think u might be right Hun  I won't be doing it again I can tell u lol xxx


----------



## Juls78

hey ladies just a quickie to say bp was much lower and urine sample was clear yesterday. Phew. Going into work for a few hours tday to waste some time lol. Tomorrow we will know more hopefully. 

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- glad the bp back to normal, hope you feeling better though, if not you can ask the student to talk while you sit hun, take it easy. My scan booked at 11:45am at Royal Gwent, what's yours? FingersX all ok for us!


Hi Helen- bet you win a lots, hope there is a seat where you can sit instead of standing.... ehmmm what do I know about bookies as I only see on Corri

Hi Sammy, Hi Em- how you both pg ladies, weather colling down a bit which is nice, at least no more sweat at night and sleep easy too!


----------



## Emnige

Hi Mari - I'm good thanks. This weather is too cold for me! How are you?
Sammy & Helen - Hello, how are you both? When is your next scans now? Have you been discharged from CRGW or are you still there at the moment?
Juls - Glad your bp is better xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi Mari yes I get to sit quite alot so I'm lucky ,the shifts are still killing me tho . Roll on the second trimester when I'll hopefully have a bit more energy xx

Jules- glad to here it was all positive news from the midwife yesterday  u must be relived !! Xx

Em- no I'm still under crgw's care at the moment . Got another scan on Tuesday . I'll be 10+2 then . Only because of my ovaries tho . They were still ridiculously big when I went last week so deb still wants to keep a eye on me . And she said at least I wont have a long wait between there scan and the nhs  
How u feeling Hun  U looking pregnant yet . With two little ones in there I bet it won't be long till ur showing   Xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, I'm fine thanks and not with crgw now but got my nhs scan a week friday, so not long.

Hi helen, mari. Juls, kara and anyone I have missed.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - That's true you won't have too long to wait. My next NHS one is November 21st so I booked one in the middle with CRGW! I started showing at about 9 weeks, I think because it's twins i'm showing quicker. My clothes are a lil bit tight but think it's too soon to go out and buy maternity jeans!

Sammy - Not too long to go then, are you excited? xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- how's the scan went? Hope the placenta is back to normal position! My scan went ok I guess, only will know more tomorrow when I see the consultant.

Hi to em, sammy, helen- hope you all are doing great, oh yes, like Kara suggest to take a picture of your bump every trimester and compare which is really good fun!


----------



## Emnige

Mari0609- Hello how are you? I'll definately be taking a pic of my belly each trimester 
Sammy, Helen  - How are you both?

AFM - Not long back from our consultant meeting. I had my blood pressure taken again and another urine sample. The consulatant was lovely and explained to us about the circumstances in which we'd have a natural birth or a caesarean. She explained they'd look to induce me around 37 weeks (26/03/2012) if bubba's hadn't arrived by then and explained that as it's twins she would prescribe iron and aspirin. We were lucky enough to have another scan as their was a registra sitting in with the consultant who was being trained so we saw both bubba's wriggling around and waving! We've booked in for a private scan at 16 weeks on October 18th with CRMW and then we will have our anomoly scan at 20 weeks on November 21st and then we'll have a scan every 4 weeks   

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Juls78

hiyya everyone- thanks for asking after me mari!!
emnige- glad you got another chance to see the bubbas- so exciting- and i think it is never to early to buymaternaity clothes- the sooner you get comfortable the better!! Next do some lovely over the bump jersey trousers and i have lived in mine since 12 weeks- so comfy!!

well afm- had dildocam scan yesterday and yeehhaaaa placenta has moved up enough to go for natural birth. So all systems go!! they did say it could trigger labour and last night i did have some lower back pain but it seems to have setled now- so looks like its gonna pass. blood pressure seems to have dropped back again- on twice weekly checks now just to keep an eye on it- blood test seems ok too pheww!! had 3rd antenatal class today - loved it- last one next week lets hope i make it. And last week of work next week- hope i get to friday. Baby can come anytime then lol 

anyway hello to everyone else- Kara - did you say you have gone back to work?

julsxx


----------



## Emnige

Juls78 - Think I might pop into next onto the weekend, thanks hun! You're so close to meeting your baby, how exciting, how are you feeling? Good news about your placenta! Sounds like you're working right up until the birth, that's what I plan to do xxx


----------



## kara76

Juls I am so so chuffed the its all systems go for natural delivery. Its not long now girlie

Yeah I've got a little job for 16hrs housekeeping, keeps me very fit and its nice with hours that suit. We felt ready as tyler needed to be around other children . I'm working at bluestone wales


----------



## sammy75

Em, good you got to see babies again,

Juls, glad placenta has moved and you can have normal delivery,

Mari, hope your feeling ok and not much longer for you either,

Helen, hope your ovaries have shrunk when you go for next scan and your not suffering with too much pain,

Afm, just wishing this next week goes quickly as I am getting impatient for my next scan.

Hi kara, and anyone I have forgotten.


----------



## Juls78

emnige -not sure next shops stock maternaty clothes now- i got mine online- not many places do maternaity clothes in store anymore. Dorothy perkins do a good range too. 
yeah planning on working to 38+2 if i can. Works out end of the month but i am on light /reduced duties!!

julsxx


----------



## Juls78

ohhh Kara- i have heard lots about blustone- will be looking at coming up for some of the christmas activities that go on there!! I think you know when the time is right- good for tyler to mix with others her age too. i know not long to go- i can't believe i have got here!! it is so amazing- and partly your fault!!! you can take some of the responsibility as you got the 2nd nhs go for me!!!  i'll remind you when i am crying with lack of sleep too lol


----------



## kara76

Juls give me a shout wen your down this way as I would love to meet you. I'm so excited for you. Best advice I can give which includes labour advice, is listen to your instincts cause omg they really do kick in

Tyler is quite a handful and talking no end, telling me to go away and shouting no way, me there, where's that and alsorts. I still look at her with complete wonderment how we managed to make sure a little darling. I burst with pride every single day of my life and you all will feel that

This journey has taught we that though all the horrid heartache there can be joy each day, I will never forgot the feelings of infertility and to this day I am still infertile and choices are limited yet I wouldn't change a thing cause if I hadn't had all that heartache, I wouldn't have fought the goverful regardinfg nhs ivf and I do believe its made me a better mummy

Oh and tyler now calls me mummy to get my attention. I could cry everytime


----------



## Juls78

kara- thanks for that!! i am a bag of hormones and you write that!! i am now bawling like a baby myself!! good god- a slap is needed for me now!! Will def let you know nwhen i am in your area- will meet you when you meet ion carmarthen soon- i promise!!


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls-     placenta moved and u can have a natural birth, do take care of yourself especially with the bp ya, don't know how you still able to work, I just can't wait to park my   when my eyes are open, guess the internal scan not so good idea as my pelvis disc slip again and m back to usual pain.... will have to discuss to consultant this morning, hopefully they will remember during labour!

Hi sammy- next week only few days away, enjoy ya!

Hi em- so excited for you and you have all the appointment booked, well done you. Next in cardiff have a very small section of maternity wear, same goes to Matalan, shop online might be best or go to mamas & papas, I did pick up few £5 jeans, what a bargain!

Hi Helen- next tues is only few days away, how excited to see your baby again ... take it easy ya.

Hi kara- hope one day we can meet little tyler too.


----------



## kara76

How would everyone fancy a carmarthen meet up?


----------



## Juls78

yes i'm up for that Kara- working this week but after that would be great!!

Went out for tea with my work mates last night and ate a bit too much- came home with pains that came and went every 15 mins or so- panic started to set in- thinking oh der is this it?? but Noooooooooooo i just needed a poo!!!!      at least dh has now packed his bag   
julsxx


----------



## kara76

Could be braxton hicks plus needing a poo lol


----------



## sammy75

just popping in to see if everyone is doing ok,

em, helen how are you both doing?

juls, mari, any action happening with those babies yet?

hi kara, and any other mums or mums to be i've missed hoipe your all doing ok.

afm, only 2 days until 12 week scan and i am so hoping all is ok, it seems like i have been waiting ages  as the last scan was when i was 8 weeks, and then i will have 8 weeks to wait for anomaly scan so that is def going to seem like a lifetime lol. anyway i will keep checking in to see how you all are and will update on friday when i get home.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sammy,

I good thanks, how are you? Time seems to stand still between scans, can't wait for our next one! All the best for scan Friday x

Helen - Hope are you ok x

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Juls78

hiyya all- quiet couple od days here.
emnige - i remember the gap between 12 and 20 week scan was huuugggee as we had had regular scans till that point, and i had no symptoms at all. Also didn't really feel baby g till 21 weeks. try to enjoy every moment though!!
Sammy- good luck for the scan tomorrow!! Make sure you have a full bladder
Mari- hope you are feeling good now- not long to go... unless baby mari is already here and that is why you are quiet!!

Kara- enjoying the lovely weather?? 

well - last antenatal class today on breast feeding- really want to be able to do it!! will give it my best shot- i really enjoyed those sessions- felt like a normal person not an if person. People were so lovely there. Last 2 mornings have been a little tense - i have had some very strong pains- enough to take my breath away. yesterday it was on the right side of the bump- lasted 20 mins or so then passed and nothing else, until this morning- this time on the left- really low down and was so painful i was bent over, couldn't walk- i must have been worried cos i was on the phone to the mw - she said it could be baby g leaning on a nerve, if it carried on i should go to the ward. funnily enough it passed again after about 45 mins. been fine all day and baby is moving so decided to wait till tomorrow when i go to the hospital clinic to see the consultant- will see what he says toorrow. Scary when it happens. 

Oh yes and tomorrow is my last day at work before starting mat leave- can't believe i have made it here, i feel so lucky!! only in in the afternoon and i am so excited!! And then it begins......... so until tomorrow!!!


Keep well everyone!!

julsxx


----------



## sun dancer

Good Morning all hope u r all keeping well i hav had a quick read bk but so much 2 take in hav forgotten most if not all so just wishing everyone gd luck wiv upcoming scans x juls and marie hope u r both doing gd not long now   x
sorry havent posted for a while but was busy bk and fore the hos every day looking after our boys. They r home now well hav bn for just over a wk and doing really well health visitor called yesterday and weighed them Jack is now 5lb 3oz and Harri is 5lb 5oz im so so pleased that they r doing so well. I still look at tehm and think it just doesn't seem real.It's the best thing in the world waited so so long for them im so proud that they r here and growing beautiful every day they both make us laugh wiv their own little personality's and little things they do x x   
Any way thats enough frm me or i will b here all day writing bowt my boys lol.
Hope u all hav a great day x x x    
A big Hello 2 u all x x


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, glad to read that your all doing ok and babies too. well i had my scan today and everything is looking fine and baby was measuring 11+5days so relieved that all is growing as it should be, i was asked if i wanted the downs test done and said yes then the midwife asked if it was to come back high risk then would i have the amnio done and i said no so she advised not to bother having the test done in the first place, so i decided not to bother and hopefully baby will be ok.

good luck mari and juls and i hope those babies don't give you too much greif when they decide to make an appearance.

hi sundancer, kara,emnige, helen and anyone else i have forgotten.


----------



## Juls78

sammy - i didn't have the tests either- glad scan was great!!


----------



## kara76

Wow girls it all go here

Juls your so so close now, are you excited. Nrevous, scared? All?

Sammy glad all went well. We had the nt scan privately and we would of had an amnio even through luke didn't want the scan etc he support me, hardest thing ever deciding upon it

Hiya everyone


----------



## kara76

Hey ladies 

How is everyone?

So juls your next to be a mummy is that right

Due dates please ladies

New bfp when are you scans


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone, just popping in to see if there is any baby news yet but seems pretty quiet on here atm, kara my due date is 15th april and havn't had a date through for anomaly scan yet, it will be nice to get a list going of scans and edd.

hope all you pg ladies are feeling ok and mum's, babies and toddlers are ok.


----------



## Emnige

Kara - MY EDD is April 4th but have been advised will be induced at 37 weeks which is around March 19th xx
Sammy & Helen - How are you both doing? Been quite quiet on here lately xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi em,

I'm  Good thanks just been busy with work and trying to find a new house to rent . Have a midwife appointment Wednesday so might actually have my scan booked then. God I hate being under the nhs again 
 Really wish I had enough to pay for private care of my pregnancy aswell as my ivf . But there u go we haven't so will just have to put up with it !!! 
How are u feeling ?? xxx


----------



## sammy75

helen, havn't you had a date yet for 12 week scan with nhs? they are taking there time.good luck with midwife appt wednesday and i hope she gets them shifting for you.

em, god march doesn't really seem that far away does it, are you wishing time away, coz i am just want xmas to hurry up and be here so we can be in 2012 lol.

hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I'm house hunting also. My flat is a reasonable size for when the babies are born but as they get older I'll have to find something bigger as my flat is a 2 bed and with two babies and my fiancée's 3 kids staying over once a month I don't think there will be much room left! There doesn't seem to be anything out there at the moment though so am going to postpone looking now until next year, most likely after the babies are born. It seems like you have been waiting a while for your scan date. Are you looking forward to your appointment? I can't wait until my next scan so I can see both babies again. I agree with you, I keep saying to my fiancée that I wish we could afford private care throughout this pregnancy although to be honest I haven't had a bad experience with the NHS yet. I'm feeling good, no symptoms but my belly is growing, it seems to have popped out the past week or so. 

Sammy - I know it really doesn't seem like long, and there is so much to buy!

Are either of you going to be getting a 4D scan? I'm planning to have one around 24 weeks with CRGW, you get a DVD as well, I'm so excited!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all. 

Deffo get a 4d scan. I had one done and the dvd at a place in swansea and it was amazing to see my baby in the womb moving around. She even poked her tongue out. We didn't find our sex so they avoid those bits lol


----------



## sammy75

I want a 4d scan aswell and will book one at crgw but with a singleton I think they do it between 28 and 32 weeks.


----------



## Emnige

Kara - I'm definately getting one!


----------



## Helen85

Sammy- no I know it's a bit ridiculous  really . Went the other week and a woman that wasnt even my midwife just weighed me and gave me a loads of forms to fill in. Was glad she wasn't my midwife anyway cause she was a right miserable cow. Her attitude was well u have has a scan before so u know there's a baby in there so there's no rush !!! Could have punched her I was so mad when I left lol.
How u feeling ?

Em- yea I am excited just want to get it all sorted so I've got it booked . I wanted the test for Downs and I think there's only a certain window it can be done ( might be wrong mind) 
Defo going to have a 4d scan decided that even before I knew I was pregnant that whenever I had a baby I would have one lol, Are u going to find out what ur having ? Xx

Hello kara jules and Mari hope ur all well xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I'm definately going to find out what flavour they are! Are you? As we're expecting twins we cn't have the downs syndrome test but I don't think I'd have it een if we could xxx


----------



## kara76

The nt scan and bloods for downs, edward etc has to be down between 11 and 13+6 I believe. My area didn't offer it on the nt so we went to innermost secrets at the spire in cardiff. They offer 16weeks blood test only which isn't at good and for twins you can only have the scan


----------



## kara76

Em u can have the nt scan just not the bloods


----------



## Helen85

Kara- not even sure if mine offer it yet, I'll ask on Wednesday . I hope so , not desperate to have the test but I would like to just for piece of mind .

Em- yea we are going to find out the sex. I would have waited but dp just so wants to know so I've given in and said we'll find out. My mother said that she doesn't want to know so at least someone will have a surprise lol xxx


----------



## kara76

I personally believe that people should only have the test if they would be prepared to have an amnio. It was awful deciding on it as luke really didn't want the test so I had to admit a lot of feelings to myself and decided beforehand if high risk then we would of had an amnio.

Ladies did u know you can see gender at around 16 weeks. Google babybond


----------



## Helen85

I was talking to dp last night to ask what he thought , he is ok to do what I feel is best I think. I am prepared to have amnio if it comes back high risk . I wouldn't have the scan if I wasn't prepared for that cause I'd only worry the hole pregnancy xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies

Sorry to gatecrash but I just wanted to remind you about the meet up this Saturday - now at noon not 1pm! Sign up to let us know if you are hoping to come. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258414.msg4683984#msg4683984

Although it's under an IVF Wales thread everyone is welcome from all clinics in Wales or if you're thinking about cycling at one of them.
Look forward to seeing as many of you there as possible


----------



## Emnige

Good afternoon everyone!

Hope you are all having a good day?

I was just wondering after hearing an article on the news about the flu vaccine if any of you will be having this?

I've just called my doctors and they have booked me in for it next week. Apparently it is important that pregnant be offered this. I asked the midwife on here about this and this her response:
*
It just so happens that I had the training on this last week!!! It is definitely recommended for pregnant women, and the aim is to give it to all pregnant women if possible. It's not a live vaccine so it poses no risk to the baby. I think its varying from different pct's as to when its being made available, in our area it is this month and next month. Your midwife should know when it is coming to you.*

Just thought I'd let those of you who didn't know or were unsure about this in case you were interested xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls I hope u dont mind me butting in.  I had IVF EC on 12th September ET on 15th September and OTD 28th September and I got BFP.  I have panicked I had slight ache/sharpish pains in my side last nite.  Nothing major but enough to stress me out a bit I think it was wind tbh.  So i rang the clinic this morning and they offered for me to come in for a blood test (as I wasnt offered this before).  I am now 5weeks and 1 day so they did the test and hopefully ring tonight or tomorrow with the results.  Do u know what they should be for me at this stage?  I know it they have to double so I am having more on Thursday.  Also they scanned me (wasnt expecting that) and the nurse thought she could see something but she said obviously it is very early on and they couldnt be 100% and will know more with the bloods.  Girls I am so scared any advice would be so appriecated as I am going  !!! This means so much to us as I am sure u will all understand and be feeling or felt exactly the same.  I am such a stresshead honestly!!! xxxx      xxxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya hun and welcone to the board. Any news on your blood results. 
The levels vary so much from person to person. Mine were fairly low and at 14 days post ec so 4 weeks pregnant it was 53. 
A lot of people get pain during pregnancy as there is so much stetching going on. Hope u get results asap


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Kara thank u hun Im a bit scared to be here in case I jinx myself but fingers crossed.  My blood test isnt back yet so hopefully tomorrow morning and I have to go back on Thursday morning for another one.  Such a scary time.  This wait for the scan is a lot worse than the 2ww


----------



## kara76

I don't believe in jinxing yourself lol. U will get a lot of lovely support here.

The wait for the scan seems so long


----------



## Helen85

Welcome  Emma lily 

Big congrats on ur bfp !!! Hope ur not worrying to much about stuff . The wait for the first scan is such I stress I know  

Good luck for your blood results xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi emma lily and welcome, i understand what you mean about jinxing lol, today i was offered to buy a pram which is the exact one i wanted from mothercare which new costs 415 pound and i can buy it for 150 for everything and it is only 6 mths old so excellent condition and my words were i don't want to jinx myself but as the girls i work with said if something was to go wrong it probably would  regardless of old wives tales, not meaning it in horibble way mind, so i have decided to buy it. good luck with your bloods and i'm sure all is fine. congratulations.

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls Thank u for a lovely welcome.  Just had my first blood test back from yesterday it was 481 (I was 5weeks 1day then) got to look at it again tomorrow.  Is this looking bad?  Dont know what to think! I know its the second blood test that is important but I am panicking a bit! Has anyone else had a result similar to this at about the same stage as me.


----------



## kara76

Em mine would of been another that level I think. The second blood test really is the important one, if it doubled in 48 to 72 hrs then things are progessing normally. 
Its horrid when your worried so massive hugs


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls just had my bloods back and they gone from 481 to 1107 in less than 48 hours cos first test was 12.00noon and then second test 8.00am.  That's got to be good havent it?  Woohoo I tell u what that has finally put a smile on my face I was absolutely bricking it the last couple of days honestly I really thought it was all over.  I am one happy bunny now!!! Thank u girls for all ur reassurance and support it means a lot 

xxx


----------



## kara76

That is wonderful news. Sometimes blood tests can cause more worry than good


----------



## EmmaLily

Definately I agree with u!!!! That was the worse 48 hours of my life!!! I just    it all runs smoothly until the scan now!!! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats Emmalily 

It's such a stressful time isn't it . I'm 12 weeks on Sunday and only now I'm calming down a bit . Bet your numbers have given u a bit of reassurance tho u having ur first scan at 6 or 7 weeks ?? Xx


----------



## sammy75

emma, congratulations and i'm glad you have got reassurance from the bloods,

hi helen, emnige, juls, mari, kara, sundancer and anyone i may have missed, hope your all feeling ok and hope the little ones are fine.

well i had my appt for 20wk scan through and it's on nov 23rd so doesn't really seem that long away and i'm thinking to book 4d scan for when i am around 28 wks apart from that nothing much really going on atm.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - I called CRGW today and booked my 4d scan for December 17th, will be about 24 weeks. You can have a 4d scan onward from 22 weeks with twins. I can't wait. Have you seen videos of 4d scans? They're amazing 

Helen - Hiya hun, how are you? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi em,

I'm good thanks , just a bit tired and grumpy sometimes !! Work is killing me tho work 13 hr shifts and they are really taking it out of me I will admit . 
U getting big now ?? Xxx


----------



## kara76

Anyone heard from juls? Juls juls where are u

Mari you still with us

Ladies how are the bumps? Any pics


----------



## Juls78

i am still here!! nothing to blinking report yet!!!

head still not engaged, nevermind- will be here soon!!

Not heard from Mari for ages- baby mari must be here now.
helen- it wioll get better hun, after about 14 weeks you get another lease of life xxx
emnige- wow - wishing we had the 4d scan now
sammy- nov will soon be here! think it is only next month xx
emmalilly- congrats on the blood results- sounds really good to me!!

Kara- bless you for asking after me!! will try to post a photo of my 38 week bump pic- well will try to anyway. Hows tyler doing?? she sounds sooo gorgeous!! 
  
julsxxx 

nope can't seem to post a pic!! raahhhh


----------



## kara76

Juls blinking heck girlie not too long now. Any plans for any sweeps or anything

I am so so excited for u. Please please update up when things happen


----------



## Helen85

Hi juls,

Thanks love I know it will get better just wish it would hurry up  
Bet you just cant wait to meet your little one now  not long now I'm sure 
Bet your soooo excited 

Hello kara sammy em Emmalily and Mari hope ur all good.

Afm- we have found our dream house to rent it's just perfect for us and our new little family  just waiting to hear if we have got it !! Think I'll be devastated if we don't get it! Apart from that nothing to report still waiting for my letter for my scan hopefully it'll come next week as I'm 12 weeks this Sunday xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Getting quite big now, how's about you? We're looking for a place to move to as well but we just can't find anywhere, we're also renting so it's looking likely we will move after the babies are born now. How are you? x

Juls - Not long for you now them how are you feeling? Bet you can't wait to meet your baby 

Sammy - How are you hun? All well I hope x

Hi everyone else - Hope you're all ok, bump rubs to all xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi  em 
I'm good thanks Hun  to be honest don't really look pregnant just look like I've put on a good stone lol so just looking a bit fatter if I'm honest , bet your getting big now with two little ones growing in there  whens ur next scan ? Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Lol, I can't wait to get a proper big bump, I'm getting bump envy looking at women with huge bumps, is that weird lol?! Next NHS scan is November 21st but we've booked one with CRGW on October 18th as I'm also seeing the midwife that day so seeing as I have the day off thought I'd make the most of it! Any news on your scan yet?


----------



## Helen85

Em- lol no your not weird about having bump envy, I can't wait so I look pregnant really want a bump I'm just in that in-between bit where u just look like I've eaten all the pies 
No haven't heard nothing yet hopefully I will next week xx


----------



## kara76

Helen if u don't hear by early next week chase it up, I had to chase up my 12weeks scan

I get bump envy and miss my bump, thankfully I took loads of pictures but I have forgotton the feeling 

Tyler did 2 wees on potty at nursery today yay yay


----------



## Helen85

Thanks kara I will be ,

Yey welldone Tyler  xx


----------



## Emnige

Well done Tyler!

Helen - We'll both have proper bumps before we know it, time seems to be going so fast, I remember peeing on a stick like it was yesterday! xx


----------



## Helen85

Yea I know the feeling really is flying by, can't believe I only have 6 months left doesn't seem real . And u have got even less so I bet it really does feel like time is flying xxx


----------



## Juls78

heya!! 

thanks all for your kind wishes- yes i can't wait to meet baby g now- i am ready now!! As for bump envy- i am like a  beached whale now- everything has now become difficult- maybe natures way of telling me to slow down. i saw the mw yesterday and she said i had a great bump= big but lovely- and how was baby measuring? Baby is ,easuring a little bigger but not to the extreme. Think it is because i am short and i just look out of proportion!! - I have loveed every minute of this pregnancy and i refuse to moan about anything but......... i am ready now. I have taken lots of photos but i know i will miss the bump- i am so protective of it and just rub it all the time. The movements have become quite violent at times- tom the point of making me feel a bit sea sick. baby is not moving down, i am sure it just wants to come out of my bellybutton, it is pushing so hard. 

No plans for sweeps yet- just been told if waters break to head to hospital straight away just in case the cord is blocking the exit point and that could be causing baby g not to engage. I go back to see the consultant a week today- will be 40+2 if i havn't gone then- and i suppose that is when they will discuss next steps.

Kara- whoohhooo to tyler- what a clever girl she is!! 
emnige- just take lots of photos of the bump developing- it is so lovely to look back on.

Helen- yes as kara said hase them up about the 12 week scan- i had to do that too. I ended up having a reassurance one at 12 weeks and then the normal one a week later. Good luck with the house! xx
Mari- you must be sooooo busy but we want to hear your news!!

right going for a bath- well try to!! Kara- any advice on defuzzing for dday??    

julsxx


----------



## Helen85

Does anyone know if bongela is ok to use when pregnant ? X


----------



## Mari0609

Hi ladies, sorry a short message from me, our baby boy George born on 29th Sep weight 7lb 9oz, we have been hospital for 9 days and back home last night, at first they gave me blood transfusion and then baby George was found jaundice on day 3, we were well looked after by a group of really nice midwife.  Promised will catch up soon.


----------



## kara76

Mari congratulation on the birth of george. Yay yay your a mummy. Do tell us everything when u get 5mins


----------



## sun dancer

Awww Mari a massive congrats on the birth of baby George its the best feeling in the world being a mummy cant wait 2 hear off u again x x
Juls u nxt not long now x 
a big hello 2 everyone else hope ur all keeping well and ur bumps r growing lovely x 
we r all doing great the boys r coming on really well both putting on weight lovely Harri is now 5lb 10oz and Jack is 5lb 14oz but boy am i tired lol they r really gd feeding every 4hrs but the nite feeds r a killer lol (i loved my sleep b4 the boys came along) so not used 2 having broken sleep but wouldn't hav it any other way  x


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations Mari xxx


----------



## sammy75

Mari, congratulations on the birth of your little boy,

Helen, I was told not to use bonjela and just take paracetomol.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi girls. 
Mari, just popping on to say a hVe CONGRATS!!!!!
xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, just popping my head round the door cause I'm still only a couple of weeks after my BFP so don't want to tempt fate.  I'm sick as a dog so really struggling with getting through each day at work, but I know it's not forever! 

Hi Kara, sammy, Helen and Emnige.  Hope I get a chance to get to know the rest of you soon.  

And congratulations Mari!


----------



## Emnige

Bellebaby - Hiya hun, nice to see you on this thread. Congratulations,twins! Yay, tis nice to have another twin mummy on the thread! Sorry to hear you are sufferingfrom morning sickness, i've been quite lucky and not had any, apparantly my mum didn't have any either when she was carrying me and my twin sister, I think it runs in the family. I've read it should wear off by 12/13 weeks. I've also read that nibbling ginger biscuits can help with morning sickness. When is your next scan? xxx

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Huge congratulations Mari!

Welcome Bellebaby.

Hiya Sprinkles!


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

How are we all? Good, I hope.

I was just after a bit of advice really. I'm sure I remember my midwife telling me to call about antenatal classes when I am 20 weeks pregnant (I'm carrying twins) but I have just read online about classes being booked and people having to pay for private classes. I was wondering if anyone from the Cardiff area has experienced this? 

Also just wondering what classes are on offer? My midwife mentioned breastfeeding and aquanatal are there any others (breathing techniques etc)?

Thank you xxx


----------



## kara76

My internet been down

Em I had a massive 1 antenatal session which cover labour (natural) and pain relief. Different areas do different stuff, my sil got 4 sessions. U can pay for private classes but see what is on offer for you first, you midwife will be able to tell you.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Kara x


----------



## Juls78

hiyya all- welcome back Kara- i hate it when the internet plays up!
Em- i live in carmarthenshire and we had 4 antenatal sessions- over 4 weeks- 1. labour, 2. interventions, 3 breast feeding, 4. First days at home.

I found them really helpful but i think i have forgotten everything already! i think everyone should have the same provision but it is sporadic around the country. Ask the midwife- we didn't have to book just turned up from around 32 weeks.

Well today is dday!! I had an appointment with the neurologist this morning in the hospital, i was joking how funny it would be to go into labour when there for that appointment. My body is playing tricks on me as for an hour i was in serious pan- all on the left side really low- so up to the ward i went- put on the monitor and then nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! raaahhhhh!! baby with strong heartbeat- still not engaged or any sign of labour. I feel like a right muppet but honestly i was in a lot of pain- didn't feel like contractions thugh- more like a stitch- so we think baby was on a nerve. So still waiting...... i reckon baby will start at 4am on sat morning- just in time for me to miss the walesvfrance game lol 

The good thing is dh no knows where the ward is and best place for parking etc, he also knows to do what i say....     i told him to sit- he said he was ok- i growled sit don't hover! he sat!! 

right i need to find something to do!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls happy due date, now the madness starts. First babies often don't engaged til labour or engage and then bob back up. Fingers crossed u will go on your own. Any plans for a sweep. I had my first one at 40 plus 1 I think, most have it 40plus 5 I believe but my con wanted me in at 39 weeks yet I refused lol 

Good luck girl, you really are days away from being a mummy


----------



## Juls78

Kara- apparently they won't do a sweep if head is not engaged so not sure what the plan will be. Seeing consultant tomorrow- i think they will take me on for a csec on monday or tuesday.

Just waiting.... again- dh is starting to do my head in now though- 

Thanks for the lovely messages though- it really means a lot xx

julsxx


----------



## LittleMissM

hi ladies,

do you mind me joining in? i live in wales - near merthyr to be exact - and have an 11 week old son. he is my angel and my total miracle!

Emnige - Where are you due to give birth? is it the heath? if so they do a 1 day - all day - lesson and cover the stages of labor, pain relief, breathing, and even get a real baby in so you can see how to bath them etc. you do have to call and book in but i had to wait til  32 weeks, you must be sooner as twins. you can also arrange a tour of the faciities there too.

juls - no they wont sweep until lo is at least 4/5ths engaged and usually wait till 6 days after. they may induce you though as that can encourage lo to engage, i was only 4/5ths at inducement which is head bobbing in and out.

look forward to getting to know you all xx
Sue


----------



## Emnige

Sue33 - Welcome to the thread   I am due to give birth in the heath. Thanks for the info about the antenatal classes. Just read your signature, congrats on your natural BFP, that must have been a shock after 3 rounds of treatment? Congratulations on your baby boy, he sure is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, Sammy - How are you both?

Hi everyone else, hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## sammy75

hi sue33, i remember we were both on the egg share thread together and i remember you were waiting to start and got a natural bfp and congrats on your little boy he is lovely,

emnige, i'm doing fine atm, can't wait for baby to start moving as i don't really feel preggers if that makes sense it's like all the sicness feeling has stopped and i just feel normal now but i'm not complaining lol.

helen, hope your doing ok and have you sorted appt for scan yet?

juls, not long now atleast you know baby will def be here in the next week so good luck.

hi to belle, mari, sundancer, kara and all you other mum's-to-be, and mum's.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - Glad you're ok. I know what you mean, I've had no symptoms. Like you I can't wait to feel my babies moving. How's your bump, growing nicely? xx


----------



## sammy75

got a little bump coming but i look more like i am just gaining weight than a baby bump, i done a gender predication test and going by the way you put on weight, the foods you eat or crave it has predicted a girl for me, so it will be interesting to see if all the old wifes tales are actually sort of true.


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - I found the Heath to be fab, and will defo go to them again if I ever get lucky enough to have a sibling for Jack. I ended up as consultant led and to be honest it was fab. In the labor ward we had one mw throughout and that was so much better than multiple. Your having twins arent you? So you will be consultant led too.
Jack was such a suprise after everything we went through but defo put it down to the tx, without it I doubt he would be here!

Sammy - I do remember you, so happy that it all worked out well for you too.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy -Where did find the test, I wanna go lol! We did the old wives tale of hanging a gold ring over the belly, according to that we are having a boy and a girl! Have you had any cravings? I seem to have a fondness for cheese and pickled onion vinegar!! 

Sue - Yup I'm having twins, we met our consultant and midwife not long ago. They were both fab. I can't really fault the heath so far they have been great xxx


----------



## sammy75

Em, I went on gender prediction test online, and my mother in law also done the wedding ring test and it said a girl, craving mostly fruit and sweets, esp liquorice but have read that I shouldn't eat too much of it.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - I shall be googling that now! lol! xxx


----------



## kara76

Welcome sue, have we crossed paths before?

My dad did the needle test, much like the ring test and it was right. I knew all along I was carrying a girl, dunno how or why I thought that way as I always pictured myself with a boy lol

Afm I'm really poorly, got a flu type thing, cheek infection and eye cyst, yep I'm falling apart


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - Yep hun, I was the girl with drugs from IVF Wales when I got my BFP, and still have them   cant find a good home for them. Nice to see you again after all this time - where has the time gone  

Emnige - Lots of scans your way then, was so jealous of my frined who had twins at the same time as me as she had scans every month! Me I had 4 in total    

Sammy - I craved fruit and sweet things and had a boy, but was convinced it was a girl. At 20 week scan when they said boy I booked a private gender scan as I was still positive it was a girl, took me a week to get my head around it


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Yup lots of scans, every 4 weeks from 20 weeks onward. My friend is currently 20 weeks pregnant with one baby and & I was quite shocked when she told me she wasn't haven't more scans. I know I would probably end up paying for a few private ones as I love watching them on the screen! Although I think women should be offered more scans, just my opinion though lol! xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I totally agree with you. 2 scans are just not enough in 9 months. We had our 2 on NHS then a private gender scan with 4d, and then another NHS scan after I didnt feel movement. Ridiculous!!!!


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- not long now till you hold your baby or you already have, anyway sending you many congratulations and have a smooth delivery.

Hi Kara- hope you feeling better today.


Hi Sprinkles- glad to hear from you, how are you and what stage are you now? M sending you loads of     

Hi Vixx- how are you with your twins, do keep us update ya.

Hi Sammy, Hi Eminge.... how are you both doing, not too long now, did you take bump picture yet as this will grow quickly ya

Hi Sue- welcome to the thread

Afm, very tired but very happy too, we have been home for a week now can't believe it and every night I still check whether he is breathing ... I know is silly but just can't help it. He cry when he is hungry and he cry when dirty nappy need changing, but he certainly has a soft spots for his grandma, he smile at her whenever she come around and grandma always say he got loads of wind inside and so he does, I thought he smile at such young age ... silly me again!


----------



## Emnige

Sue - I've booked a 4D scan and can't wait! Was was it like? I'm also paying for a private scan next Tuesday as my next one isn't until 20 weeks. I know it's not that long away now but it seems like forever!!!

Mari - I'm good thanks, so far have two bump pics! One at 8 weeks and one at 12 weeks, am planning another around 16 weeks! I love comparing the two pictures, it's amazing how much growth there is in a month. I seem to have woken up this morning with a bigger belly than yesterday and I'm loving my bump, lol! I know I will be the same as you when my babies are born, I'll be constantly checking to make sure they're breathing! It sounds like you are really enjoying being a mummy xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - the 4d was fab totally amazing, and you honestly do see them like they are little babies. Jack went camera shy and put his hands in front of his face, but she poked my tummy and it was amazing to see the pock and then him mive in screen and feel it - weird but so great!

Mari - I was the same and checked Jack was breathing, even now if he is still in his crib i put my hand on him to check so it doesnt ease. I think because they are so precious to us we are more protective and worry more.


----------



## Emnige

Sue -I can't wait to have the 4d scan! xxx


----------



## kara76

Ladies I still lay my hand on tyler every night before I go to bed. 

We have a pic of tyler poking in tongue out which in the uterus, we could also tell her had her daddys fett from the 4d as he second toe is a tiny bit bigger than her big toe


----------



## sammy75

just a quick post to wish juls the best of luck if your still waiting for little to show up, or if he/she is here hope you are both doing ok.

hi em, helen, kara, mari, sundancer, and everyone else.

was wondering if crgw can tell you the sex of baby at 16 weeks as they don't say on their website if they do sexing scans. just really want to know and don't think i can wait until 20 week scan lol.


----------



## kara76

Sammy I'm sure if u ask they would take a little look. I do know babybond do gender scans that early. Do you have any feelings either way?


----------



## sammy75

Well I was kinda thinking I was having a girl but my mam in law done the ring on a string test twice now and it says boy and she has been right for other people, I don't mind either way but she wants it to be a boy so I want to know purely to see if my instinct right or she is.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sammy,

CRGW do sexing scans from 18 weeks onward, it's £75. Here is the link to their costs:

http://www.crgw.co.uk/userfiles/file/price%20list%20oct%202011.pdf

/links


----------



## LittleMissM

I had a sexing scan at babybond but was 19 weeks. they do them earlier and it was about £75 too. They also give you a peek at a 4d scan.


----------



## sammy75

thanks em and sue, i had a look on baby bond and they do them from 16 weeks and they charge £79 so i don't know what to do, maybe i will decide in a couple of weeks and if i can just hold out until my 20 week scan, but i probably will be on the phone booking appt when i hit 16 weeks.


----------



## Emnige

Lol, Sammy, I can't wait to find out what I'm having. Me & DP went to town yesterday & we've decided on the pushchair we are going to be getting as well as the cot beds we want! So organised, lol! I bought my first pair of maternity jeans yesterday as well!


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy  - The great thing I found with baby bond was that I booked it on line, so I chose my appointment to suit me. If I had known about how cheap the scan was I would have done it at 16 weeks as I was so impatient   You could always keep the news to yourself till the 2o week one  

Emnige - I started getting ready for Jacks arrival at 12 weeks. We went to a few NCT sales - there are some in Cardiff and just outside we wemt to - I also used netmums web site as they have a nearly new section, and for clothes I went to charity shops and bootsales. Honrstly they grow so quick out of clothes if you buy everything brand new they wont be in it that long and you will spend a fortune. We bought our cot bed, pram and moses basket and some clothes new, the rest elsewhere. In total we did eveything for LO for a total of £900. Its worth searching around now.
Oh and with every supermarket shop you do buy a pack of nappies, we havent bought one pack since a month before Jack and wont for at least another 3 months


----------



## Emnige

SUe - Hiya hun, how are you? Luckily my dad has said he'd buy us the pushchair and Dp's mum has agreed to buy the cotbeds so that's saving us around £650! Me & DP started buying baby clothes around 8-10 weeks. We have been quite naughty and bought loads, probably too much but with 2 babies I'd rather have too much than too little! I think we need to stop ourselves from buying anymore clothes though as DP's wardrobe has been overtaken! We've got a few packs of nappies already, most were freebies from coupons from baby clubs and my dad & sister have bought us some as well but I think we will start buying as you say everytime we do a food shop. I've got a few packs of size 1 and size 2 so I was going to keep buying a mix of size 1 & 2 xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

i bought about 10-12 packs of 49 size 1-2, and now have about 15 boxes size 3's. Asdas were doing an offer of 2 for £18 so we got 2 at a time. We also bought wet wipes and i filled 2 drawers in the changing table with them  
As you need 2 of everything nearly new and second hand rocking chairs etc would be ideal for you. Mind you I have a spare mothercare one you can have if you want it?


----------



## Emnige

I hadn't thought of wet wipes! I've got a few packs that were freebies. Will start stocking up on those also I think! I was thinking about getting a changing table, how did you find yours? Did you use it much? I love rocking chairs, what's the one like that you have? Are you sure? 

Sammy - How are you hun? xx

Helen - Hope you're ok. You've been quite quiet lately xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sorry for the me post but so excited!

Had my midwife appointment this morning. The midwife took my blood pressure, asked how I was feeling, told me that my results (HIV/HEPATITIS ETC) were all ok and that my Iron level was 11.9 which was good. She said next time she will see me will be 25 weeks and that we'll listen in the babies heartbeats  

We also went to CRGW for a private scan & the nurse, Debs also did it in 4d   she said she thinks one baby is girl as she had a good view of between the one's legs and it didn't look like anything was there! This baby had hiccups and was knocking on the other babies sac and had hiccups. We filmed the scan so have a video of baby hiccuping! The other baby had his/her back to us and was sat cross legged so we couldn't really see what flavour that one was but DP thinks it's two girls. Debs said boy & girl. When Debs said she thought one was a girl, my eyes teared up! Both babies had strong heartbeats & were wriggling around alot!

The babies were in reverse positions of each other, so the one baby had his/her bum in the other one's face! We saw their fingers, hands, feet & little faces!!! Haven't stopped smiling! I can't wait for our next scan!!!!


----------



## LittleMissM

The 4d scans are amazing no wonder you were on cloud 9  

I got a Mammas and Pappas changing table from a mum on netmums she used it fir her 2 children. It has 3 drawers which i use 2 for wet wipes, 1 for socks, bibs etc and a door with a shelf that i store some of the nappies. I am still using it now and jack is 3 months old and for the bargain price of £30 its amazing.
I also got a feeding chair with stool, in mc it cost £160 I got it off ebay for £50. I still use it to feed in at night 

You will need a bouncing chair with twins my friend with twins said it was the only way to cope. Its just a basic bouncing chair in white with multi coloured dots all over but your welcome to it hun x

When it comes to major poops you will need wet wipes. Some say they will use the washable kind but I dont have time for them, its hard enough as it is. Plus in the beginning the meconium is like tar and you would never save a reusable cloth with it


----------



## LittleMissM

oh i used cotton wool and warm water in the beginning but it got a faf and wet wipes are so convenient and easy.


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sue, i'll PM about the chair. The scan was amazing! I could've stayed all evening and watched them on the screen! xx


----------



## sammy75

Em, scan sounds amazing and I didn't think they told u sex of baby at their 16 wk one, I wonder if I should just book mine with them as I was going to book with baby bond.


Hi everyone else today.


----------



## kara76

Sue I loved my nursing chair and still use it today. Are you bottle or breat feeding?

Em scan sounds wonderful, I've seen a gender scan pic on my friends twins, one boy and one girl, the boy was obvious and the girl had nothing but you could see 3 lines which is bone. So pink pink pink and maybe a blue one too

I got given a good tip about the first poo, put vaseline on babies bum so the poo doesn't stick. Omg vaseline was my friend with poos and cradle cap too. I used cotton wool and water for around 5months I think. Now I use the cheapest non prefrumed tescos wipes. Nappy wise you will change way way more than u need in the early days and tesco own brand are pretty fab as are aldi miamama nappies. 
Clothes, whatever happens u will get way too many, I still do it now. I buy from ebay, car boots etc and can't resist a cute bargain. 
We chose to get a crib not a moses basket which lasted for 6months and was brill. My best buy has to be the nursing chair as I would take tyler into the nursery after the early days to feed her so not to wake luke.

Juls juls are you a mummy yet

Mari hope all is well with you

Sammy any progress on booking a scan


----------



## sammy75

Kara, I'm going to book one friday for hopefully 31st oct or around then as I will be 16 weeks then.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy I would definately book a scan with CRGW debs wasn't 100% sure but pretty sure one was a girl the other baby has their back to us and was cross legged so we couldn't see to tell! Just waiting until 20 weeks now to find out xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone sorry that I haven't posted much lately, been preparing to move house and working loads I just haven't had the time .
Oh em how lovely that deb could tell already what one of ur little ones is going to be , so excited to know what my little one is . 
Well finally got my scan today ! Can't wait to see him/her again 
Well Mari congrats on the birth of ur baby  bit late I know lol.

Jules - u had ur little one yet ?? Cant be long  by your excited.

Sammy - hope u are well, think I might book a scan at 16 weeks at Crmw  and see if they can tell what we are having lol . I'm really impatient too 

Kara - hope u and Tyler are well xx

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - We are bottle feeding. When Jack was born he caught an infection after my waters broke, we both did actually, as he wasnt born till 53 hours after my waters broke. They didnt pick it up straight away in him and he ended up in SCBU and on a feeding tube due to issues. As he had formula in SCBU he got used to formula and breast didnt fill him, after a week in SCBU I fed him breast for an hour and tehn he wanted a bottle  
I really wanted to BF though but as long as he was ok that was all that mattered.
I also use the chair to feed Jack out of our room so not to wake dh, its fab, so relaxing I nearly fell asleep in it myself in the early days.
How is Tyler?

Sammy - Congrats on booking the scan, bet you cant wait!

Emnige - I still look at Jack's scans now, started a memory book and they are the first pages  

Helen - Congrats on the scan, hope the scan goes well x


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Glad you are well, was starting to worry a bit as you hadn't posted for a while. How exciting you have your scan today. Let us know how it goes, I bet you can't wait to see your baby again. I wish I had one of those machines at home, i'd be watching my babies all the time, the tv would be made redundant!!!

Sue - I'm going to buy a baby record book for each baby, have seen a lovely one here:

http://www.ohsocherished.co.uk/product/3452/84/genuine_leather_my_beautiful_baby_record_book/6bcbd6b738a4c61c13acf408fa13ceba

Bit expensive but it's the nicest I've seen!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## kara76

Helen lovely to hear from you and glad you have a date for your scan

We are doing a record book, just a cheap one and I'm doing a photo album which starts with a pic of tyler as an embryo


----------



## Emnige

Kara - Are you making your own record book? Sounds like fun x


----------



## kara76

Yeah, its fun but takes time and I've gone up to a year atm. I also have a memory box with all scan pics, wrist bands from hospital, my c section stitch lol, dvd from the tv, paper cutting and at 12 weeks I got tyler finger print in silver and order a pendant from her so that's in there too.


----------



## Emnige

That sounds lovely Kara x


----------



## LittleMissM

where did you get the finger printing done?


----------



## kara76

Sue you on **? My friend sent me a kit and its all done by post. Its easy to do and you get the best prints after 6 months. I'm sure you could also find somewhere local if you want them to take the prints. I also brought some inkless paper print kits on ebay and did tyler feet at 12 weeks, hands you can't do until they unclench them


----------



## LittleMissM

I am on ** hun, that sounds fab what would i look for exactly?


----------



## kara76

http://www.mypreciousprints.co.uk/
/links

This is her website, mention my name as she is a good friend of mine and fellow ivfer. Tyler print and my bracelet on the the homepage, my wrist too lol

Sue add me on ** if you want. There's only one of me lol


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, how are you? A late post but I've been mad busy at work.

Em that's amazing about your scan! I always thought I wouldn't like to find out the sex but now it's twins we want to be a bit more prepared.  Shame you couldn't see the other one...but to know your'e defo having 1 girl that's lush!  Think I'll be stalking you just a lil bit as you're 6 wks ahead of me with double trouble.  1st Q: What pram did you get??

I got my booking in pack through the post today - so exciting! Did you guys go for all the tests they offer? I've heard that I won't be able to have some of them with twins.  The 12 wk scan will be 17th Nov but I've got one at CRGW on Monday in the meantime.  Starting to get a little nervous now incase they aren't growing (although my jeans would beg to differ as they haven't been able to close for weeks now!) xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Belle,

The scan was amazing! The midwife didn't fully commit to saying the one was a girl but I think she was quite sure the one was! I always wanted to know the sex so as you say we can prepare! We're going for the Baby Jogger City Mini Double. I really wanted a pram that meant both babies could face me but most are so expensive. You can buy carry cots for the Baby Jogger so the babies can face but they're £119 each so quite expensive & I'm not sure how much use we'd get out of them, but the pram was fab, we tried it out in John Lewis. Most of the women on the twins pushchair thread have recommend this pram.

It is such an exciting time! At my booking in appointment I had to give a urine sample, was weighed, had my blood pressure taken, had a scan, met the midwife and had bloods taken. It sounds like alot but we weren't waiting too long. You can't have the downs syndrome test with twins but I wouldn't have had it anyway to be honest. I had to book a private scan at CRGW as November 21st is too long away until our 20 week scan, I wanted to see them again! I was nervous as well hun, it's normal. I think before I got my BFP I though after the first 3 months I'll feel more at ease but I still get nervous as you say just hoping they are ok etc. I finally caved in last weekend and bought my 1st pair of maternity jeans! They're so comfortable mind I keep saying to DP I'll be wearing them after the babies are born!! xx


----------



## kara76

Morning ladies

No news from juls then

Belle you can have an nt scan to check for downs and others stuff but you can't have the bloods, everything is same as with a singleton well except the fact you will end up with 2 babies. 

We didn't find out tyler sex but its a personal choice. 

Em good choice of pram, I know twin mummies who have it and its lovely


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls had my scan last nite and everything was perfect one little beauty on board.  I saw the heartbeat as well.  I couldnt believe it so so pleased but thats it now girls I am on my own I got to see my dr tomorrow so see what happens then.  

The only thing I am worrying about is I am currently on 1 pressery and 1 Gestone a day now they want to stop Gestone and do three pesseries instead. Anyone else had this. I am now 7weeks and 3days.  Also going to see if GP will give them to me as this is an NHS Funded go.  Doubt it but worth a go!

So excited!!!


----------



## kara76

Emmalily that's wonderful news. Lots of people swap to the pesseries without any trouble and your body is also producing progestrone. The placenta takes over anything from 9 weeks on and then progestrone isn't needed at all.

Your gp should help. 

Lovely to see this thread so busy


----------



## Emnige

EmmaLily - Great news about your scan. It's wonderful being able to see your babies heartbeat xxx


----------



## kara76

Em post a piccie of your scan, would be lush to see


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - Try looking on ebay or gumtree for the carrycots for the prams, you could get 2nd hand ones at the fraction of the price. Jack has been in his for 3 months and I will probably get another month poss 2 out of it, so it is expensive.
PS PM's you.

Emmalily - I was on gestone and it was fom my private tx but I explained to the GP about it all and they prescribed me Gestone on the NHS, just remember to ask for needles, I forgot and ran very low. For my own peace of mind I wanted to stay on Gestone, I was on two injects twice a day and did this till 10 weeks then went down to 1. Its yoru personal choice and if it makes you feel better just ask teh doc for it. They will prescribe the pessaries no problem as they are very cheap. Congrats on the scan, it is amazing to see it and so surreal!

Kara - will be emailing your friend in a mo, the website looks great.


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Did you get my email address I PM'd you? I'm a bit confused about carry cots. We're getting the babyjogger city mini double and a few people have said about getting the phil & teds coccon or graco soft carrycot so the babies can face you when pushing the chair but I don't understand how! Do you just sit the carry cot in the seat of the pram or does it attach to the frame?! Such a confusing world all this pram stuff lol! How are you hun? xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I have a mountain buggy hun which I love dont have your buggy sorry. With mine it attaches to the frame and you can swap between accessories.


----------



## Emnige

Ah I see! Did you get my email address hun? How is your little one? xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jack is good thanks, he has a little cough but he is ok. I was mashing some mango yesterday and washed my hands went into him and dh and he suckled my finger like mad, seemed I had mango still on it. So I put some on a 1/4 of a teaspoon and he lapped it up - lol - think he likes mango, cant wait to wean in a few weeeks.


----------



## Emnige

Lol! I can't wait to experience things like that when my two are born. Did you get my text? xx


----------



## Helen85

Hi ladies,

Scan went well even tho we had to wait ages to be seen , suppose that's the nhs for u 
How do u add a picture to ur post?? I'd add my scan if I knew how to do it lol xxxx


----------



## kara76

Helen that's wonderful news. Scan appointments take forever

To add a pic you need to join photobucket and upload to there and then copy and paste the img code. 
Bump pics too ladies, I can get bump envy then lol.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Glad your scan went well. Was it amazing seeing your baby on screen? Do you know when your next appointment is? I think you can add a picture by using tinypic.com xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi thanks both  
Shouldn't really complain about waiting really a poor woman sitting by us had been there waiting 2 hours to see the consultant Lol!!! 

I'll have to sort out a picture when I get home cause I'm on my phone .

Kara - got a proper bump , everyone keeps asking I
Am I sure there is only one in there lol. Dp just keeps saying that I've been  wanting to be pregnant for so long that now I am my body has gone in to over drive lol xxx I'll get a pic up when I can  xxx

Has jules had her little one  Does anyone know. If u read this jules send my love xxx

Emmalily - congrats on the scan  really awesome to see a heart beat isnt it !!!
And such a relief . To be honest only in the last week I've slightly relaxed as I'm almost 14 weeks now . Don't think the stress will end till we have our beautiful babies on our arms  xx

Em- u amaze me how organised u are  haven't even thought about getting anything yet. Dp won't let me buy anything anyway Mind keeps saying it's too early ( he's a spoil sport  ) 
Glad to hear u have decided on a pram. There are so many it's a mind field .
Have u thought of any names ?? Yea my next  scan appointment is on the 2nd dec can't bloody wait  Xx

Sammy- hi Hun hope u are ok. Have u decided if u are going to baby bond or Crmw for a scan ?? Don't know what to do about it or whether just to wait. 

Mari- hope u and ur little one are well xx

Belle- congrats on the twins  u must be over the moon !!! Hope u are feeling well xxx

Sue - looking forward to getting to know u as well as the other ladies on the thread xx

Xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - When I went to see the consultant I waited for almost two hours as well! Was so busy there, lol! I can't help but buy things, lol! I see something pretty & can't resist! Your not far behind me hun, about 2 weeks between us  We've got 2 names, one for a boy & one for a girl. Have you thought any names? I bet you'll be counting down the days until your next appointment, I am!


----------



## Helen85

God it's ridiculous having to wait that long to be seen !!! 
Yea really can't wait for  the next appointment  they really are too far apart tho  
Well got a girls name Amelia but completely stuck on a boys name can't agree on any names we both like. It's a complete nightmare , my mother and dp both think we are having a boy so I think there will be a few disagreements till a boys name is chosen lol xx


----------



## EmmaLily

I love thinking of names!!! Is it wrong I have had my names for the last 10 years.  

Girls - Phoebe, Belle, Esme or Grace.
Boys - Joel or Sonny

I have to be very careful as my husband is one of eight and has 20 odd nieces and nephews and 5 great nieces and nephews so a lot of the names have gone!!!


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I know, I thoght we'd be an hour at most but we were there for about 3/4 hours! Was worth it though as we got to see our babies! Do you think you will pay for a private scan in between NHS ones? Amelia is a lovely name. 
EmmaLily - Lol, nothing wrong with that hun!  Wow, one of 8! That's a huge family, lots of support and presents then! 

For a girl we like Maisy and for a boy we like Ethan xxx


----------



## Helen85

My god daughter is called maisie  I love that name . 
U just need it to be one of each and ur sorted em  x

Emmalily- no not wrong at all that u have had your names for that long, since me and dp had got together 5 years ago we always said if we ever had a daughter then We would call her Amelia  
P.s Think all ur name choices are fab   xx


----------



## Emnige

It's pretty isn't it! I know, one of each would be fab. I think we'll wait until we know what sexes they are before of any more names xxx


----------



## Helen85

Got a really funny feeling u are having one of each em, to be honest since we started talking when we were doing treatment I always had this big feeling that you're would be a positive result  and I bet I'm right about this  
Be so lovely for u to have one of each ,perfect little family all in one go  
If u have one of each are u going to try again for another  ? , cause u have frozen eggs don't u ? Xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Helen - We waited about 4 hours when I was 32 weeks to see a consultant, then when we did we were about 10 minutes. We were at the Caerphilly Miners Hospital and dh had to go get some food otherwise risk a hypo - he is diabetic - as we didnt expect to be so long, and as soon as he left me I was called in  
Ah well ......

As for buying things my dh was the same, kept saying no, but I ignored him    now he says that I was right as so far Jack is 3 months old and the only thing we have had to buy since he was born is formula, a few teats and a new baby monitor as the one my sister gave me broke down.
Best to be prepared in my opinion. I suggested to Emnige to buy a pack of nappies from now till birth and you will be so stocked up you wont need to buy for a while.

Emnige - Lovely speaking to you hun  

Kara - Bump envy   I still have mine, wont post that pic


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I think your funny feeling might be right! We have 7 frozen embies but haven't really thought about trying for more to be honest. I keep saying to DP that we should give life to them all so I'd be a mummy to 9 and he'd be a daddy to 14 (as Dp has 3 children from previous marriage!)!!! I'm not sure though to be honest, it would be nice but think we'd need to win the lottery first so we could buy a house! How's about you, will you be trying for after this one's born? xx

Sure - Was nice speaking to you too hun xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I want another now haha, lucky I am not on pill but doubt it will happen


----------



## Helen85

My god sue 4HOURS that is really ridiculous, I just love the nhs lol  

I've told dp that after the next scan that's it I'm starting to buy stuff  I can't bloody wait any longer than that lol  I agree thats my attitude exactly we need to be prepared while we are both working to get stuff when money isn't a bit tighter  don't think men think the same as us  xx 

Em - u made me laugh lol mother of 9 you surely would need to win the lotto  we are defiantly going to have another with our frozen lot ( well hopefully) I'm not sure what we would have done if we would have had twins . I would feel so sad leaving the  frozen eggs go . Xx


----------



## Emnige

Sue - You never know xx
Helen - Lol, it'd beat octomum!! That's how feel about the frozen ones too xxx


----------



## kara76

Well girls slow down and enjoy pregnancy and number 1 first lol

We have no frozen embryo which is the first cycle we haven't had any.

We started buying after the 20week scan, we did plan on buying something after the 12 week scan but I couldn't bring myself too


----------



## Emnige

Kara - Lol, or numbers 1 & 2 in my case! I didn't want to buy anything until after 12 weeks but caved around 9/10 weeks when me & DP decided to wander down the baby aisle in the supermarket. I think we need to slow down now though as we have 40 outfits, bearing in mind two babies, so 20 outfits each! I know it's a bit much but I can't resist! xxx


----------



## kara76

Lol yeah just one pregnancy though lol

Outfit wise remember the season your babies will be born in, I brought snow suits and alsorts, it didn't enter my head pmsl 

Had tyler weighed today and she 25lbs now


----------



## Emnige

Lol! Yeah we've bought a mixture of different types of clothes. Sounds like Tyler is growing well xx


----------



## Helen85

Em - can't believe u have bought 40 outfits lol u really have not been able to stop urself . By the time your little ones arrive u won't be able to move in ur house for stuff  xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I know I was sorting through them the other & decided to count them! Dp's wardrobe has been taken over!!! xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Are they clothes or baby grows, vests etc? I went through 3 vests and 3 baby grows a day!! So by having plenty I didnt have to rush with the washing, but I went to NCT sales and charity shops for some as brand new was so expensive. For 2 doubley!!! lol


----------



## kara76

Snap sue and I found baby grows the best thing to best baby in, aww I love baby grows. Tyler doesn't wear them anymore as she takes them off

I am the ebay queen and brought loads of bargains.

Another best buy is a glo egg temp gauge and a video monitor, the monitor more so when she started moving and I use to watch her playing in the cot before sleeping.

You girls have such a lush time ahead

Sprinkles I know you read this and I just wana send my thoughts to you. I read a recent post of yours!


----------



## Emnige

We've bought baby grows and vests, we aren't going to buy a monitor as we live in a flat xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh kara my friend has both the video monitor and the glo Egg thing 
And Ive alway said I would be getting them when we had a baby,
Think the monitor being able to see the baby just gives u so much more piece of mind xx


----------



## LittleMissM

You may want one emnige as if teh babies are asleep in their cot in 1 room and you in another you will hear when they stir and wake, especially great when you have twins as you dont want the one waking the other till your ready.
You could consider a basic model.


----------



## Emnige

Sue - That's true. I think I'll wait until they're born before considering buying one as they'll both be in our bedroom to start with xxx

Just found out my friend is in work is 14 weeks 4 days pregnant, due a week after me!


----------



## Helen85

Morning everyone 

Em - that's nice to have someone in work going through it the same time as u  bet your work is gutted tho 2 off the same time on ML lol xxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just looking in for news of Juls 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Emnige

Helen - There are already 2 girls off work on ML at the moment, and they used to where me & the other pregnant girl sits so everyone is saying to keep our baby making chairs away from them lol! How are you hun? xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Girls I am so sorry for the ME post.  I started bleeding and its red dinnertime today.  I was in an absolute panick.  Rang the clinic and they scanned me straight away (was a complete emotional wreck) and there baby is in the same spot and heartbeat still going strong.  They think it could be a cyst causing the bleed as I have a lot of cysts on my ovary.  But they told me to rest up and go back for a scan on Friday.  I am absolutely pertified girls I just     this isnt the end of the road for us I already absolutely love this little one   and my dh isnt home til late 2nite and all I want is a cuddle.      xxx


----------



## Emnige

EmmaLily - Sending you a massive hug. I'm so sorry to hear you've experienced this. I don't know what to say, I will be thinking of you and praying everything is ok. It's good that you went for a scan and saw that your babys heartbeat is strong, that's got to be a good thing. Alot of women experience bleeds and go on to have a successful pregnancy. Try to rest hun xxx


----------



## jk1

Emmalily - sorry to hear about the bleed - i can't imagine how worried you must be, try and take it easy with your feet up huni - sending you a big hug too xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Emmalily- so sorry to Hear that u are bleeding , must be very stressful. Got everything crossed for u for Friday . As emnige said it must be a good sign that they still see a nice strong heartbeat . Rest up and hope it eases off Hun.

Em - yea I'm ok Hun , you?? In bloody work bored as hell, off for the weekend tho thank god  
U got anything nice planned for the weekend xx


----------



## Cariad101

Emmalily....am praying for u Hun...I think it will b ok though
Good sign that heartbeat is so strong
Hope your hubby will b home soon
Do u have a close friend or perhaps your mum
Who can sit with u in the meantime
Let us know how u r Hun
Big hugs
C xxxxx


----------



## kara76

Emma sorry to hear have bleeding. It can be be quite common. Good baby has a strong heart beat. Did they check your cervix? Rest up and do nothing. 
Big hugs huni


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma,

So sorry to hear your news, but want to give you hope that all is ok. Seeing the baby and hb is such a good sign, with Jack I bled on and off till about 24 weeks. When you see them on Friday ask them to check that your cervix is closed. If your at your clinic they may not want to do it if that is the case call the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital and they will get you in and check. They will also take swabs and see if its an infection, as infection can sometimes cause bleeding.
With me eventually I was diagnosed with an eroded cervix, this is when the cervix (looks like a flower when closed) gets a bit red and inflammed and if stressed can bleed at any time with no harm to baby (ass long as cervix is shut). For me I think being constipated and then pushing to go to the loo started mine off  
Try and not worry, rest up as best you can - here is a virtual


----------



## sammy75

emmalily,   and i'm sure with rest the bleeding will ease, i had slight bleeding until 9 weeks and  the longest period was for 3 days, try not to worry even though easier said than done.

hi everyone else today.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Yeah i'm ok. Finished work at 430. Off bowling tonight, then Ikea tomorrow! Do you have any plans for weekend? xx


----------



## Helen85

Oh I LOVE bowling  , I'm stuck in work till 10 tonight  when the baby comes I won't miss these 13 hour shifts I can tell u  !! No haven't got much planned have a bit of a relax and a bit of visiting to catch up with friends . My gran has just come home from the hospital so be seeing her on Sunday . She's got cancer and told her she hasn't got long left . Such a shame really don't think that she'll be here to meet my little one when it's born  xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Wow 10pm, I feel for you. What do you do? Sorry to hear about your gran. I lost my mum to cancer 6 years ago. I wish she was still here to see me get married, watch my bump grow & play with our babies xxx


----------



## Helen85

So sad isnt it  such a horrible thing to happen to anyone. Feel for u sweetheart must have been so hard to lose your mam  xx 
I manage a betting shop , so open 8.30 - 9.30 but got to close up so leave about 10 . I will admit I will be glad to leave . Not coming back after ML the hours are just to much when I have a baby, if the assistant is on holiday they would expect me to work 60+ hours so it's just impossible  . At the moment me and dp are thinking that I'll stay off till he/she goes to school but we have just taken on a bigger rent and I'm not to sure we'll cope with just the one wage.
Are u planing on going back to work ?? Xx


----------



## Emnige

That's alot of hours to work in a week, especially when you have a baby. I would like to return to work even if just for a day a week as I get free shares etc which pays quite a lot twice a year so that would be incentive enough for me to stay plus I quite enjoy my job and would miss earning a wage. Although being a stay at home mum is tempting xxx


----------



## kara76

Em sorry you lost your mum, I'm sure she is watching over you

Helen sorry to hear about your gran

Afm I quit work after ml as I worked 12 hour shifts and hated it, I did get a part time job when tyler was 15months as she needed to be with other children so it pays for nursery and a little socialising lol

Sammy how are you


----------



## Helen85

Em- your lucky to have a flexible job place meaning u could go back for reduced hours , just not a option for me which is a shame really as I don't mind the job as such just the hours that goes with it. Xx

Kara- like u were I work very long hours , not suitable for when u have a child. I think it's good for them to interact with other children so maybe I will end up doing that , getting a small job to give me and the little o e some independence xx


----------



## sammy75

Kara I'm fine thanks, just wish my bump would grow as atm looks like I'm fat lol, I have taken a bump pic but don't know how to upload it.

Hi em, helen, emma, belle, mari, juls and everyone else.

As for work I usually am part time but since june have been working 6 days due to covering ml for another girl and she not due back til end of march and I will only have 2 weeks left before due date so I'm hoping little stays put lol.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Kara. 
You know me too well!
Don't think I'll ever stop reading!
Love reading about all you girls. 
Still read the CRGW thread too. 
Ironic that I feel like I know most of you all,
Whilst half of you are probably thinking "who's she?"
Any news on Juls?
Hi to Mari, Vix, Dizzi 
And all the newbies
Hoping to be back soon. 
3rd time lucky ?!?!?!?! 
Sprinkles xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Forgot sun dancer. Hi to Sundancer !


----------



## kara76

Sprinkles I do know you lol

Ladies news on juls 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=273896.0;wap2

Its a girl. Juls I am over the moon for you. Hope you get time to come and tell us everything


----------



## sammy75

Thanks for the info on juls, kara.

Juls, congrats to you both on the birth of your daughter.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## jk1

Just popping in to say congratulations Juls!!! whoohooo!!



Hope you lovely ladies are all ok over here, has anyone heard from Emmalilly? xx

Jo xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Massive congratulations Juls that is amazing news.  
JK1 thank u so much for asking.  Well the blooding has gone brown and is slightly lighter so I am    it is just a cyst and my little one is a fighter and is hanging on in there.  This such a horrible time at the moment I dont know what to think.  I am supposed to have my first appointment with my midwife on Tuesday but not sure whether to go or wait until after my scan with the clinic to see what happens.  what do u girls think? xxx


----------



## Emnige

Juls - Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl xxx


----------



## sammy75

emmalily, i still went and booked in with midwife and it sounds as though things are calming down so still go and i'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Go and see if mw will book you in with epu, they will do more thorough internal checks x


----------



## Helen85

Congrats on the birth of ur little girl jules 

Hope u are both doing well xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Yea!!! Congrats Juls 
Fab news xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Well girls I think spotting is slowing down (fingers crossed).  I spoke to my Dr this morning and he has got me in for an emergency appointment in the EPU but first appointment they could give me was Wednesday morning.  I also spoke to my ivf clinic this morning and they have said they will scan me on friday.  I havent told them i have scan in EPU thought if all goes well an extra scan will hopefully help reassure me.  I am absolutely pertified just praying and praying my little one is still going strong.  This has probably be one of the worse weekends of my life I just cant think of anything else.  

Hope ur all well girls.  Has anyone heard how Juls and little one is doing?

xxx


----------



## Juls78

LAdies soooo sorry it has taken me so long to get on here .... i have been on hospital for 10 days and had no access to internet at all so was relying on dh... lol

OK!!!!! Yes it is a girl- little Erin Catherine Helen G weighing in at 6lb 13 oz ( tiny but all in proportion- needed to get smaller clothes lol ) Born Friday 21st Oct 2011 at 14.19pm via c section. 

She is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen in my life and yes i am an emotional wreck at the moment! lol
I was admitted for high blood pressure monitoring and possible inducement 11 days ago but She really was to comfy in there and was refusing to come out!! Nothing worked- the tea bags x3 then gel over 4 days- still nothing so was decided to do a csec and to be honest it really has not been that bad. so i came out yesterday and feel a bit like a new born calf trying to find my feet- i have no idea what i am doing- just concentrating on keeping Erin Warm, clean, dry, fed and happy- everything else can wait. 

Anyway will catch up on the pages i have missed later and will get up to date with you all- thanks for asking after me- and 

Kara if you have any bf advice i would be grateful of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls I am so so so so so so etc etc etc millions of time happy for you and wow what a beautiful name.

Feeling like a duck out of water is totally normal.

I'm on hand for any advice hun, any issues u wana discuss and remember u can always pm me your mobile number so we can txt too 

Afm I have Pleurisy! Mad or what


----------



## Emnige

Juls - Congratulations again on the birth of Erin, beautiful name xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Juls - Where do you live? There is a fab breast feeding expert in Caerphilly Miners, people come from all over to see her. My baby was formula fed by the hospital and she helped me get back on track with feeding, even with huge bazookers that nearly suffocated the little man (he was 6'12 so like your little bundle of joy)


----------



## Helen85

Jules millions of congrats and I agree with the girls what a beautiful name  can't wait till I have my bundle of joy now  !!!!! Xxxx

Hope u aren't too sore xx


----------



## sun dancer

A big congrats 2 jul on the birth of ur daughter Erin what a beatuiful name x x


----------



## EmmaLily

Juls massive congratulations on the safe arrival of ur beautiful little daughter.  Her name is stunning!!! 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say huge congrats to Juls on the birth of your daughter, I remember your quiet bfp on the CRMW thread like it was yesterday !


----------



## LittleMissM

Ladies,

I didnt think I would be saying this just yet, maybe in a few months to a year, but I just did a test and have a BFP!  
Another shock miracle for me, I am very grateful and just   this LO sticks.

Sue


----------



## kara76

Omg sue. Congratulations. How lucky are you lol. Here's to having your hands well and truly full soon.


----------



## LittleMissM

they certainly will be if thsi LO stays with me due date will be same time as Jack's first birthday!


----------



## Helen85

Omg huge huge congrats sue  u must be shocked and over the moon !! He/she being due on jacks birthday has got to be a sign  wishing u a healthy happy 9 months u lucky lady xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Congratulations!!! So happy for you!!!! xxx


----------



## Mari0609

Hi Juls- Congratulations, what a beautiful name Erin and she is perfect! I am also struggling BF, I had a Health Visitor came to house and teach me step by step and George managed to latched on but after 24hours both my nipples are in pain, the next day I have to go back to expressing, I am also been advice a lady called Carole -BF Queen base at Caerphilly, she will able to give us advice, m waiting for appointment too.

Hi to all lovely ladies- sorry no detail, m start working at 7 to 9am and after that all expressing, feeding, sleeping ... don't know why 24hours still not enough!


----------



## kara76

Do u have nipple cream? Use it all the time.

Latch is the most common reason for sore nipples and very often a baby will feed for comfort so doesn't latch on properly. For us a dummy helped tyler to stop using me as a dummy. I got the mam dummies. No breast feeding counseller will say to use a dummy. Tyler had one for 3 weeks

Expressing also makes the nipples sore and isn't as good as a baby latching on. I went through the sore nips fact and omg the pain is so so bad. I gave a few bottles for the last feed just to give um a rest

Something no one tells u, breast feeding is painful, for most mums and babies it takes time for both to learn. Different holds can be useful, juls rubgy ball hold will help keep erin off your scan. 
Use pillows to prop baby up whichever hold your using til latch is perfect.

Keep at it girls


----------



## LittleMissM

Mari - Carol is fab and is who I saw and mentioned in my earlier post, she really will get you BF properly. There is a cream in boots - expensive about £12 -  and its fab, also cabbage leave help with soreness.
Hope you see Carol soon  

AFU - I go and see the doc about Gestone at 10, so on here quick. The news is settling in but is still a shock, thanks for all your well wishes


----------



## kara76

Lanishon cream is what you need and if using breast pads change them a lot too. It does get easier I promise, those early weeks can be and were for me such such hard work.

Sue good luck with the docs.


----------



## Mari0609

HI Sue, Hi Kara- thanks for the advice, yes I have 2 tubes of Lanishon cream, m using them every day and air dry nipples during night time too, m still determine to bf directly and yes is hard work but worth every penny. George will be 4weeks tomorrow and this morning midwife came to weight him... oh gosh he is 4kg and he is getting rounder too!

Hi Sue- congratulations for the good news, have a smooth 9month ya

Hi Helen, Hi Emnige- how are you both pretty bump, sorry lack of message recently but I am always thinking of you both with you cute bump, I heard very good thing about 3D and 4D scan, so enjoy ya!


----------



## Emnige

Hi Mari,

Sounds like your little one is growing well! I can't wait for my next scan! 

Is it sad that I worked out it's about 20 weeks & 5 days until we meet our babies!!!


----------



## kara76

Mari wow 4 weeks, that's gone quick. I still work is pounds and oz lol. 

Em bet you can't wait til next scan


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue congratulations that is amazing.

I had my emergency scan today.  Heartbeat was there and everything seemed fine.  I am so pleased and relieved.  I am a bit concerned as baby measured 1.3cm so rather than being 8weeks and 2days they think I am 7weeks plus.  I met with my midwife yesterday and she was absolutely lovely.  Just rang her to tell her the news and she is coming to my house on the 17th November in order for us to book the 12 week scan and take bloods etc.  I just pray this is the end of the all the horrible worry.

xxx


----------



## Emnige

EmmaLily - So glad to hear that everything is ok with your little one. That must have been really reassuring for you. Has the spotting stopped now? When I had my first scan I was dated earlier than what I thought I was but I wouldn't worry too much about this as my NHS midwives advised me it depends on the scan machine being used as they can vary. The one at my private clinic dated me further along than the NHS one. As long as your baby continues to grow at a good pace (which I'm sure he/she will) then it's ok. One of our babies was a little small at my first scan but the next few scans showed the baby was growing well & they have now caught up with their twin. It is a worrying time and I don't the worrying will ever stop even when they're born! Just glad everything was ok for you hun xxx


----------



## kara76

Em glad your scan went well. Tyler measured a few days small early on then at 12 weeks a few days bigger. Its depends on so so much so try not to get hung up on measurements


----------



## sun dancer

Hia All not posted for a while but hav bn having a quick read this thread is getting very busy which is so lovely 2 c x
hia sprinkles how r u keeping hope u r keeping well x 
juls how u and the little one keeping hope all is gd 
mari doesn't time go really quick and i agree 24hrs is just not enough lol sounds like ur little one is doing really well x 
emmalily glad u hav had an early scan and all is well dont worry bowt thw size when i had my 1st scan 1 twin was smaller but then caught up wiv the other 
emnige u will love the 4d scan i had mine done wiv the clinic (crmw) it was brill even tho mine were laying a little awkard. Time is going qucikly for u 16wks already bet u got a lovely bump i miss mine x 
Sus33 a massive congrats what lovely news for u x
helen how u doing hope u coping wiv work ok i read that u work long hrs bet its a nite mare x 
Hia Kara how r u and Tyler hope u r feeling a little better read on ** that u wasn't well x x
Hello 2 anyone i hav missed 
afm my god im so tired at the moment but its worth it a million times over lol well the boys r doing really well they r 8wks old on friday Harri is now 7lb 10oz and Jack is 7lb 8oz. They r sleeping at the moment and im off 2 bed in a bit im never up past 10 these days lol Both boys r awake a lot more in the day now which is so lovely and their hav started 2 smile which just melts my heart every time


----------



## sammy75

Emmalily, glad scan went well and you are reassured all is well, 

Mari, can't believe its been 4 wks already but little one sounds like he is thriving,

Hi juls, kara, em, helen and everyone else, hope your all doing ok and little ones too,

Afm, went to see midwife today as been feeling very floaty and lightheaded, and I am suffering with low blood pressure so she advised me to eat and drink something every 2 hrs to make sure I don't start fainting, so that is going to be a challenge lol, but I also got to hear babys heartbeat which was brilliant.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - I'm good thanks. I haven't heard babies heartbeats yet, my midwife said she would listen to them at 25 weeks. I can't wait! 
Sun Dancer - Nice to hear from you hun. I can't wait for my 4d scan!!! One baby always seems to have their back to us so fingers crossed they'll have turned for the scan! It sounds like your boys are growing well. I can't wait to meet my two! xxx


----------



## kara76

Sundancer lack of sleep is hard going but like you say so worth it

Sammy isn't amazing to hear the heartbeat. Tyler sounded like a train. Lol

Em it took 3 goes with a 4d for tyler to show her face, the little monkey. We were so amazed just by her feet to start with lol

Afm I'm feeling better at last


----------



## Emnige

Kara - Glad to hear you're feeling better. I was exactly the same when I saw on of their feet on the 4d scan last time! My fiancee was couting their fingers & toes! It's amazing how much detail you see! xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - I borrowed a doppler off my friend and it was so lovely to hear the HB I had to stop doing it all the time  
I had low BP too, they say there is nothing you can do apart from be careful, dont get up quick etc etc

AFU - Saw GP, appt was at 10 but wasnt seen till 10.40, in that time cramps started to get bad. I had cramps with Jack so thought they were normal, but these were worse and on one side so when I saw doc I mentioned it. She wouldnt prescribe the Gestone and wanted me to be seen at EPU. So off we go to hospital, all in all to cut a long story we got there at 11.15am and left at 5.45pm   
I ran out of nappies and feeds, so luckily we were next door to the labour ward and they had to go get me some. Jack was not amused, and oh the looks and comments I kept getting from staff when they saw Jack and realised I was preggers again!!!!

Anywho, no one knows how far along I am, as I was on pill for 1 month and had a breakthrough in Sept, but thats not a real period is it? And they said I could have got preggers on it. I said no as I did a HPT after the bleed and I am so sure that it only happened in the last few weeks. But they send me for a scan anyway. The doc says I am 5 weeks exactly yesterday. Have the scan and they see my lining is thick, not huge but thicker than normal. But no sign of a pregnancy in uterus. A little fluid outside of the womb.
The sonographer says not to worry as it is probably too early - I agree - esp when I told her CB Digi said 1-2 weeks. They want to repeat it in 2 weeks time. In meantime they prescribed me gestone - have to get it today due to pharmacy shut being so late   - and I have to go back every 48 hours for a hcg blood test.
They are just being cautious and want to rule out ectopic at the mo, if HCG starts rising nicely then I will just scan and be on my way, if not then we have to look at treating the ectopic  

So a waiting game all in all.

Thanks for all your support, feeling a little low at mo but it may just be the hormones!


----------



## kara76

Sue omg so sorry you are going through this. Without knowing how far along u are it would be impossible to judge by one scan. Nothing can usually be seen til hcg level of at least a 1000.  Did you have bloods done yesterday?


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks Kara, yep they took them and I am to go back every 48 hours for the mo to get them re done. I agree its too early, I would put me at 3 weeks 4 max! But the pain is what is concerning me, that and they saw some fluid outside, we didnt have that with Jack. So just praying it isnt ectopic.


----------



## kara76

Wot was your hcg level? Sometimes ovulation can cause fluid like that, I always have it due to endo.


----------



## sammy75

Omg sue I must have missed that post as I didn't realize you were pg so congratulations and I hope everything is ok, I'm sure it will be.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Sorry to hear about yesterday. I hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - The HCG came back as 65 from yesterday. I asked a lot of questions but you know docs they are very non committal. She did agree with me that she thought at that level it indicated a 2-3 week pregnancy, which is the date I said I thought I was. They said they will know more Monday after tomorrows bloods are analysed.

Sammy/Emnige - Thanks hun


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue u sound like u have had a tough few days   .  Good luck for Monday hun and fingers crossed for u.xxx


----------



## kara76

My hcg level was 53 when I was bang on 4 weeks pregnant. 2 weeks post egg collection. The rise will be most telling. Fingers crossed


----------



## EmmaLily

Jac that is amazing news so pleased for u.

AFM well the bleeding has started again bang on time exactly one week from the time it started last week.  I am absolutely hysterical       not sure how much more I can take and the bleed is bright red and feel a lot of pressure down there.  I am soooo scared and rang the emergency midwife and she said nothing she can do cos its the afternoon and weekend now so if the bleeding starts pouring then ring the out of hours doctor.  Very helpful fairdos.   

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Responded to you on the other thread hun x


----------



## jk1

Just popping in to say:

Emmalily - sorry to hear about your bleeding hun, I hope its all ok - sending you loads of hugs xxx

Sue - congratulations on your second little miracle!! xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Emma so sorry you're bleeding, really hope you can go for a scan asap to check that everything is ok.  

Sue, hope you're doing ok it must be such a worrying time.  Hope it good news on Monday for you xx

AFM I've had quite a tough week, had a scan at CRGW on Monday just to have another little look at my babies but found out that one of them has died.  He measured 8wks so it must've happened a couple of weeks ago but I had no idea as I didn't bleed.  It came as a sad shock as we've been excitedly planning for twins ever since that first scan.  The other baby looked fine, strong heartbeat and arms and legs kicking about wildly.  Praying to God that he or she will stay with me so that I can bring him into the world safely.


----------



## Emnige

Bellebaby- Im so sorry to hear about your baby, I can't imagine what you are going through. My thoughts are with you and your family. Stay strong for your other baby xxx


----------



## kara76

Belle I am so so very sorry, must be very hard and no doubt people will probably make some insenstive comments. Take time to get over the loss of your baby. Your baby will live on through its sibling that's your carrying

Hugs


----------



## LittleMissM

Belle - My heart goes out to you honey x   Stay strong as your LO needs you


----------



## EmmaLily

Thank u girls for all ur kind words of support it really means a lot.  Well Friday turned out very tramatic.  Bleeding got very really bad the blood was pouring out of me and I lost a very large clot (sorry TMI) I really thought it was all over.  I rang my private IVF clinic (cos my midwife wasnt the most helpful) and they told me to come straight down in all fairness to them.  They scanned me and they saw my beautiful little one still there with a really strong heartbeat.  I think the lady scanning me was as surprised as I was.  They think the bleeding might be coming from under the baby so they put me back on Gestone for the time being as when I was on that I had no bleeding.  Where would I be without my IVF clinic that have truely been amazing with me and I cant thank them enough.  The bleeding has slowed down a little bit.  I am so scared girls.  I just rang my out of hours GP and they have booked me in for a scan on Monday at 11.10am at the EPU, now why couldnt the out of hours midwife do that on Friday.  I am just resting up now and   for no more scares and that everything settles down.  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalilly - I pray for you hun that it all turns out ok in the end.


----------



## kara76

Emma good news that baby is ok. I have known a few people bleeding heavy in pregnancy for various reason. I hope your resting up


----------



## Emnige

Emma - I second what kara said, it's good news that the baby is ok It sounds like your clinic have been really good unlike your midwife. Can you ask to have a different one? All the best for your scan tomorrow. Take it easy xxx


----------



## sammy75

to belle, sorry to hear your sad news but am glad the other little one is fighting strong.

 to emmalily, glad little one is holding tight and i hope the bleeding stops soon.

hi everyone else today and hope your all doing ok.

i lent a doppler of my friend and actually found the heartbeat this morning but it does say you shouldnt use them more than 3 times a week so i will have to make sure i dont go mad with it but i find it very reassuring that all is ok.


----------



## Emnige

Hi Sammy - I saw a doppler in toys r us for £20 and was so tempted but I think I'd be too scared to use it! Although I like the idea of it being reassuring. How are you and the bump?!

Helen - Hope you're ok hun and having a nice weekend xxx

AFM - Nothing to report really. According to an app on my phone the babies can hear outside noises so have been talking to babies and so has DP. I can't wait to feel them move. I bought my wedding dress yesterday in debenhams, the label said £200 but when I got to the till it went through for £60!!! Well impressed! I ran out the shop pretty quickly! It's gorgeous and should (fingers crossed) allow for my bump to grow as I'll be 28 weeks when we get married, but I'm sure it can be adjusted if need be! 11 weeks and 1 day to go until I become a married woman!!!!


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone,

Emmalily - so sorry to hear you a bleeding heavily, must be very scary . Really good that the clonus saw that the baby was still nice and strong    that it stops Hun x

Belle - I can't imagine how horrible it must be to lose one for ur lo's, sending u and dP millions of hugs .  Xx

Emnige- how are u Hun, u getting big  bet u are now . When is ur 20 week scan ?? Can't remember when u said yours was. I hope u get to know the sex of the both of them this time  

Kara- hope u and little Tyler are well 

Jules - hope u and ur beautiful little girl are still doing well. Not much sleep I bet but soooo worth it 

Mari- hope u and ur little boy are well.

Sundancer- hi Hun , I am trying to work less but I will admit haven't been very successful on that front  hoping in two months to drop down to 3 13 hrs shifts a week, being the manager it's hard but i am going to try  hope u and ur 2 little ones are good and growing nicely 

Sammy- so jealous u got to hear your baby's heart beat  why are u only aloud to use it 3 times a week??

Sue - hope u and ur fab new pregnancy are doing well xx

To anyone else I missed  hello xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I'm good thanks, my belly is definatley on growing quckly! 20 week scan is 21st November, not too long to go, I'm couting down the days! Have you been given a date for yours yet? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Yours is really close then em  mine is on the 2nd dec I am really wishing the days away can't bloody wait to find out what we are having,
God what a bargain u had with your wedding dress  bet u were landed when u went to the till  
Think it's lovely ur getting married in time for the babies  just not a option for us at the moment want to keep all our money we have for future treatment and then maybe we will get married .
I know what u mean about getting a Doppler so tempted but don't think id be able to only do 3 times a week so I better not lol xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Thanks for your kind words girls, I got a lovely clear scan pic of the babs that I lost to remember him by.  I'm tearful but ok, just terrified of losing the other one now especially as I don't feel very sick anymore.  Only have a week to wait as my 12 week scan & booking in is on the 7th.

Kara, you're so right about the insensitive comments! Everyone's been telling me that it's for the best etc which is a crazy thing to say.  Can't blame them though, they're just trying to make me feel better I suppose.

Emma - brill news that your baby is still fine with a strong heartbeat, lets hope the gestone helps and that you don't get any more scary bleeding.

Sue - thanks hun.  Hope your HCG is rising and you get some answers 2m.  Hi to Jack - don't blame him for being fed up at being at hospital all day, I'd be the same!

Mari & Juls - hope you and your babies are doing well.

Sammy, Emnige and Helen - glad your pregnancies are going well and reasonably uneventful!  Keeping track of your tickers...can't believe they're already the size of an onion, avocado or lemon etc!!  Doppler sounds amazing Sammy...very tempting.

I know I've missed someone...  to you


----------



## Emnige

Helen -That's not too far away, but I know what you mean I'm counting the days away as well! I can't wait to find out either. OMG when the till said £60 you shoulda seen me, I couldn't pay and get out the shop quick enough lol! Yeah I wanted to get married before the babies arrive as I really want to have the same surname as them, of course that's not the only reason though lol! I love my fiancee so much, really can't see my life without him. We're having a small wedding and my dad & fiances mum are paying for most of it so it's not really costing us alot. It's close family only so will only be about 9 people there. I can't wait though, I hope it snows as I think that would look lovely in the pictures although I don't know what to do about what to wear over my dress as I imagine it'll be quite cold at that time of year xx


----------



## Emnige

Belle baby - Our posts crossed. It's good that you have a scan of the baby as he'll never be forgotton. I can understand how scared you must feel at this moment. Try not to worry, I haven't had any morning sickness so I don't think not feeling sick anymore is a bad thing xxx


----------



## Helen85

Belle- I second what em said I haven't had any symptoms the whole time (apart from getting fat  and kara will say the Same she never have and symptoms. I think alot of the time it does come and go even when u are suffering with illness  I'm sure ur other little one will be fine and is fighting fit  xx  

em - your wedding sounds as if it is going to be lovely really personal  I agree it would be lovely In the pictures if it snowed think u would be bloody freezing tho lol . Totally get what u mean about all having the same surname I think We'll get round to it by the time he/she starts school . Thinks it's a bit confusing all round when u have a different surname and of course i love dp and want to be his wife also lol xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Lol I would be cold but it'd worth it! OMG starting school, so many things to look forward to! I keep seeing these cute little baby christmas outfits I can't wait until christmas next year! Will be very different but so amazing! Lol yeah can be confusing with different names xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh em SNAP  totally been thinking the exact same thing regarding the Christmas outfits so cute, and you'll have double the fun dressing two, going to make sure I always take loads of pictures so I can embarrass them when they are old lol  
And I totally agree so worth braving the Cold for ur wedding day  xx


----------



## Emnige

Loads and loas of photo's and videos! It's so exciting!


----------



## Helen85

I know it really is isn't it, half the time I can't Believe it's actually happening !! Feel so blessed for my treatment to have worked 1st time , really feels like a dream most of the time  bet you feel the same em and u get double the excitement ur two on the way , a family done in one go  
Well moving in or new house Tuesday Aswell so things really couldnt be better  xx


----------



## Emnige

I know, it is mad, especially how quickly everything seems to have gone. I completely agree with you we feel so lucky that it worked first time. It does feel like a dream. I know me and dp keep saying we got 2 for the price of 1! Lol! Moving house & having a baby so much going on. I want to move house but thinking we'll wait until the babies are born now before we start looking. We did have a look at a few houses but to be honest the bedrooms in our flat are bigger than those in these new houses, but it would be lovely to have a garden for the summer to sit out in with the babies! xxx


----------



## Helen85

We have a couple of problem neighbours well not a huge problem but noisy and they are alcoholics !  and since I've been  pregnant we have just wanted to get out of there so much couldn't wait any longer lol and we saw the house and fell in love with it so just bit the bullet and decided to move  feel much better knowing we are going to be somewhere quiet when he/she arrives and I'm just as close to my mother so that's a bonus xx


----------



## Emnige

Sounds like moving house was a wise move for you then. I bet you're looking forward to sorting everything out. Have got a room planned for the baby? xxx


----------



## Helen85

Well I know which room the little one will be having but haven't bought nothing yet, as soon as I've had my 20 week scan and we know what we are having then I told dp I'm starting to buy stuff then, I think he'd wait till the baby was born really don't think he realises how much stuff we will need , but thats men for u hey. I've been having a little look at stuff like a cot bed and stuff but haven't decided on one yet . There are so many nice ones and prams there is just so much choice it's really hard to just single one out and say yea that's the one I want . Think it will seem more really when u start getting stuff and we know the sex xx


----------



## Emnige

I know there is so much to think about. I think after the 20 week scan is when we'll start buying things for babies room as well. We've already picked out the cotbeds we want along with the pushchair we'll be getting. This is the cotbeds we're planning on buying (well, dp's mum is buying for us!):

http://www.johnlewis.com/230997036/Product.aspx

We started looking for a pushchair quite early on. I've found that not many places sell double one's in store but we saw this one in John Lewis and decided on it as it's suitable from birth until about 3/4 years old and alot of the women on the twin pushchair thread have recommended it:

http://www.johnlewis.com/231403588/Product.aspx

I agree there is so much choice of single pushchairs around. You'll need to do alot of window shopping before deciding on the right one xxx


----------



## Helen85

My mother is buying the pram so at least we haven't got to think about paying for that , 
Think those cot bed u chosen em are lovely for 99.00 really good find xx


----------



## Emnige

Yeah they're lovely we saw them in John Lewis whilst looking at the pushchairs. Really good quality and price xxx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, I just googled how many times a doppler can be used and most women say they used theirs everyday and on baby and bump thread they said their instructions say 3 times a day so maybe you can use them more than 3 times a week. I have the angel sounds and It can be used from 12 wks but it took me 3 attempts to find it lol.

Em, sounds like your wedding will be perfect and it will soon be here, and well done on getting your dress for 60 quid, I would have ran out the shop aswell lol.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - Is the doppler you have good? I haven't heard babies hearts yet, midwife said at 25 week appointment we'll listen to them, can't wait xxx


----------



## sammy75

Yes it is good and you can't mistake babys heartbeat as it is a lot faster, the mistake I made was I was looking just down from bellybutton and I found it right on the pubic hairline lol but it is very clear, I would think you would have more of a problem with 2 lol but maybe more of a chance of finding one of them I suppose.


----------



## Emnige

Yeah I'm not quite sure how it would work with two! When is your next scan hun? xxx


----------



## sammy75

23rd nov and i can't wait, we will both be posting the sexes of our little ones in the same week, i'm so excied and i bet you are too, it would be nice if you are having one of each, but i don't mind what i have as long as it is healthy and i suppose you and everyone else feels the same.


----------



## Emnige

Ooo 2 days after me!!! Yeah we're both so excited xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh girls going to be so jealous cause I'll have to wait a week and a half after u two before I find out  xx


----------



## Emnige

I'm counting down the days. It'll be here before we know it xxx


----------



## newbie131

Shouldn't really be on this thread, but just wanted to send Belle Baby a


----------



## EmmaLily

Well girls had a scan this morning and my little one is still hanging on in there and has growned to 2cm now.  So over the moon I cant believe everything is ok with the amount of blood I lost and the size on the clot I lost.  Its truly a miracle.  I spoke to the Doctor this morning and he has signed me off work for a week as he said "ur head is in the shed at the moment so u will be no use in work".  Fingers crossed now my little beauty is snuggled up for the next 7 months and behaves him/her self.  

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Emma - So glad to hear your baby is ok and doing well, wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## sammy75

Emma, good news and hope the bleeding starts stopping.


----------



## LittleMissM

Emma - Fab news, look after yourself and LO  

Been a rough day and went into hospital last night after severe cramps that took my breath away - could cope with labour better  - all seems ok and my hcg is good. I now have to wait till Friday for the scan but so far no one knows why I am in pain. The risk of ectopic has reduced with the increase of my hcg but its still not off the cards although reduced.
My hcg levels were:
26/10 - 62.4
28/10 - 148
30/10 - 307
DH been a star and had Jack solo    but managed very well.


----------



## Helen85

Sue and Emma - so over the moon for u that u have had positive news regarding ur pregnancies  hoping that u don't have any more trouble .
Sue- with ur hcg doubling like that I'm sure the scan is just a formality  xx

Hello to all you other lovely mammy's and mammy to be's  hope u have bad a great Monday xx


----------



## Helen85

Forgot to say belle baby hope u are ok xx


----------



## BelleBaby

Thanks newbie   to you too...and good luck for EC on Thursday! xx

Emma and Sue, that's brilliant news about your pregnancies - it must be a huge relief for you both.  Isn't mother nature a bloody cow  

I'm ok thanks Helen, how are you?  Actually I've had the runs for two days solid so I'm desperately downing pints of water as I don't want to get dehydrated. Had cramps as well y'day, but they were bowel cramps not period style if you know what I mean.  Keep thinking I'm going to go to my scan Monday morning and find nothing there...but I know I need to stay positive!!   

Hey not long till your 20 wk scans girls sooo exciting!


----------



## Helen85

I'm goog thanks belle, 
Oh god u really sound like u have been going through the wars lately , to be honest Hun I've only just started to relax a bit myself and to be honest my pregnancy has been pretty uneventful so don't blame u for being nervous , I'm sure when u go for ur scan ur beautiful little one will still be going strong  xxx p.s I have had cramps all along still having the now on and off xx


----------



## BexyPob

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me butting in but I'm trying to find a pharmacy that stocks gestone and I'm drawing a blank.  I have a small stock from CRGW to keep me going but seeing as I have a prescription for it thought I'd try the NHS.  Any ideas? Thanks xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Bexy - I'm not sure if you can get this on the NHS but I'm sure ASDA can order it in for you as I know they do stock fertility drugs at a cheaper cost than most places etc. Might be worth ringing your local ASDA to see if they can do this for you xxx


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Em I'll give them a go.  Apparently you can get it but it's been out of stock for over a year with most suppliers, how handy is that? xxx


----------



## Emnige

No problems. Out of stock for over a year?!?! OMG! xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I dont think you will find any stocks of Gestone. I have tried my hardest. Apparently they have stopped making the 50ml version of Gestone, but if the precription is changed you can get the 100ml version and measure out what you need. My Dr wouldnt do this though and the only alternative on the market is not licensed in the UK.
There is a pill you can take, but if you have any issues you may not be able to have it.
If you do find any please can you let me know?

Also if anyone is interested my friend is selling her pine rocking crib. I have one in my room (room not big enough for a full sized cot) and he will be in it for 6 months. I think she may be throwing in white bumbers with it, will have to get details off her. She is selling it for £40.00 and I can deliver it to Cardiff if anyone is interested.

Sue


----------



## EmmaLily

Bexy I have also run out of Gestone so have to go for alternative Protegest which is unlicenced. I got mine from Homecare and it is 100ml and £21 for 3 bottles.  Hope this helps.


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks ladies think I'll be using home care for protogest too, one pharmacist even laughed at me yesterday when I asked for gestone, joy! Xx


----------



## Helen85

Hyper - glad u have got something sorted , I know it's not exactly what u wanted but I think a lot of ladies are using it and its fine  when do u have your next blood result ?? Tomorrow ?? Let's hope for another double rise and you'll be well on ur way xx


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Thank you for the baby bouncer  I hope everything goes well at your scan today xxx

Helen, Sammy,EmmaLily, Bellebaby - Hope you are all well xxx

Sorry if I've missed anyone in work so must dash! xxx


----------



## sammy75

Sue, wishing u lots of luck for scan today,

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## EmmaLily

Well I had my scan today and my little one was all cwtched in! I even saw it moving about and waving his/her arms so cute!  I am very scared tho cos they could see another bleed below the baby so they told me to expect another bleed so now I am pertified and feel like a time boom waiting to go off.  I wish this bleeding would just do one now :-( 

Sorry for the me post girls 

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey ladies,

Thanks for your well wishes. All was good today, a sac was seen in the correct place, but it measured 5+1 so was too early to see anything inside the sac. So the hospital wont 'technically' confirm it as a pregnancy until they see a yolk, so will have to go back next week for another scan.
I am relieved everything is in the right place, just wish I could have had a little more reassurance.

Been a long day today so will have to catch up tomorrow.

Sue


----------



## sammy75

Sue, glad they seen a sac and hopefully next week you will be reassured all is growing well.


----------



## Emnige

Sue, so glad everything is ok. As Sammy said hopefully next week will give you more reassurance x
Emmalily, it must have been wonderful seeing your baby moving around yesterday, keep positive x


----------



## kara76

Emma glad your scan went well. Fingers crossed the next bleed will be little and the end of it and you can maybe then relax a little. 

Sue brill news on your scan, sounds like things are progressing well

Hiya em, helen and sammy

Juls and mari if your reading hope your doing well


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls,

That's good news Sue, well done you!

Emma - lush that you saw your LO cwtched in and wriggling.  At least you've been warned that a bleed is on the way, but like Kara says I hope it will be your last.

AFM I went for my dating scan today and all is well! Baby measured 12w4d and was kicking about.  I could even make out his face (...or I might've been imagining it  hehe) And the doctor was so much nicer than the one I had at the last NHS scan who hardly acknowledged me.  She was so reassuring and gave me a freebie scan pic to take home.  Such a huge relief I burst out crying.  I really want to start enjoying my pregnancy now as it's what I've wanted for so long...but I've felt like bloody sh!t for three months!  Went for lunch with a friend afterwards and I was so excited she said it's that happiest she's seen me in years  

Hope the rest of you are having a good day x


----------



## Emnige

Hi BelleBaby, glad to hear your scan went well and baby is growing well. I love watching them wriggling around the monitor! Aw bless you hun   I think I would have cried as well. So happy that he doctor was reassuring and that you have a lovely picture of your baby. I hope you can start enjoying your pregnancy now as well xxx


----------



## sammy75

belle, glad scan went well and baby's doing well, it's such a relief when you see baby on screen doing so well isn't it.

hi emnige, emmalily, helen, juls,mari kara, sue and anyone i have missed.

afm time seems to be going so slow atm just wish i could fast forward 2 wks lol.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

In Juls absence I will be hosting a 'Pregnancy Chat' tomorrow night at 730pm.

Come and introduce yourself. If its quiet, wait around and someone will be with you soon.

Hope to see you there


----------



## Emnige

Hello everyone   It's been quite quiet on here for a while, where are you all   Nothing new to report here, my belly is growing as I'm sure are yours! 

Helen, Sammy, Bellebaby - Hope you're all ok xxx
Sue - Hope everything is ok with you and the babies xxx

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok as well


----------



## sammy75

Hi em and all the other mums and mums to be, not much to say either atm, not sure if I have been feeling movement as have had a lot of bubbling going on inside lol. Hope your all well.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, hello! Ooo I've definatley had movements. Started feeling it last week but wasn't really sure, it felt like tummy rumble & has gotten stronger now. At times it feels like a wave washing over my stomach. It's very exciting!


----------



## BelleBaby

Hiya, just cheking in.  Sammy - bubbling defo sounds like you're feeling LO move, how exciting!  Lush that you can feel yours wriggle as well Em, I can't wait to get there as I just can't imagine it.

AFM nothing to report really, just so relieved that the morning sickness has subsided.  It really was true what everyone told me, it feels like a cloud lifting at 12 weeks.  

Hi to everyone, did you have a good week??  

PS Does anyone know, is it safe to take immodium?  I'll leave you to imagine why I'm asking...


----------



## sammy75

Belle, not sure about imodium but have a look on nhs direct as I think it would tell you on there and hope it stops soon.

Hope everyone else is doing ok today.


----------



## Helen85

Hi all u lovely ladies 

Hope all of u are well. Soz been quiet but had a lot on and my grandmother past away so really haven't had the time to be on here. 

Sammy&em - so jealous u can feel movements !!!! Heard the heartbeat today tho  really awesome  
Hope ur both well. I'm pretty much the same as u and don't have much to report . Just counting down the days till I find out If we are having a girl or a boy !! Can't bloody wait ! And it's even sooner for u two so I bet your getting really excited  

Kara- hope u and little Tyler are well :

Jules & Mari- hope u are doing fab with your newborns . I bet there's plenty of sleepless nights going on but totally worth it I bet.

Belle- glad u are starting to feel better. I was lucky and didn't have any sickness so really don't envy u one bit . Nothing worse then feeling sick all the time  u getting a little bump yet? X

Sue- hi hun how are u ?? Very glad to read ur scan went so well. Really sounds like everything is progressing as it should. Bet you can't wait for your next scan now  xx

Emmalily- very glad that the bleeding wasn't anything to do with the baby and he/she looks nice and strong. At least u will be prepared for the next bleed as the had told u. Fingers crossed it's the last and the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly .

Sundancer - hope u and ur lovely twins are still doing great  I'm sure they are. Xxx

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone  if I have soz and hello to u xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - No you cant use immodium, but try fybregel, its safe to use in pregnancy and works wonders. I suffered throughout last time and it helped, lactalose you can get from GP but it only made me fluff  

We have been quiet I hope thsi means your all doing well  

My scan went well today, the sac has grown and we saw a tiny flicker of a hb. Am so relieved, just have the nausea to contend with now


----------



## sammy75

Sue, glad all is ok and you got to see heartbeat, I would say now you can stop worrying but I know you won't as that is all we seem to do lol.


----------



## LittleMissM

Sammy - I just thought of my reply and duh! I just gave yo advice on constipation and you dont have this  oh silly me!
Worry - me worry!!! lol


----------



## kara76

Sue great news on your scan. 

Time is ticking away nicely for the rest of u

Juls and mari how are you girls


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just looking for a quick bit of advice. I have my 20 week scan a week monday in the radiology department at heath hospital. I know that everytime I go to the antenatal clinic I have to bring a urine sample but do I have to bring one to radiology as well?

Also wondering what will happen at this scan....as in does the radiographer or person who carries out the scan give us the results or do we then have to go to antenatel for them to tell us? Also will the person who carries out this scan be able to tell us what sex the babies are?

Sorry for all the questions, my curious mind is at work today!

Thank you


----------



## LittleMissM

I didnt have any of my scans at the heath, but I did have to do the urine. I asked if they could tell me the sex before they started, they say they will if they can, all depends on babies positions but they should be able to. I was also told everything was ok by the sonographer although they never went into detail. We do have heart issues in our family so they did spend plenty of time looking at the heart and explaining it all to me, but apart from that they didnt say much more. I doubt they will go into detail as they will be measuring everything as they scan. If you are worried tell them before you start and I am sure they will explain to put you at ease.
Good luck, and hope you find out the flavour


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Girls.  Well first day back in work tomorrow after three weeks off cos of the bleeding..............I suppose its got to be done hasnt it?  and I am driving myself crazy stuck in the house there is only so much Jeremy Kyle u can watch!!! 

I am worried as I had a scan on Thursday at EPU and they said I was 9 weeks and 5 then.  They also said they would class this as my dating scan.  Does this mean that I wont get a 12 week scan 

xxx


----------



## sammy75

emmalily, it's sounds as if that is what they are saying as the 12 week scan is the dating scan, not really fair though.

hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Emma yep they will class that as your dating scan which isn't fair. I would speak to ur mw. Also if you want a nt scan and bloods is this available in ur area on the nhs?


----------



## EmmaLily

I thought that was the case.  Gutted.  I am Swansea so not really sure about extra tests but me and DH have decided not to have that particular blood test done.    I had this scan because I was bleeding so its really not fair.  Do u think I could pay private for a 12 week scan somewhere cos I  really need that reassurance espically with all the bleeding I have had. I cant not tell anything about my LO until i have that 12 week scan as if I need that bit of proof if u know what I mean for it to be real.  Do u know where I can a scan done and how much?  

xxx


----------



## kara76

I would discuss with midwife and if she is unable to sort a 12 week then u can of course pay.

Oaktree parc in swansea do scans, not sure on early ones but worth a go. Then u have crgw llanstriant and babybond, innermost secret and body clinic all in cardiff

I believe a dating scan can be from 10 to 14 weeks so I would demand another


----------



## Helen85

I would speak to ur midwife , they should give u one even if it is just for reassurance. As ur preganncy was a  Ivf pregnancy they must understand the stress that goes with it and the fact u have had bleeding . Kara yes they do provide downs testing in Swansea , but as Emma said above she doesn't want that so can't ask for that reason. I would defo pay and have a private scan if the nhs won't help . There's lots of places as kara said. Hope u get it sorted xx


----------



## sammy75

Can anyone reassure me as I am in a right panic, in work today a work mate brought in homemade soup and later told me it had stilton in it and after googling it am now panicking that I am going to get listeria.

Sorry for the me post but I have really worried myself over this.


----------



## LittleMissM

Dont panic, although you shouldnt have had it the chances of it containing listeria will be reduced. However saying that if you feel unwell at all then please seek medical advise straight away. Naughty friend 
Dont have any more


----------



## kara76

I ate alsorts I shouldn't have uncluded cheeses and cured meats. The risks are very very low


----------



## sammy75

Thanks ladies, I asked a midwife and she said as long as I wasn't feeling ill then it should be ok, but I will def be asking what is in things before filling my face lol.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## BelleBaby

I wouldn't worry about it Sammy, as Kara says the risks are so low.  I'm not too obsessive about what do and don't eat (within reason).  I had no idea that I shouldn't be eating pink meat and ate a medium steak (I know that would be common sense to most people but I'm fick!)  

I'm more worried about contact with my chickens and cats.  I'm not going anywhere near their mess, but is it safe to touch them? At my booking in I asked if they'd check my bloods for toxoplasmosis to see if I've had it before, I think that would mean that I have an immunity to it.

How is everyone?  What have you got planned for the weekend? We're spending it visiting family and friends - can't wait xx


----------



## LittleMissM

It is highly likely that you are already immune as they say about 95% of people with cats will have contracted it at some point.
Just dont change the litter or the cage - a nice job my dh is still doing  - and if they lick you or rub stuff you dont know in you then just wash your hands.
Try not to worry hun xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi sue 
How u feeling Hun ?? Hope ur not to sicky or anything xxx


----------



## Emnige

I was just sat on my sofa as still as I could be and I felt the babies moving so I lifted my top up and waited a while then I felt 2 lil kicks and....I saw my belly move!!!!


----------



## BexyPob

I know I shouldn't really be on here but whoooo hoooo Em that must be amazing xxxx


----------



## Emnige

It was amazing bexy, i've been obsessively watching my belly all day waiting for it to happen again though!


----------



## sammy75

em, i have felt slight kicks now and again but not yet seen my belly move with it, that must have been such a lovely experience for you and i have had  a look on you tube at babies moving in the belly and some of them look really mad like proper feet poking out, i can't wait to get to that stage lol.

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, it was amazing. Their movements are getting increasing and getting stronger, you'll see your belly move before too long. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, so fingers crossed all ok and we get to find out what flavours we are having. My bet is on two girls! I see your scan is in 3 days are you going to find out what sex you're having? 

Hi Sure, Bellebaby, Helen, Emmalily and everyone else, hope you areall well x


----------



## kara76

Em its so wonderful those movement

Tyler use to make my whole tummy jig from one side to the other. enjoy those movements now cause most ladies pg with twins don't get massive movement later on cause space is limited

Sorry haven't been on that much. Tylers not well and had a raging temp which today seems to be gone atm


----------



## sammy75

em, yes i am hoping to find out the sex so i'm hoping he/she will make sure it is in full view lol.

kara, hope tyler get's better soon she seems to be having a rough time lately but on the plus side all these bugs they pick up helps them to build a good immune system it's just not nice seeing them ill though is it as my sis has been down the heath for 2 days this week with her 1yr old constantly being sick and temp, but all they say is viral infection and give calpol so she's been quite emotional over it as she feels there is nothing she can do.

hi to mari, juls, sundancer and hope all the little ones are ok,

hi to helen, lills, pheobs, belle, sue, emmelily and anyone i have missed and hope you and bumps are doing ok.


----------



## sammy75

em, can't wait for your news.

hi everyone else today.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone, not long got back from hospital. The scan went well, everything is ok with both babies.........we are having......two   beautiful  little  girls


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya, can I join in please. I know lots of you already. I'm just about 8 weeks pg with ivf twins.

Emnige that's so fabulous! Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Pheobs, welcome   xxx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Girls.  Em that is amazing I am so pleased for u. I grew up with 2 sisters and we r so close I think its lovely to have 2 little girls growing up together.  As my father also says "there was never a dull moment in our house with so many girls under one roof".  

Well I have my 12 scan tomorrow morning (even tho I am not 12 weeks until Saturday).  I am scared cos I am still spotting on and off which is driving me   .  I just pray everything is ok with my little thumper!  

I hope ur all well girls.  I am off to see Lee Evans tonight so I am hoping he will take my mind off things for a bit even tho I will probably spend half the time in the toilet.  My bladder isn't what it used to be   

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Emmalily, thanks hun. I'm a twin and loved growing up with my twin sister, although not all the time lol! Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I'm sure everything will be ok but it's understandable that you are scared. I saw Lee Evans Saturday night in the motorpoint arena and he is fab, have a good time xxx


----------



## sammy75

em, you were right  two little girls, now you can start buying lots of little dresses and they got some lovely ones in asda i was just looking at sooo cute.

emmalily good luck for your scan tomorow,

hi pheobs nice to see you over on this thread,

well i'm not going to be able to sleep with excitement tomorow night and i can't wait to see what flavour my little is but if mil gets her way it will be a boy lol.

hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, we stopped in ASDA on the way home and bought 4 little matching outfits! I bet you are so excited to find out! Let me know as soon as you know lol!!!


----------



## sammy75

my scan is at 10.4oam so as soon as i know i will post on my phone and then prob straight baby clothes shopping.


----------



## pheobs1

I bet you will get no sleep tonight!  I don't even know how I am going to be able to wait, I'm desperate to know the flavours!  DH thinks they are two boys! xxx


----------



## sammy75

Phoebs, you will be surprised how quickly it goes as it doesn't seem that long ago I got my bfp and I'm now already nearly halfway.


----------



## Emnige

I second what Sammy said Pheobs, it does go so quick. Sammy first thing I did was go buy baby clothes! x


----------



## Helen85

Em - so happy to hear u found out u are having two little girls how lovely  be so nice for them growing up  bet u and ur dp are over the moon !!! That the buying begin hey  xx

Sammy- will be keeping a eye out for ur post regarding ur scan , I'm guessing a girl like em  

Phobes - hi hun welcome to the thread  I totally agree with sammy and em time has flown and I really can't believe I'm 18 weeks you really will be surprised , you'll be 20 weeks and finding out what u are having before u know it  xx

Hello Mari and jules hope ur little ones are ok xx

Kara - hope little Tyler is feeling better.

Sue- hope ur little bump is coming along nicely xx

Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sammy - I'm dying to know what flavour you're having lol!!!! Hope all is ok xxx
Helen - It's nice to hear from you. Was thinking yesterday you hadn't posted for a while. How are you and the bump? Over the moon indeed, so happy! 2 little girls! I can't stop smiling! 

Hi everyone else hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## Helen85

I'm good thanks em , been really run down tho got a mouth full of ulcers honestly in agony so that hasn't been the best been like it for two weeks not very fun I will say but apart from that I'm great lol. Just counting down the days till next friday when I find out the sex  can't bloody wait I think it's a girl don't know why just got a funny feeling . 

I agree with u em can't wait to hear what sammy is having  xx


----------



## sammy75

Sorry ladies in work but wanted to let u know that scan is tomorow lol,


----------



## kara76

I got excited then seeing u had posted lol


----------



## Helen85

Ha ha sammy look at all us waiting to find out what your  and it's not till tomorrow lol xx


----------



## Emnige

Lol, Sammy, can't wait till tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Juls78

hiyyaaa ladies, so sorry i have been awol- last time i was here i read up to page 54 and now you are on 64- will have to go back and read them to see where you all are!!

Sammy- i am so excited for you!! someone told me that they had asked the sonographer to write the sex down and put it in a sealed envelope and they were going to open it as a chrismas present. i think that is a lovely idea but that would drive the other ladies on here nuts!!! they are dying to know now i think    

Life here is bonkers- i have no time to even go to the loo and we rarely make it down stairs before midday    . Erin iss amazing- such a good baby on most levels- really easy going but ...... once 8pm comes.. she turns into a badger- wide awake and wanting to feed regulary. I am bottle feeding now as my milk was just not enough and i had to go on tablets which meant i couldn't bf anywa. and she is a right guzzler. We think she suffers a bit with colic in the evening, she is on infacol which works but not sure if the colic is keeping her awake- no matter what i do she will not go down in her moses basket- she wants to sleep in my bed and i am not happy cosleeping for many reasons- so i will just have to persevere. By 2.30 this morning i gave in and laid her on my duvet next to me - thinking i would put her in the crib once she settled- next thing i know i wake up and it is 8am and erin is still snoozing next to me. why can't she do that in her crib??     

just to write it down - erin is 4 weeks now and weighs 9lb 4 oz- she is gaining nicley. averaging 10oz a week

Kara thanks for the message- been meaning to text you- but you know how it is!!! 

anyone got any suggestions for baby monitors? give me feedback on good and bad ones please. 

right i will catch up over the next couple of days and get back to you- good luck to thiose that need it xxxx

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls so so good to hear from you. Sounds like erin has mummy wrapped around her little finger hehe, those early weeks are crazy and the mornings just fly by.
Regarding getting erin to sleep in her moses basket have u tried warming it? We use to pop a hot water bottle in tylers crib just to slight warm the mattress so she didn't notice the difference in heat when we put her down and it worked wonders- worth a go 

Sammy scan tomorrow woo hoo

I knew a couple pregnant with twin and had each sex put in a seal envolope and open just one on crimbo day and then waited for another surprise at birth!


----------



## newbie131

Hello! Just dipping my toes in this thread!


----------



## kara76

Dip away that's what this thread is for

Lots of good pregnancy books out there

What to expect in pregnancy is good

Rough guide to pregnancy is brill and amusing too 

I also brough a big hard back with sounds development week by week which was lovely and I am gona keep in and hopefully pass it on to tyler


----------



## Helen85

Welcome to the thread newbie  it is a bit nerve racking coming over at first isn't it. I always felt I was tempting fate if I crossed over too early or something . Stupid I know . You will get some great support and advice from all the ladies on here  there's a nice mix at the moment of mums to be , new mums and some more experienced mothers so loads of support . 
I'm sure you'll find everyone lovely  
Wishing u a happy health 9 months xx


----------



## Helen85

Sammy super excited to hear your news  xxxxx

Jules- nice to her for u , sounds like your beautiful little Erin is keeping u very busy  glad to hear that she is growing so well u and dh must be soooo proud  xx

Morning to everyone else xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Newbie, nice to see you on here 
Sammy - Can't wait to hear your news xxx

Hi to everyone else hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## sammy75

Just a quick post on my phone to say all went well at scan and its a little girl.


----------



## kara76

Sammy that's lovely news. Yay yay.


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, glad your scan well. Congratulations, a little girl


----------



## Helen85

Congrats sammy   said it was a girl  bet your over the moon .
I wonder if we will all have girls lol I think soo . Xxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks everyone,

helen, not long until you find out now, one of us has to have a boy lol.


----------



## LittleMissM

fab news - bet i beat the trend!


----------



## pheobs1

Great news Sammy! A run of girls xxx


----------



## Helen85

I don't mind either way but had a funny feeling that I've been having a little girl from the start so I will be surprised if I have a boy . Just want to know soo much lol cause it's so close it's killing me , roll on next Friday x


----------



## Juls78

Sammy - team pink!! lovely... now the fun of shopping starts!!

Kara- that is a great idea kara- i was looking at those microwavable wheat bag things this afternoon and wondered if it may make a difference.. i will go back and buy one tomorrow- it may well help and yep she has me well and truely under her thumb. Love it!! 

Helen- i was totally convinced we were having a boy, right up to the birth- i only bought neutral stuff though but had the name Harri picked out and refferred to the bump as he all the way through -didn't particularly want a boy- i honestly didn't mind but  secretly i love having pink all around though. Not long to wait now though.
welcome Newbie!! xx
Emnige, phoebs, sue33 xxxxxxxx

julsxx


----------



## Mari0609

hi juls- george having same joy as erin, dh got him colic milk bottle (Dr Brown's brand), we also feeding him infaco but this stuff really makes the poo stink compare to gripe water and have you try car ride, it work a magic, worth a try juls. 


Hi to all lovely ladies, promised will be back soon!

Afm, I think I am having my 1st period as yesterday it start, this morning there still fresh red blood but not much, not sure when so soon as I heard breastfeeding mum will usually have 1st period at around 6 months? Any one experience this?


----------



## kara76

Mari how are things. Some people periods do return quite early, it depends on so so much. U might have one and then not have another for ages or it might return regular straight away.

How's everyone$

So ladies anyone picking out names yet?


----------



## Helen85

Oh jules it'll probably be the same for me , everyone else thinks it's s boy lol. To be honest as long as the baby is healthy then I really don't mind  so glad to hear that your little one is doing so well . Can't wait till my lo is here  

Afm - midwife today I hope she listens to the heartbeat xx


----------



## kara76

Helen hope u get to heat hv today. I tried recording tylers on my phone. It was very successful though but I did get a recording in the end


----------



## Mari0609

hi kara- george is 8weeks old today, can't believe i managed to give birth to this little person, he is growing fast the fist size clothes 0-3mths are bit to small, m changing to 3-6mths which bit too big but better then too tight right! he is constantly demanding feed, sometimes feel like m a milking cow ...but when he smile, my whole world dance...m loving it everyday even though I m tired, i nearly fainted last night cos so dizzy n sick too ....this morning i m ok, hopefully just a small bug nothing serious. george is having immunization on 30th, m bit worry as how to deal with if he is unwell, other than that we r doing ok

as for the period, i was told that full time breastfeeding will only expecting the period from 20wks, i hope only one episod as i m not fancy her visit especially m so tired already.

by the way, how r you n little tyler?

hi sammy- wow is pink! that is wonderful news, loves the baby girl clothes, they r so cute n every baby shop u walk in n only see girls 

hi helen- guess u would prefer surprise like juls, i just can't wait as i love to buy stuff lol!

hi em- how r you, star shopping yet?

hi pheobs, newby- welcome


----------



## Emnige

Mari - It's nice to hear from you xxx
Kara - We have picked out 2 names, Maisie and Ellie, could all change by the time they are born though!
Helen - Hope your midwife appointment goes well today and that you can listen to heartbeats. I haven't heard my babies heartbeats yet but my midwife said at my 25 week appointment we will. I can't wait!

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Juls78

Mari- lovely to hear from you sounds like you are coping really well. I loved the feeling of bf, but it just wan't to be for me, we are starting on the gripe water tonight to see if that helps the wind- i thnk she has trapped bottom weind iykwim!!    Anyeway s had a really good night last night- slept from 1am to 6am then had a feed then back to sleep till 10am. I didn't know what to do with myself lol

Emnige-Maisie was on our list too- but we couldn't decide how to spell it- maisy or maisie. 
Helen i loved hearing the heartbeat- i demanded it everytime we went. i recorded it on mt phone too- i listened to it everytime i needed a pick me up!!
Kara, any news with you??

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Em lovely names, its so exciting.

Wind is a bugger, if u fancy trying baby massage try watching the I love u stroke on you tube its great for wind

Afm we are in the middle of refitted our kitchen and omg its a mess, we have no water or heating atm, tyler has what I think is an ear infection after doc said virus so docs tomorrow then tyler will go to nursery and I'm tiling all day. She actually has gunk flowing out her ear yet gp couldn't see us tonight!

Oh wind wise try a few bum taps before and during back rubs, it really helped tyler and she always had tons of wind! People say bf babies don't get much which is so not true

Hey juls add me on ** so I can nose at your piccies lol. You don't have to if u don't want though


----------



## Helen85

Morning everyone 

Midwife went well , heard the heart beat  was like a little train Soooo awesome . Found out im B rhes neg which is a bit of a pain , got to have a injections and 28 weeks and 34 weeks and after the baby is born if he/she is positive  other wise next time I have a baby antibodies will try attacking the baby !!! God my body is never bloody simple I tell you  apart from the everything is great . 

Mari - I wanted to wait till the baby was born first of all but as the time wen on and dp is impatient and he really wanted to know so I gave in and said we could find out ( mind u now it's so close don't think I ever could have waited lol ) want to know so bloody badly can't wait to buy stuff lol xx

Em- love the name Hun  as I said before my god daughter is called Maisie and she is the cutest thing ever xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Glad your appointment went well. I can't wait to hear my babies heartbeats, got to wait until January 3rd for my next midwife appointment, day after my b'day so will be a nice b'day pressie! xxx


----------



## sammy75

helen, glad midwife went well and you got to hear baby's heartbeat, i have a little listen in on mine every couple of days and now can find it pretty much straight away.

em, not long til your 4d scan, i was thinking of booking one for around 30 weeks so ages away yet, as for names i also like ellie and evie and lacey but not decided yet as i'm sure a few more will get added to the list by time she arrives.

mari and juls sounds like the little ones are coming on nicely and you both seem to be enjoying every moment.

hi pheobs, lills, kara, belle and anyone i have missed, hope your all doing ok.


----------



## LittleMissM

Sorry I have been so bad keeping in touch ladies, I feel real bad but ny son has been poorly and we went to a and e and he has lost his hearing, we hope temporarily due to severe ear infections. So things a little tough. Then top it off I was poorly today woke with severe cramps and ended up at epu. Seems I have a severe UTI and baby is ok, we got to see baby again though which was lovely.

Kara - You were ill last time we spoke, hope your better and Tyler good.

Helen - Glad appt well. Hearing the HB is fab 

Em - Not long till your 4D is it? If you ask them they will turn on the machine and let you hear the HB. They did at babybond, not sure where your going.

Sammy - Hope your well hun xx

Sorry if I missed anyone - love to you all xxxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi sue, sorry to hear your baby is so poorly and I hope his hearing returns soon and glad that all is ok with baby and you got to see he/she again, take care.


----------



## kara76

Aww sue sound like u and family having a rough time. So many bugs going around

What are they doing about the ear infection?

Tyler has gunk leaking out her ear atm and doc on call says its an infection clearing itself.


----------



## LittleMissM

Kara - They are not doing anything. They say they wont give him antibiotics so young and they wont give them to babies anymore. We just have to monitor him and keep an eye on his temp as that has been up and down. Sounds good that its coming out, the gunk staying in the inner ear is what has caused the hearing loss. Bless her x Did they sort that rash?


----------



## kara76

Yeah rash sorted after 5lots of anti bs and stopping all creams and bath oil. We now have a body wash and hoping that's the end of it.

I can't believe they aren't given any anti bs, that's crazy.


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  

Sue ~ sounds like  u have had a very tough time lately hun.  Sorry to hear about ur LO lets hope he's on the mend now bless him.  Glad the scan went well.

Well girls I am officially 12 weeks I had a scan last week after my MW begged the usual Ultrascan people but they refused so she rang EPU and told them I am still spotting etc and they did one.  Dont think they were too happy mind cos the woman said prehaps ur MW should listen into the heartbeat rather than sending u here all the time.  But MW wont try listening yet cos she said  that I would completely panick if she couldnt find it cos it is still quite early and it is possible she wont be able to find it.  But any scan went well even tho she really struggled to see baby cos my retreverted uterus and the baby is at the very top but she could see the heartbeat. She wouldnt give a pic which I was really upset about cos my DH works away a lot and was with me and I really wanted him to see  the baby too but i think i am going to book a private scan. Do u think Oaktree would do one at 14-15 weeks for me?  

I told my family last nite.  I got my 4 year nephew to tell everyone.  He is sooo cute and he thinks I am having Baby Jesus.  What a strange feeling telling people I thought that day would never come.  My nan was in floods of my tears bless her.  

Hope ur all having a good weekend.  

xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Sue sorry your having a rough time, hope things start to look up x

Emma Lilly, glad scan went well and you got to share your fabulous news. Bit mean not giving you a photo though x

Hi everyone, no news from me really. Had some awful headaches this week, think I've got shares in kool and soothe! Xxx


----------



## Helen85

Thanks ladies for he well wishes on my midwife appointment 

Sue - god Hun u sound like your having a right ruff time . Hope u and ur little one get better really soon  glad to here baby on bored is doing well  xxx

Em- think it's a little mean your midwife is making u wait so long to hear the heartbeat lol , bet u can't wait for ur next appointment so u can hear it  not long till ur 4d you'll have to fill me in on how good it is cause still haven't booked mine yet. Such a shame that it won't be deb doing it  do u know what the new nurse there is like?? I'm sure she's lovely just would have been nice to see debs and say thank you to them all xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I know, right, mean midwife, lol! It'll be worth the wait though. It is a shame Debs won't be the one doing the 4d scan as she was there from the very begining but I'm sure whoever does it will be just as nice. I'll let you know how the scan goes, I can't wait!

Pheobs - Hope your headaches wear off soon x

Emmalily - So glad you got to have your scan and that everything was ok. I have a retroverted uterus as well, I never thought it could cause problems viewing the baby, as your baby gets bigger though they'll be easier to see. Such a shame you didn't get a picture xxx

Kara - Hope Tyler gets better soon x

Sue - You poor thing, it does sound like you have had a lot to deal with lately. Hope you & baby get better soon xxx

Sammy - It's quite hard thinking of names, isn't it! Evie is cute. Hope you are well x

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emmalilly - Babybond do reassurance scans and you can go anytime now. Not sure of price though. Do a google, you can view and book online.


----------



## kara76

Sue how is your lo? Tyler has a perforated ear drum because the doc missed the infection so the only way for the fluid to leak out was basically to burst a hole in the ear drum and she now has anti bs. If lo isn't better go back hun

How is everyone else?

My mw listened in to tyler at 16weeks, I suppose with twins its harder maybe that's why

Hey girls I think its time for some bump pics so get posting ur piccies


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone, I'm a little crazy this week with insesent knicker checking! Got scan at CRMW on Monday which I'm really looking forward to! Booking in with midwife on Thursday and sorting referral for consultant and nhs scans, so excited but still nervous! 
I'm absolutely huge, think it's the cyclogest bloating me out, I've been on three a day and dropped to two a day a week ago.

Kara I can't believe what's happened to tyler, you must bd furious. Doctors are just frightening these days.
Sue hope your LO is on the mend.


Hi to everyone else, hope your all well xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone  
Kara- god tyler really is in th wars !!! Bloody doctors , gps just arent what they used to be !! Hoping she getting alot better soon  xxx

Phobes - god I remember that time like it was yesterday , constantly in the toilet making sure there still wasn't any blood, wanting for the scan and praying away the days till 12 weeks ( I'm such a worryier I was like a nervous wreck honestly lol) 
It does get better tho . Once the 12 week scan was out the way I felt so much better . I think we are always going to worry because of how hard and how much we have tried to get pregnant and when It finally happens it's like it can't be real or something ( well that's how I felt , I might just be a crazy women tho lol)
I'm sure all of ur up coming appointment will be perfect and you'll be surprised how quickly the time goes  oh and I was Huge from the start too first I had Ohss and then I was just really bloated never really want away lol by the time the bloating went down my bump had come so Ive looked pregnant from the start so ur not alone Hun  xx

Sue &mari- hope u and your beautiful little ones are doing fab , hope they are leaving u have some sleep even tho I bet it's not much at the moment xxx

Em & sammy- hope u and your lovely little girly bumps are fab  xx

Emmalily - So glad ur scan went well , very mean u couldn't get a picture !! I'd just go get a private one down hun like the other ladies have suggested  xxx

Sue- how are u and your lo ?? Hope u are both feeling better. Ur little bump growing yet ? Xx

Afm- 3 days to go and we find out   can't wait honestly time is going so slow lol. Ordered my cot and wardrobe set and it comes with a nursing chair it's lovely so cant wait for that to come , my mother has bought that and she's getting the pram so that's saved us a load of money which is lucky xx

So u girls going to try and guess what im having ? I think it's going to be all girls on this thread just got a feeling  xxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes busy week ahead for you. I too remember the knicker watching

Helen my guess is a boy, we are due some blue on this board hehe


----------



## Helen85

Kara - your with everyone else I know then I'm the only one that thinks I'm having a girl lol xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen - I'm betting it's a girl


----------



## Helen85

I've thought we were having a girl from the start so I'm with u em, mind u everyone I know has betted its a boy , either way I'll be happy But just had this funny feeling it's a girl ( I'm probably totally went mind lol) xx


----------



## sammy75

helen, i had a feeling it was a girl from the start and i was right so i'm with you and em and think it's a girl but it would be nice to see someone have a boy, but so far it looks like girl power lol.

hi to everyone else and hope your all feeling ok,

afm, got sent home from work yesterday as couldn't stop being sick so think i picked up a bug that seems to be going around so i have been living off toast and water since yesterday and hopefully later will try some soup as this poor baby will be starving lol.


----------



## Helen85

Oh sammy sorry to hear that u aren't feeling well , this time of year there is so much stuff going round . Make sure u put ur feet up and get better soon k Hun xxxx


----------



## sammy75

thanks helen, and i'm feeling alot better today than yesterday so i'm glad coz i cannot stand being sick as i cry like a baby lol, bet your really excited for fri, it's so nice to see how far along we all are already and before we now it will be announcing the births of our little ones.

kara, how's tyler doing hope her infection is clearing and what a stupid doc to leave her like that.

hope mum's and babies are doing ok.


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls sorry to butt in but I have had a really funny stitch like pain in my left side.  I am just over 12 weeks.  I think it is trapped wind do u know anything I can take or do to help.  I cant get hold of my midwife she is off for a few days. Not sure if anyone else has suffered with this. 

xxx


----------



## sammy75

Emma, I suffer sharp pulling pains all the time but been told it is round ligament pain which usually is just on one side but if you have got trapped wind I would go on nhs direct and they should give info on what you could take for it.


----------



## pheobs1

Sammy sorry your feeling poorly, get well soon xxx

Emmalilly you best check what's safe to take when pg. When I had my lap I had terrible trapped wind and found ginger biscuits, peppermint tea and peppermint cordial really helpful, but please check as I have no idea if you can take them when pg xxx

AFM just struggling to stay awake in work today! Got midwife tomorrow, so that should be fun! Xxx


----------



## Juls78

emma - i would still try to gry hold of your mw but i had some of those pains now and again. they passed with time- need to  let out some bottom wind   

sammy - glad you are feling better- take it easy for a few days x
helen- what does your bump look like- all front - i think a girl - if it spreads then i think boy. sooo exciting
phoebs - not long to go!!    hop time passes quickly for you.

kara- hope tyler is feeling better- how do children get perforated ear drums? x

hiyya to everyone else! xx
julsxx


----------



## Helen85

Sammy- I know Hun really is mad how quickly time has gone for us all, me u and em and all a week apart lol. Em is two weeks ahead of me and u and a week dead on  we could have them all in the Same week  just can't wait to meet him/her now !! 

Jules- Well I'm kind of more spead so maybe everyone is right and it's a boy , well 2 days and we'll know . Thank god my appointment is at 10 am Friday don't think I could bare waiting all day lol .
How's your beutiful little princess doing xx


----------



## kara76

Emma it does sound like round ligement pain. The uterus at 12 weeks starts moving up at around a 1cm a week and by 20 weeks inlevel with your tummy button. I found the round ligement pain felt like a stitch and would go on and off for days then stop and start again. If ever your concern contact ur mw or mw on call

Juls lovely to see a post for you? How's the sleepless nights?

Sue how's you lo ?

Em lots of pink shopping I'm sure

Helen bet u can't wait? I hope baby isn't shy now hehe

Sammy hope your feeling better

I know I've missed someone but posting on my phone is a pita


----------



## Helen85

Oh god kara that's all I've been thinking lol all this big build up and then we still won't know lol. Think I'll be booking a private scan very soon if that is the case lol xxx


----------



## Juls78

Kara lol - so far the sleepless nights havn't been to bad- for the last week she has been settled by 1am and sleeps through till 8am will have a bottle then go back till  11 ish, so i can't really complain can i!!    Actually the timing suits me at the moment cos i can't drive anyway so don't need to go anywhere- i have been watchingrubbish daytime tv in bed   

BUT.... i get my driving licence back tomorrow- thank god!! and then we will have to look at going to bed earlier and getting up earlier - so much i want to do... go to some groups, meet upwith some mums i met in hospital, take erin into my school so she can meet my class and the teachers there, go swimming ( i am very excited about taking her swimming - will probably be a nightmare) , christmas shoppng- ( i have not started yet) and just get out and about- fresh air and all that.

Mind you Erin was awake during the evening when she was in me... always busy from 10pm to 1am... may be a battle but now she goes down on her own (room needs to be very dark and very quiet) i suppose i could try to edge it earlier. I just hope she continues to sleep as well as she is!! Bless she is only 6 weeks tomorrow lol.
Hope tyler is feeling better! xxxx

Helen i am going for a boy then!!


----------



## Seren73

Hi All

Very early days for me. Had first 6 wk scan today and all OK so far 
Any advice for the next few weeks will be gratefully received.

x


----------



## Emnige

Hi Seren, nice to see you on this thread welcome! For the early days I would just say take it easy, think positive and visualise your baby growing inside you and look to the future. This time next year christmas will be very different and exciting for you! xxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi seren 

Em is so right, just try to enjoy it as much as u can ( I totally spoiled the first 12 weeks with constant worry)
And u really will be surprised how quickly the time goes  can't believe I'm 20 weeks on Sunday unreal how quick the time has gone , I'm sure the other ladies will tell u that aswell  xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## Emnige

Helen - Don't keep us waiting too long!!! I'm still betting it's a girl!  xxx


----------



## kara76

Welcome seren. It will fly by

Helen can't wait to hear


----------



## Juls78

helen you must know by now!!


----------



## Helen85

Hi ladies sorry went shoPping after the scan  well it's a girl  just knew it's was ! Over the moon  the little madam was being very awkward to scan lol had to get up and walk around and empty my bladder finally the nurse got all the measurements  she's causing trouble already god help me when she's born  xx


----------



## sammy75

Omg, helen that's brill news def looking like all pink so far lol.

Hi everyone else today.


----------



## pheobs1

Yeahy Helen more pink! Xxx


----------



## Emnige

Yay, I knew it Helen, lol! Congratulations! Did you go shopping for pink things?! I did after my scan! xx


----------



## Seren73

Great news Helen! x


----------



## Helen85

Thanks all  we are very happy 

Em- yea went straight in to town to buy a few Girly outfits  so love little girls clothes Soooo 
Cute  just can't wait to meet her now !!! Roll on the next 20 weeks xx

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Helen ~ Congratulations on Team *PINK*!!!! Let the shopping begin. I cant wait to start shopping. xxx


----------



## sammy75

emma lily, have you got a scan date yet for 20 wk, as it would be nice to have a list of upcoming 20 wk scans and who is going to find out the sex, hope ypour feeling ok and 7 wks will soon go.

hi em, helen, kara, mari, juls, belle, pheobs, lils, sue, and anyone i have missed, hope your all doing ok and little ones too.


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya Sammy I am really well thanks hun.  My date for my 20 week scan is 23rd Jan.  I am so excited.  We will hopefully find out what I am having.  I can start buying then.  I have a feeling it could be a boy.  I have been to see Diane Lazarus (not sure if anything has heard of her) but  she is really well know and she told me I would be 28 when pregnant and I am and I found out on the 28th and she also said it they would change my medication and that would make all the difference, which they did and I believe it made the difference and she said it would be a boy.  So only time will tell.  But as long as the baby is ok then I dont mind, which I am sure u r all the same.  How r u feeling.  Did u find out what ur having?  

xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been on, been ill all week with a wretched cold and a cough and it's really knocked me for six.  Have loved reading back and learning that you all (I think?) are having girls!! Lush! I'm gonna be a party pooper as we've decided not to find out what we're having...I think I need that extra incentive to push!  When we were expecting twins we were all set to find out the sex as thinking of two names in every combination seemed a bit daunting.  But now it's just the one we are going to wait for a surprise...I might well change my mind by the 20wk scan tho which is booked for the 5th of Jan.  Sorry if that makes me boring!  I think I'm having a boy though and hubby thinks (or hopes) it's a daddy's girl so we'll see.

Glad to hear that all your pregnancies are doing so well, nothing much to report here but definitely starting to show which I'm feeling quite emotional about.  Feeling it there makes it feel so real at last and I'm so bloody chuffed!

Got a Q for u girls, I'm going for my 16wk midwife appt this week - what will she be doing? Is it just weight + blood pressure stuff or will she listen for a heartbeat?


----------



## kara76

Belle we chose not to find out and its not boring at all. Best surprise in the world. I always knew I was carrying a girl yet my dh thought boy. It was so good finding out I was right as she was delievered lol.

Mw will listen to baby and do usually checks and bloods to test to risk of downs etc that's if u want the test. I didn't have 16wk bloods as I'd already been for nt scan and bloods privately


----------



## EmmaLily

Belle ur not boring hun.  I would love to wait but I know I am sooo impatient I couldnt wait.  My sister didnt find out on her first and I got to say it was a lovely surprise when her little boy was born but she found out on her 2nd that she was having a girl as she wanted to prepare her son etc and she regreted it a little bit and said she would prefer a surpise next time.  Not long for ur 20 weeks scan hun so exciting.  Mine is about 2 weeks after urs.  

Kara how is ur little girl I hope she is better bless her.
xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya hun tyler is much better after some anti bs. Her ear infection is better just need to go back to check with preforated ear drum has healed


----------



## Juls78

belle you are not boring- i waited and was so glad i did. it was so lovely when we saw it was a girl. I think i secretly wanted a girl but kept saying i thought it was a boy, maybe so i was preparing myself. But in all honesltly boy or girl would have been amazing!! 
Everyone in work had a sweepstake too- weight, gender and name-  i lost the worst i think.  and that kept us entertained for months- doing research on web for old wives tales etc...

Helen- lovely little girl- will be lush!!
Sammy -   
EmmaLlilly- well psychic has been spot on so far so you never know!!   

julsxx


----------



## Helen85

I know can't believe it's all team pink so far  

Jules over the moon I will say , didnt mind either but I just had a feeling from the start she was a girl  and I Love being right lol  xx

Emmalily- bet you can wait to find out , the time went really quick up untill the last week before my 20 week scan and then it dragged cause I wanted to know so much lol yours will be here before u know it  xx

Belle- your not boring Hun , I wish I wasn't so impatient and so we would wait to find out  , just couldn't do it tho lol . Couldn't bear the thought of the woman scanning me knowing the sex and not me lol silly I know ha ha xx

Hello Mari , em , sammy, kara, Phobes, And seren  hope I haven't forgotten anyone ! J
Did u all have a nice weekend ??

Afm- gone a bit buying mad lol just so many nice things for girls most of the shops I could just buy it all  think I might have to put a stop to it tho cause I'm buying thing now and the day after christmas it will be all on sale lol xx


----------



## sammy75

helen, i know whsat you mean about buying i have just gone and bought a pink snowsuit and disney minnie jacket   and my nursery set is coming later so i know i will want to go and fill the wardrobe and drawers up with stuff that i bet she won't get to wear most of it lol i really have to try and get some self control.

hi everyone else today, hope your all doing ok.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well. I just thought I would share this with you. I'm in work googling baby things when I should be working and found this page which has some useful links on:

http://www.cardiffandvaleuhb.wales.nhs.uk/maternity-services-links


----------



## Helen85

Sammy- bought my nursery set too  coming on the 31st so exciting isnt it !! It looks so lovely in the picture can't wait to do the nursery! The set comes with a nursing chair Really wanted one so really chuffed . My mother has bought it but we had it from tesco and she had loads of points which she had been saving so saved her £500 think the double points thing is awesome lol. So she only ended up habing To pay 230 for cot bed , wardrobe , Chester draws with changer on top and a nursing chair , think we had a bargin thanks to tesco lol . I ordered a nursey bale with everything for her room all lovely and pink  just can't wait to see what she looks like  Xx

Booked my 4d scan today  having it the 19th January . 
When is ur em?? Really can't remember ?? I'm sure it's not long is it ?? X
Be nice to go back and see everyone at the clinic xx


----------



## sammy75

Helen, didn't get the chair and havnt got the bedding yet either, as for the 4d scan I was thinking of booking mine for around 30 wks as I was hoping they would be able to see if she has hair as my sis baby is 1 and still got none and people constantly refer to her as he, poor thing lol. I have ordered my crib though which should be here after xmas.


----------



## Helen85

Lol think I'm going to invest in some pretty little head bands so whether she has hair or not people won't mistake her for a boy  was thinking about that the other day actually xxx


----------



## sammy75

The funniest thing was we were in town and the baby was dressed in pink and in a pink stroller and someone still said aint he lovely, well my sisters face was a pic lol. Think buying some headbands is a must, but mind you the babie is the double of her dad so my sis didn't get a lookin there lol.


----------



## Emnige

Helen, my 4d scan is a week Saturday and I can't wait!


----------



## kara76

Lol people still call tyler a boy even though she has hair and wears hair clips. Have to say hate hair bands and never use umm.

I booked 4d for 28weeks but ended up seeing tyler properly at 31weeks as she wasn't playing ball before that. We could see hair and later on when I had a sweep prior to labour the mw cud feel tylers head with hair. She was born with very dark hair yet is now blonde


----------



## Helen85

People are so silly , why would u call a little baby dressed in pink a he lol. 
Oh em not long then  bet you are really excited to see u little ones again  xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi everyone,'sorry for a bit of a me post to ruin the buzz. We had a scan yesterday at CRMW. One of my beautiful angel was waving like mad and is measuring exactly to date (have always been almost a week under) which was the most amazing thing I've ever seen. I'm devastated to say our second little angel gave up the fight sometime around a week ago by lookin at the dates. I'm a total mess of emotions. Over joyed at seeing my little one, devastated about loosing one of my babies, petrified of loosing the other and guilty for thinking twins would be hard. I'm upside-down xxx


----------



## kara76

Pheobes your post is happy and verysad too. Great to hear baby is waving away at you yet I'm also sorry to hear you have lost one. Its ok to feel so mixed up huni, don't bottle up your feelings. In time it will become easier. U will never forget


----------



## sun dancer

Morning all sorry dont post much these days but just dont know where the time goes wiv my 2 boys i hav bn reading up on u all and loads hav bn happening so will try and remember lol x
Em congrats on finding out its 2 girls and i bet u cant wait for ur 4d scan u will love it u b amazed when they r born and u look bk at the 4d how u can tell who is who its fab x 
sammy and helen girls aswell lovely news it sure is team pink on here at the moment  
emmalily bellababy and seren congrats on ur bfp and welcome the girls r brill on here  x
Juls and marie hope u all keeping well and babies r doing well x x
pheobs im so so sorry 2 hear ur news this morning thinking of u but glad 2 hear that u seen one baby waving at u x x  sending big hugs ur way x x x x
Kara how r u and tyler doing hope all is gd and her ear is better x x 

afm im doing great the boys r coming on so so well doing really gd  the weight is piling on them and we r having the most amazing smiles ever it melts my heart every time i hav 1  we r so looking forward 2 xmas even tho they dont know any diff x x rite got 2 go as 1 of the boys hav just woke x x
i know i hav missed sum one out so sorry a big hello 2 u all hope u all hav a gd day x x x im always thinking of u all take care everyone x x x


----------



## EmmaLily

Pheobes I am so sorry to hear ur news hun.  It must be so hard for u at the mo but u must be strong for ur little one he/she needs u 

xxx


----------



## Emnige

Pheobs - I'm sorry to hear you have lost of one your babies. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now, but take comfort that you have one beautiful baby growing stronger and stronger inside of you every day. My thoughts are you with you and your family xxx

Sun Dancer - Wow, it is so nice to hear from you. I remember when I first joined FF reading all about you & now you have two wonderful boys who sound like they are doing very well! I can't wait for my 4D scan and I can't wait to meet my babies xxx

Sue - Hope you are well, you've been a little quiet xx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## sammy75

Phoebs, so sorry to hear about one of your babies, comfort each other and try and be strong for other little one, take care.


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi ladies,

Im sorry I havent been around but very busy with my poorly boy and been bushed and tired all the time.

Emnige - Have you been buying much? I am ok hun thanks  

Pheobs - I am so sorry about your LO. I dont know what to say really and I bet what I do will be no comfort so Ii will just give you a big   I really feel for you hun  

Helen - Jack gets called a girl a lot. When he is dressed neutral I can see perhaps why a little but the other day I was in ASDA and he was in a blue baby grow with trains on it and I woman called him a 'she' really got me   Silly people!!!!

Sammy - If you get big change your can to earlier as they say the bigger the baby the harder it is to see them, I saw Jack at 20 weeks on 4d and it was so clear I was amazed. Good luck though its an amazing experience.

Kara - Glad tyler is doing well hun.


----------



## Emnige

Sue - How is your little boy? Hope he and you are feeling better. I have bought loads of baby things, our flat has been overtaken with baby things everywhere! My dad bought me the baby jogger city mini double pushchair. It was delivered yesterday so I'm going up tonight to have a play with it! x


----------



## LittleMissM

I have just had to buy a double buggy too, i got the jane powertwin version.

Jack is ok, getting a hearing test done soon, he has aczema flared up i think because he was ill, otherwise he is ok thanks for asking hun x


----------



## Emnige

Is that the tandem one? I did look at a few tandems but most places by me only sell side by side ones plus I found the tandem ones on offer were quite expensive. 

Glad to hear Jack is ok. I hope the hearing test comes back ok xxx


----------



## Helen85

phobes - sending you and dh millions of hugs , glad to hear the other twin is doing so well but very sad about the other xxx

sundancer - bet your two little munchkins are keeping you very busy  lovely tho i bet !!! i know cant believe all of us having girls  xx

sue- oh your little boy still sounds unwell , hope he gets better soon xx
xx


----------



## Seren73

phobes - thinking of you after your loss.  everything goes smoothly from now on in.


----------



## EmmaLily

I have booked a private scan for Thursday nite in Oaktree Parc.  Have anyone been there?  I just cant wait to see my little thumper again and my poor DH hasnt even seen the baby yet cos he works away a lot so I thought what a lovely early christmas pressie for us both.  So excited now
xxx


----------



## kara76

Yeah I had my 4d there and they had only just started doing them and they were great. My sil had one last year and my mate a few months ago and were also well impressed


----------



## BelleBaby

So sorry for your loss Pheobs, I know exactly ow you're feeling.  I was also feeling guilty about being so worried about twins.  It's natural for you to be worried sick about your your little fighter but you've seen how strong he/she is so please don't worry too much as it's important to stay positive for him/her.  What got me through it was remembering that the main reason they put two embryos back is to increase the chances of one live birth, and Amanda said that this happens quite often.  I had to think of it in terms of losing one made the other one stronger.  I know that's not much comfort to you now but it might be in the future.  Did you get a scan pic of the one you lost? xx

Hi SunDancer, nice to hear about how you and the lil boys are getting on.
Kara, hope your little girl is getting better, perforated eardrum sounds nasty.
Sue - get well soon for ur little boy and hope you're not feeling too grotty yourself.

AFM does anyone know if chicken pox is a risk to me even though I've already had it?  I'm a teacher at a school and one of the children has it, although they're not in my class.  Everyone keeps coming to tell me as if I should be worried...


----------



## kara76

As long as you had a good dose of chicken pox u will be immune. U can request a blood test via your gp to check your immunity too.


----------



## LittleMissM

Belle - As Kara said if you have had it then you will be immune and your LO will get that immunity from you whilst in you. People do try and worry you.

Emmalily - Let me know how they are, we will book one eventually and used babybond last time but if they are any good and economical I am happy to give em a try.

Emnige - Yes it is the tandem. I bought it second hand as the travel system. Got the one I use now with Jack second hand and paid £250 for it when it would have cost £1200 new. It was only 2 years old too. This new one is the same and comes with everything from muffs, car seats, rain covers, hoods, changing bag etc, and I got it for £80 with delivery so I am very happy.


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Sounds like you had a good bargain there xx


----------



## kara76

Wow sue that was a bargain. I love a good bargain lol.

How is everyone

Pheobes how are you hun


----------



## Emnige

Hi Kara, hope your lo is better. How are you?

I think I have discovered my first pregnancy craving! Curry with naan bread, poppadoms  and mango chutney! Mmm yummy! 

Hope you're all ok xxx


----------



## kara76

She is much better thanks hun. Full of beans today

I craved wotsits and oranges and orange juice


----------



## Emnige

Glad she is better  lol lots of orange coloured cravings! x


----------



## LittleMissM

I am on a downer today, there has been some bad news on a BFP thread I am on, and it has freaked me. I know I should be more positive, but my symptoms have disappeared and I dont feel pregnant anymore. I know this can be normal and on my son my symptoms disappeared for a bit, but you know when you have those little thoughts in your mind and you just cant shift them? I cant shift them! Its going to be a long 13 days till my scan and I think I will be on edge the entire time.
I know I should be grateful for what I have already but I cant help these dark thoughts   

Sorry for the downer!


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue massive    hunni.  I think we all have those dark days hun its completely normal.  How strange I said to my DH a couple of days ago and have also said it numerous times before "Do u think something is wrong cos I dont feel pregnant at more"  and he just shakes his head and tells me to stop worrying all the time.  I dont think I can actually believe this might happen until the baby is in my arms and I am sure most of u girls on here are/were the same.  Hope u feel better soon hun xxx


----------



## Emnige

Sue - Hope you feel better soon hun. It is hard when you read bad news on here xxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh sue sending u hugs Hun, this site is so brilliant for support but I do think other people's stories can frighten u alot . I agree will Emmalily don't think the worry goes till we have our lovely lo in our arms . Was so nervous going for my 12 week and my 20 week . I have relaxed a bit from the start but I still do worry xxx


----------



## sammy75

sue,   as you know we all go through these dark days and feel something is wrong and i myself sometimes keep forgetting that i'm actually pg as have no symptoms, but as i can now feel movement it reassures me, is there any way you could just go and pay for a scan at crgw just for reassurance that all is well? pity they don't sell mini scan machines so we could have a little look ourselfs like a doppler.

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## kara76

Sue I had no real signs when I was pregnant I felt just normal. I feel so sad for the lady on the other thread but you must not dwell on this news . You have had one successful full term pregnancy so that says a lot.

Its so hard not to worry from start to finish . I promised myself after my second mc that if ever I were lucky enough to get pg again I would enjoy every single second and I did, I made myself banish negative thoughts


----------



## Helen85

Think u have the right idea kara , not point thinking the worst all the time ( even tho I am the worse person for this ! Biggest worrier ever!!) I did completely ruin the first part of my pregnancy which isn't good really! X

Hello ladies, hope ur all having a lovely morning.
Quick question have all of u u pregnant ladies decided when u will start ur maternity leave ? Xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Thanks ladies, I was like this last time, bad news had me so paranoid that the same was going to happen to me. Funny how your mind works huh! Still not feeling much but trying not to dwell on it as I didnt feel tonnes last time, I think perhaps with being busy with Jack that perhpas I can miss the odd thing. 12 days and counting, but have to say the time is flying by, 10 days and I will be 12 weeks, considering I found out so early at 3 weeks the time has flown by!

Sammy - What a great idea! I read when Tom and Katie were expecting he bought a scan machine so they could see the baby at home whenever, wonder if he would loan it to us   
I wish we could afford a reassurance scan but being in maternity allowance only my salary is less than half so we cant afford it at the mo  


Helen - I planned to work as long as possible on my first but was amazed at how tired I was near the end, really thought I would have more energy, so I saved my annual leave and had 3 1/2 weeks of leave before starting my mat leave at 36 weeks. So had about 7 1/2 weeks to myself before Jack arrived. The time went quick but boy did I need it.
Have already planned this one to a tee already,    I go back to work 1/2/2012 and then plan on using my annual leave to go on leave 13 weeks later around the May bank holiday that should mean I start mat leave in June about 4 weeks before EDD, which is very similar to last time. Dont think my work will be happy when they find out though   in 18 months I would have only worked 8 months


----------



## Emnige

Helen - With regard to starting Maternity leave I think it depends how you feel nearer the time. I know at the moment I am going to be induced around 37 weeks which I've worked out is around March 19th 2012 so I plan to take 2 weeks holiday from March 1st to March 18th and then start my Maternity leave on March 19th but again it depends how you are feeling. One girl I work with ended up going on Maternity leave about 2 months before her due date as she was constantly tired and worn out.

Sue - I haven't had any symptoms since I became pregnant, no sickness, nothing. The only obvious sign now is my belly & stretch marked boobs! It's understandable to have dark days though, after all how long have we all wanted to be mummies and when the times comes you just want everything to be right. The time does go so quickly I remember testing on August 2nd and now I'm almost 23 weeks!


----------



## magz1

hi, just thought i`d pop on. I became pregnant with crmw, just had my 20 week scan and i`ve stopped the run of pinks, having a little boy xxx


----------



## kara76

Magz welcome to this lovely board and yay its a blue one lol.

As for maternity leave,I wud book it for as late as possible as it can always be brought forward. I finished at 29weeks for various reason including them wanting to cut my hrs and mega braxton hicks


----------



## Emnige

Hi Magz! Welcome to the thread. I had treatment at CRMW as well  Congrats on your baby boy


----------



## sammy75

hi magz, welcome and hooray finally a boy lol, good luck with the rest of your pg and i also had treatment with crgw.

hi everyone else and hope your all doing ok.


----------



## BelleBaby

Congratulations Magz, and welcome! How've you been feeling?

Sue   and hope the next nine days go super quick.

I'm really undecided about maternity leave.  I like the idea of having some me time before the birth to prepare and relax, but everyone keeps advising me that it's better to have more time with the LO the other end, which I can totally see as well.  Think I'll put start date close to EDD then go off earlier if I'm tired.  I just have no idea how I will be feeling, as my job teaching infants is tiring at the best of times!

What are you thinking of doing Helen?

PS does anyone know where my ticker has gone??!  I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## sammy75

belle, if your ticker was from bump.com they have been banned from ff due to some of them dispalying fetal growth pics which was causing distress to those still awaiting they bfp or suffered a loss, but you can use lilypie or tickerfactory.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hello ladies, can I join you please. 

I know many of you from the CRGW thread and although the rest of you ladies don't know me I've been following all your stories when I've been following the CRGW ladies.

I got my first ever BFP on 4th ICSI (plus 4 IUI's) confirmed yesterday and although it may seem a little early to join you, I promised Kara that I would enjoy every minute of this pregnancy so I don't see any point in waiting. Today I had my scan date set as 27th December, can't wait. Thankfully it's a busy time if year so I hope it'll go really quickly. 

I feel like I've become quite an expert in infertility over the years but now I'm totally clueless, so any advice and support is more than welcome. I look forward to getting to know you all 

Mrs T x


----------



## pheobs1

Well hello and welcome lovely lady! Fabulous to see you here, you know I'm thrilled for you! Roll on the 27th so you can get a little piccie! Xxx


----------



## kara76

Welcome mrs t bone hehe hehe so excited your here


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Phoebs

See Kara, I do listen to you and keep my promises


----------



## Helen85

Hello love ladies , in work again on a sat  honestly the shifts are just killing me !!
Working 65 hrs this week  
Just dont know what to do about maternity , I work 13hr shifts and my job is quite stressful just scared I'm doing more harm than good to the baby . I'm thinking now that Im Going to  take 3weeks holiday from jan 30th and then commence my maternity leave from the 19th fen straight after my hols . Such a dilemma as I want the cash for as long as possible but dont think i could manage the work load much longer than that ! Not Intending to return to work straight after my maternity is over anyway as the working hours are just unworkerble witha young baby . Me and dh have thought about it for a while and as we are comfortable enough On his wage I would stay off till the baby is in halftime school . Never been out of work so think it's going to be a big shock but I'm sure my beautiful little girl will keep me busy xx

Magz - welcome to the thread Hun I also had my treatment at crgw  they have had so much successes in such a sort time think they are a awesome clinic  congrats on finding out ur having a little boy , I knew there must be someone for the blue time on here soon lol  x


----------



## Helen85

We must have crossed posts welcome welcome welcome to the thread mrs t   
Couldn't be happier to have you over here lovely lady !!! The 27th will be here before u know it  and I think ur right, with everything going on with Christmas it will go even quicker u watch xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T, lovely to see you on here. The 27th will be here before you know it xxx


----------



## sammy75

Hi and glad to see you posting on this thread mrs t and 27th will be here before u know it and as you know we are all excited for you.


----------



## BelleBaby

Yahay Mrs T! So glad you're here.  Hope your back's ok after the bump you had in the car, bet that was all you needed! 

Thanks for that Sammy, yes it was a thebump ticker.  Gutted as I really liked to see what size fruit I was carrying each week! Always thought those fetal growth ones were a bit creepy though so, just as well they're banned.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend.  Except poor Helen, gutted you have to work on a Sat! Your maternity plan sounds good, so nice that you'll be able to not return to work for a while after babs is born.  If we can afford it I'm thinking of taking the best part of a year off.


----------



## kara76

I left my job after my maternity leave finished as I just couldn't leave tyler but I knew the minute I got pregnant that was the end of that job for me. I have found a new part time job now and returned to work when tyler was 16months old as she needed to be around other children and its great, works so so well

Best advice I can give is struggle though financially if you can as u can't get back those precious first years


----------



## Helen85

Totally agree kara , like u I knew once I had the baby my job would have to come to a end. And as u say u can't get that time back can u so I'll be happy to be a stay at home mum for a while  dp thinks exactly the same so I'm grateful for that. Well night ladies Just going to bed got work tomorrow for another 13hr shift oh the joys  roll on end of jan lol xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Mrs Thomas ~ Welcome hun.  Congratulations on ur news.  I know how u feel me and DH sat there and was like "what do we do not?". Its such an exciting and scary time.  I hope time flys for ur scan.  How many weeks will u be then?  


Only a quicky cos I am in work.  I had my private scan on Thursday nite at Oaktree Parc and it was amazing worth every penny. I cant believe the difference in 2 weeks.  He was all cwtched up facing my back but the lady got me to move about and he started stretching and turning around.  His arms and legs were moving around constantly.  He was absolutely perfect we are still on a high.  I think it was Sue who asked me to let her know what Oaktree was like and I got to say they really took their time and I felt it wasnt rushed and well worth the money.  

xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

It was me hun, will defo look into them when the time comes. Where are they?
Glad all was good and well, you can never have enough scans


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Helen - your job sounds tough Hun, no wonder you are giving up. You'll only get this time once so if you can afford not to work then go for it. 

Belle - I liked watching the fruit ticker too, that's a shame. Good to hear you can take a year off. DH is gonna be a stay at home dad because I'm the main earner in our house, which is pants! I'm going to take as much time as I can afford

Emmalily - you're scan sounds wonderful. I will be 7 weeks exactly on the day of my scan

Hi Sammy, Em, Sue, Kara

Thanks for all your welcomes ladies, I knew you'd understand how I feel. My scan which is 2 weeks today, never been so keen I get through Christmas! What can I expect from a 7 week scan - would rather hear it from you girls as trying to stay away from google at the moment, lol x


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

AFM - Bleurgh I'm full of a cold   came home from work at 1030 today. Have my 4d scan this Saturday at CRGW. Me & Dp can't wait!

Mrs T - Bet you are still on   Not alot happens at the first scan to be honest but it is so exciting to see your little one and have a picture. The scan was internal and they measure the baby to determine how far along you are and in our case we saw 2 hearts beating which is a wonderful thing to see. I bet you are so excited, make the most of it and enjoy every moment   

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Helen85

I would agree mrs t stay away from google , it can make u worry when there's nothing to worry about  well u can see the heartbeat going which really is awesome doesnt really look like much first of all but u watch by the time u go at 9 weeks it's really starting to look like a little baby then  and by the 12 week u won't believe the change . So exciting but nerve-racking in the early weeks but goes quick because u have loads of appointments to attend . Because of my Ohss I was going every week  from 6 - 10 weeks so seemed like never-ending scans which was great but so strange then when  were discharged from Crmw . Bet u can't wait  does make it so real when u see it up on the big screen in front of u  xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Mrs T, our 1st scan was 6w4d and to actually see the heartbeats moving on the screen was amazing! Like Helen dais the diference by 10 weeks (which is when I had my 2nd scan at CRGW) is amazing. In just a couple of weeks it went from a flicker to a proper formed baby waving and kicking about! The mistake I'm making is wishing time away between each scan and appointment to the next...and therefore not stopping to smell the flowers. having said that you want 2 weeks today to be here to put your mind at rest so lucky it's Christmas really as it'll keep you busy with any luck. Just use it as an excuse to take it really easy!!


----------



## LittleMissM

Mrs T - I had a scan at 7+6 and we saw the distinct shape of a baby, all beit very small, and a lovely heart beat. Depends where you go how they do it. All my scans have been over the belly except the one at 5 weeks which was internal because it was so early, and on this pregnancy it has been the same. My 12 week scan is in a week and it seems like an eternity away so can sympathise with you about 2 weeks. But try and enjoy xmas if you can and it may make the time go quicker. Good luck xxx

Hope everyone ese is doing well xxxx

Merry Xmas by the way


----------



## kara76

Mrs t tyler looked with a duck at the 7+2 week scan lol I kid . They measure the baby and u see a bright flicker which is a little heart beating. 

We got scanned at 6 + 2 first then 7+2. Stay away from google and also don't get hung up with measurements etc. I will txt u a pic of tyler as 7+ 2


----------



## kara76

Just checked it was 6 + 3 and 7+ 3


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks ladies that's really helpful, thanks for the pic of Tyler too Kara. Can't wait to compare. 

Another question - does the bloating stay until the bump takes over? DH keeps commenting on how big my belly is! I haven't put any weight on so Im guessing it's the progesterone making me so bloated. Not that I mind, I'll go with the flow and am happy to take whatever is thrown at me.


----------



## pheobs1

Not sure about everyone else but I've been really bloated the whole way through, I've looked about 5 months since 4 weeks! So I'm guessing it's the progesterone, I was on three in the beginning too ;-) xx


----------



## sammy75

Same here regarding bloating, how is everyone, hope your all well as I know that a few of you may now be worried more by the devastating news of some of the ff over on the other thread. I myself am shocked and saddened by the news and it shows how precious our pregnancies are and it has made me want to make sure I never complain about any aches and pains and just enjoy every moment and It has made me pray to god that he looks after my little one, I'm sure you all feel the same. Sorry for the depressing post, can't believe how much the news has made me sit and think why has that happened so I can't imagine what lils and seren are going through.


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone ,

Sammy - I agree such sad news  

Mrs t- yea I looked 5 months pregnant from the start and it's never really gone away lol, Ohss was around till about 11 weeks mind so think that was a lot to do with it . By the time the bloating went my bump had started . So ur not alone on that front Hun  u feeling ok ?? Xxx


----------



## kara76

Such heartbreaking news for the girls. Infertility changes u as a person and to have a loss afterwards really is heartbreaking.

Pregnancy is very very precious


----------



## Helen85

So very true kara xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey ladies, its sue33, I decided to have a change and change my profile name.

Lots going on that I wont bore you with, but such sad news really makes you scared and appreciative all at once


----------



## Helen85

Just thought I'd pop and see how a u lovely ladies are , actually got the weekend off so last 13hr shift today for 3 days 

Hope all u mammys and bumps are good 

Em- wanted to say make sure u come and post what u 4d is like tomorrow  got mine on the 19th jan can't bloody wait. Bet your really excited to see your lovely little princesses again  xx


----------



## Emnige

Hi Helen, I'm good thanks, hope you are ok. Bet you're looking forward to having the weekend off. As it's quiet in work my boss has just bought us tickets for the panto this afternoon instead of working, woop woop! Lol! I really can't wait for our 4d scan tomorrow, I'm so excited! x


----------



## Helen85

Lucky u  totally need to change my job to yours lol ;-) what do u do for work if u don't mind me asking xx


----------



## Emnige

Just back from the panto! Was so much better than working! I work for an online price comparison website helping customers online etc. V easy work, good hours & my boss is fab!


----------



## sammy75

hi everyone and hope your all doing ok, just a quick post to wish em all the best for scan tomorow, i bet your are so excited to see your little girls again.

afm, doing fine so far and off out tonight with girls from work as it's our xmas do so looking forward to my dinner with all the trimmings yum lol.


----------



## pheobs1

Enjoy sammy.

Em, lots of luck for tomorrow. Very exciting xx

Hope everyone else is ok, man it's cold tonight!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I'm very sad to say we had biochemical pregnancy confirmed by blood test today after I did a leftover test this morning and the conception indicator showed no increase. We are truly saddened and will take time to come to terms with it before we pick ourselves up. We aren't going to give up after coming so close x


----------



## sammy75

Oh no mrs t, I'm so gutted for you both, I don't know what else to say I'm just so devastated for you, take care and you will be posting back on this thread in the near future I'm praying you will.


----------



## Emnige

Mrs T, I cannot put into words how sorry I am      Reading your post brought tears to my eyes. I am truly gutted for you both. I hope as Sammy has said that you will be posting back on this thread in the near future xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

My deepest sympathies Mrs T, I am so so sorry - hugs xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Oh mrs t  deeply sadden by your news  sending u and dh hugs xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Mrs T, I am deeply sorry, such sad news. Sending you lots of love. Sorry words just dot seems enough xxxXxx


----------



## Emnige

I had my 4d scan today, it was amazing. We saw both babies faces so clearly, their little noses, eyes, mouths. The one was a little wriggler and was moving so much, the other was less active and hiding but we did get a good view of them both. The one baby is on the dvd yawning and the other one looks like she is trying to suck her toes as she had her foot almost in her face! I would recommend anyone to have a 4d scan. It was truly amazing, we got lots of pics and a great dvd! xxx


----------



## sammy75

em, scan sounds amazing and i cant wait to have one now, going to book one after xmas.

hi everyone else today.


----------



## kara76

Em your scan sounds fab, isn't it just amazing seeing them. 

How is everyone


----------



## Emnige

Sammy, Kara, It was so amazing! I could have stayed all day watching them! x


----------



## pheobs1

Em sounds fabulous, really pleased for you. 
AFM in my pj's ready for strictly! Supposed go be going to a party but still don't think I can face lots of people yet.
Hope everyone is ok?
Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks ladies

Em - glad today went so well for you


----------



## Helen85

Em - Ur scan sounded amazing  can't wait for mine now xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Good luck tomorrow Helen. 

i have my 12 week scan on wednesday but reached the 12 week milestone today  hope all goes ok.


----------



## pheobs1

Hey sue, we aren't far apart, I'm 12 weeks tomorrow and got my 12 week scan Thursday xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, when is your 4d scan? It's is amazing seeing their little faces!
Sue, all the best for your scan. How is Jack?
Pheobs, all the best for your scan as well hun x
Sammy, how are you?

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Jack has a horrible cold and is all bunged up bless. I know your not meant to use pillows with babies but he is so blocked have had to use one to help him sleep, otherwise he wakes crying he is so bunged up and coughing 
How are the beanies?


----------



## Emnige

Awh bless him, I hope he gets better soon. Have you tried a nasal aspirator? 
Both babies are good thanks, moving around alot this week! Have a scan at the antenatel clinic this Thursday so looking forward to seeing them again! How's your bump? x


----------



## kara76

I would quit the pillow and put a book under each cot leg, top end and soak a tissue in vick and wrap in a muslin cloth and tie to the cot, it works wonders


----------



## Emnige

I was wondering if anyone knew when my midwife or cons would discuss birth options with me? 

The only reason I'm curious is because I've always been quite set on a vaginal birth, with a tens machine and gas and air but at my 4D scan Amanda's husband (Hatel, I think his name is) did the scan and said that he has no problems in giving twin mums a caesarean. He swayed me more towards having a c-section because he said after everything you've been through to get pregnant it's safer to have a c-section. 

I'm now wondering if my midwife or cons gives me more information on both options, would they book me in for a c-section if that was my preferred choice or would they wait to see what position the babies are in nearer to the time to determine what would be the best option?

Sorry for the me post xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - Going by my friends experience with twins the consultant at the heath wanted to wait and see how things go. I went with her once and she said that VB in twins is low these days but it is possible, but you have to be prepared for the fact that 1 baby may be born vaginally but the other be transverse and you may need a cs on the second baby.
The choice is yours however, and mums still do have VB with twins.
You also have to weigh up the pros and cons of CS as in recovery time etc, your best bet would be to post this question on the twins thread, the ladies there will be armed with all the info you need.
As for my bump I am ok thanks, had my very first bout of m/s today, boy I take my hat off to those that have it constant!

Kara - We have a reflux pillow, as Jack had reflux, propping up the bed was useless with this so started using it again, some say use it others dont, but bless he has slept this afternoon after a rough night. How is Tyler?


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue ~ Good luck for Wednesday 


Pheobe ~ Good luck for Thursday 


I got my 16 week appointment with my MW tomorrow.  Really hope she listens to the heartbeat.  I have had really bad stitch type pains for the last couple of weeks and I know this is probably litagment pain but also i feel a lot of pressure down low sometimes.  I am sure this is normal and I am just being a drama queen but I cant help but worry.  Hope MW can put my mind at rest 


Hope ur all well and getting ready for the christmas choas 

xxx


----------



## kara76

Em my consultant wanted me in at 38weeks to have a c section with a singleton yet I refused as really wanted a natural birth! Didn't have one, have induced labour and got to 4cm and in the end had no choice but a section. Some cons will do elective c sections, some won't

The reflux pillow should be fine as its designed for babies isn't it

At 16 weeks mw should listen to hb and let u hear too


----------



## Helen85

Em- mine is booked for the 19th jan can't wait to see what she looks like  to be honest if I was having twins I would have asked for a c-section . I'm sure if u requested it they should give u one  u got to do what feels right for u Hun xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, not long until your 4d scan then, you will love it, its amazing. Still weighing up options about birth. Have an appointment for a scan Thursday so will ask when (if) we will see cons again to discuss options x


----------



## Helen85

Maybe u should give ur midwife a ring Hun and have a chat with her about it  maybe she could get u another appointment with your consultant xxx


----------



## Emnige

I'm seeing the midwife on 3rd Jan so will wait till then to speak to her, have you got a contact number for your midwife? I wouldn't know how to contact mine, other than ring my GP during opening hours & see if she is available. Should I have a direct number for her? I just have the number for the antenatal clnic x


----------



## sammy75

Just popping on to wish good luck for scans this week and hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Helen85

Em- I have her number and I have the on call midwife number that I can contact at any time ( for emergencies )  . Defo ask about getting a contact for her if I was u . Xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Helen, I'll ask when I see my midwife next x


----------



## LittleMissM

Had our scan and to say I was nervous is a lie, I was bricking it   
Babies look really weird face on - alien like dh says - but it was great to see him jigging about so much, it was so surreal thinking I cant feel that!
All ok so far and dates have been changed to edd - 30/6/11 (but I go by my own date of 2/7   ) and I am 2 days ahead at 12 weeks 4 days. 20 week scan all booked in for 7th Feb and very happy so far. I asked about weight - as not lost all baby weight from my son yet - and she said they only need it at first to calculate the downs risk as the factors are based on age, weight and height. She also said I would probably not be weighed again, so wont stress ladies  
We also talked about my sons birth and they are going to find out if the infection my son had was streb b, if so they will give me anti b's in labor to ensure this one doesnt go the same. Thats a relief cos I can tell you the first 4 days of his life was so stressful.

Hope your all well, and ready for xmas  

Sue


----------



## LittleMissM

Link for my scan pic

http://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/sueg9/Pic_1221_001.jpg


----------



## pheobs1

Fabulous news LittleMissM really please for you xx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats on such a awesome scan  bet u feel so much better now xxx


----------



## Emnige

Glad your scan went well Sue xxx


----------



## sammy75

Sue, glad all went well with scan and 20 wk one will be here in no time.


----------



## kara76

Sue wonderful news your scan went well. Must be quite amazing to be pregnant again.


----------



## Emnige

Hi everone,

Hope you are all ok,

Had our 24 week scan today. BP & Urine analysis all ok. Twin 1 is measuring around average and Twin 2 is measuring slightly small, just under average. The consultant wants us to go back in 3 weeks time to check both babies growth. I'm sure everything is ok but I still worry. Having said that sine our last scan at 21 w + 1 Twin 1 measuring around 19 w and Twin 2 around 18 w so now Twin 1 is 23 w and Twin 2 is around 22 so the growth is steady. We got some fab scan pictures, one of each baby side on and one of each baby face on. The one baby is mid yawm so has her mouth wide open!


----------



## EmmaLily

Sue Great news on ur scan hun.  I bet that is a massive weight off ur mind.  So pleased for u. 

Em ur scan sounds amazing.  I  bet ur glad they are keeping an eye on ur little ones and u get to see them again three weeks.  

I have my 20 scan in four weeks on Monday I cant wait now for Christmas and New Year to be over so my 20 week scan is here.  Girls I dont want to moan but I am just coming up for 16 weeks and I have definate bump on the way.  I feel quite uncomfortable I know this will get a lot worse but did anyone else feel huge and uncomfortable this early on or am I just being a drama queen.  

xxx


----------



## Emnige

If anyone would like to see our 4D scan of our beautiful twin girls, here is the link:






Twin 1 is up until 3 minutes 21 and then twin 2 is 3 minutes 21 onward x


----------



## Ravan

just popping in to see how your all doing.  

Emnige just seen your video,gave me a lump in my throat.Beautiful,thank you for sharing.Its the best part of ivf,I think.Bet you cant wait to hold them now,beautiful!

Merry xmas girls


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Ravan, we really can't wait to hold them! Merry christmas xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone could offer an advice really. Just looked at my notes and the consultant has written that twin 1 is on the 10th percentile and twin two is on the third. I know twin 2 is smaller but just wondering if anyone has had similar experiences? I'm sure twin 2 will catch up but still worries me. On the percentile chart thing twin 2 is not much under the 10 percentile but still is classed as being on the 3rd percentile. x


----------



## LittleMissM

Emnige - Ther scan is fab, so lovely brought a   to my eye. Try and not worry about the percentile lines, you will have the same when they are born, and each baby is different based on age, size, weight etc. This is just an indicator at the moment and doesnt mean an awful lot. My friend had twins a boy and a girl and her little girl who was small in the womb was born 5lb and is still on the 9th percentile even though she is 7 months old. She is on solids and loves them and is even crawling, her brother isnt and he is a whopper on the 90th percentile. and about 5lbs heavier than her. So what I am trying to say is try and not worry, as long as the babies are growing - and they are based on what you posted - then that is all that matters. Try and think of this, if there was anything to worry about they would tell you hun xxx

Emmalily - I am nearly 13 weeks and have a little bump - granted I am bigger due to extra pre baby bump, and I am also uncomfortable. I cannot sleep on one side and if I roll anywhere near my tummy I wake in pain. It is normal as your body is growing so much, just think your uterus will expand by 1000th its normal size by the end, and each and every pregnancy is different so what was for one isnt always the same for another. 

Ladies - Thanks for all the well wishes I am sorry I cannot do more personals as I am rushed off my feet at the mo! Hope you all have an amazing and safe xmas and new year. Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sue, I'm sure everything is fine but can't help to have a little worry in me! Hope you, Jack and the bump are well and that you have a fab xmas x


----------



## LittleMissM

you will never stop worrying now hun  just ry and enjoy your bubbas esp over xmas 

thanks hun, we ok. your scan was fab


----------



## Emnige

Lol   I can't stop watching the scan, it's amazing how much detail you can see before they are born! x


----------



## LittleMissM

loved the arm round the neck on twin 1


----------



## Emnige

lol, I love the part where she raises her foot! I think she has my feet and Dp's nose!


----------



## LittleMissM

amazing hun xxx


----------



## BelleBaby

Hi girls, just found out about Mrs T's loss...just can't believe it.

Em just watched ur scan vid, wow so amazing.  I've only 10 days to wait until my 20wk scan now and if all is ok we're gonna start shopping!

Loved ur lil scan pic too Sue, congratulations! 

EmmaLilly I'm just three weeks ahead of you and know exactly what you mean about being uncomfortable, esp while trying to sleep, but I'm sure we'll get used to it.  When did everyone else first start to feel their baby/ies move? I'm convinced I'm starting to feel flutters but maybe it's wishful thinking.

I've been immersing myself in work this week, dreading Christmas as it will be the first since my dear Dad died.  But at least the rest of the family will all be there with me going through the same thing.  Also feeling guilty that I'm pg and moving on with my life after him, which is ridiculous I know...argh!

Hi Kara, Pheobs, Sammy, Helen and everyone else - hope you're all ok xx


----------



## Emnige

Bellebaby, nice to hear from you. So sad about Mrs T my heart goes out to her. Not long until your scan now, I bet you can't wait. I started shopping arund 8 weeks into pregnancy so have loads of baby things now! I can't resist baby shopping! I started to feel babies moving around 17.5 weeks, I think the 'norm' is around 24 weeks though. I felt definite movements around 20 weeks+. So sorry to hear about your dad, my mum passed away 6 years ago and christmas is always a tough time of year without her xxx


----------



## sammy75

just wanted to wish you all a lovely xmas and a happy new year.


----------



## Emnige

Just a quick one to wish everyone a very happy christmas


----------



## kara76

Merry christmas. Yummy mummies and yummy bbumps


----------



## LittleMissM

Hope you all had an amazing xmas mwahhh xxx


----------



## Emnige

Hi everyone,

It's been quiet on here. Hope you are all well and have had a good Christmas. 

Back in work today  but only for 3 days so not too bad 

Helen, Sammy, Bellebaby, Kara, Emmalilly, hope you are all ok  as you've been quiet lately xxx
LittleMissM, I've bookmarked your diary so am keeping tabs on you, Jack and the bump! Hope you're both feeling better xxx
Sorry if I've missed anyone xxx

Nothing much to report really, my belly is expanding quite a bit now as I imagine yours are too!!! Have a midwife appointment next Tuesday (day after my birthday) so I plan to ask the midwife about the babies sizes as well as options for a c-section. I've found my sleeping pattern is getting worse, think it is my bodies way of preparing me for sleepless nights when the babies are born! First it was the achy legs keeping me awake at night now I have really achy ribs when I lye on my side so I usually find myself waking up every half hour to switch sides. The only relief I get is when I temporarily lye on my back but I know I can't lye on my back so end up on my sides switching back & forth all night. I'm surprised I don't wake DP up wriggling around but he says he never notices!


----------



## LittleMissM

oh i remember that night time routine! My mw said if the only way you can sleep is on your back then do it, I am havin to sleep on my back now as its starting to get uncomfy now.

Those with kids already, do you think babies sleep better in your room? Jack has been in his room a month now and sleeps 5 hours each stretch in the night, but over xmas I was at my mums and he was in a moses basket - just enough room - next to me and he slept 7 hours straight. I am umming and arghing whether to bring him back in my room. What do you think?


----------



## Emnige

Lol! The achy legs have eased off and now it's the rib and back pain, lol! I'm not complaining though, just happy and grateful to be carrying two lil babies! It is so much more comfortable on my back but as I'm approaching the third trimester I'm too scared to!!!


----------



## kara76

Its gona get a whole lot more uncomfy that's for sure lol. Tyler use to stick her foot right up in my ribs 

Miss have u considered putting the moses basket in the big cot in his room or is he rolling? Trouble is if u go back he might still be in ur room when baby 2 arrives which isn't so great.


----------



## LittleMissM

It didnt work Kara  and last night was the worst night EVER. I am absolutley shattered and twice (3am and 5am) he lay singing and talking to himself!!! The basket is going back in the cupboard tonight  I can cope with 5 hours, what was I thinking, every 2 hours like last night will kill me all over again.

To be honest when he sleeps he is good but its just sustaining that sleep. He does 4-5 hrs at home but no matter where we go he sleeps better up to 7 hours straight. Strange isnt it?

Em - Kara's right, the odd sleep on your back wont hurt and you need your rest, cos its gonna get harder! When is mat leave?


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sue, at the moment I'm planning on finishing work March 1st and taking 2 weeks holiday until the 19th, then officially starting maternity leave on March 19th (around my induction date, well hoping for a c-section now!) but will see how I feel nearer the time to confirm definite dates xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Just noticed your getting married in 20 days, oh wow, how exciting. You nervous? excited?


----------



## Emnige

Not long to now! I'm very excited! I can't wait!!! Everything is more or less sorted. DP just needs to buy himself & his son (who is his best man) a shirt, I need to order another button hole (but florist on hols untilk 10th/11th Jan!) and that's about it! Very excited!!! I want to wear my wedding ring now, lol!


----------



## LittleMissM

LOL thats nice  enjoy the day, it goes so quick but you will remember it every day for the rest fo your life xx


----------



## Emnige

Thanks Sue xxx


----------



## Emnige

Thought I would share this as it certainly made me giggle alot!

http://www.netmums.com/coffeehouse/pregnancy-64/birth-labour-256/649396-funny-things-you-said-did-labour.html

Funny things you said/did in labour!


----------



## sammy75

happy new year to everyone, good luck for 2012.


----------



## pheobs1

Wishing everyone a happy new year x


----------



## Emnige

Happy new year everyone xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Happy New Year ladies xxxx


----------



## Helen85

Hi everyone sorry I haven't posted for so long , working loads and been crazy busy because of christmas .
Hope u all had a lovely time Christmas and ny's even tho alot of us can't drink this year  

Em- loads of luck for ur next scan , I'm sure ur beautiful little princess's are doing just fine . I assumed that twins would be smaller anyway ?? Or do they have a scale just for twin pregnancy ( I'm clueless lol) 
At least u get to see them again  all set for the wedding xx


----------



## Emnige

Helen, glad you are ok. Was wondering where you were! Hope you are not working too hard. If you haven't already, check out my 4D scan, the link is in my signature! I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so will ask about babies sizes tomorrow but won't really know anymore untik our next scan on the 12th. They chart them on the same scale as singletons, but yeah with it being twins I'd also assumed they would be smaller. I'm sure all is ok. I can feel the smaller of the two moving more than I could before. Yup, all set for wedding, 2 weeks today I will be married eek! So excited! How are things with you? How's the bump? x

Sammy, hope you are ok, you've been quiet as well lately x

LittleMissM, happy new year, hope you're all ok x

Hope every one is else well and enjoying the bank holiday xxx


----------



## Helen85

My bump is huge lol , everyone keeps asking if I'm sure I'm not having twins (like they could miss a whole other baby in there , honestly I think people are so thick sometimes ) one month to go and I'm finishing so just got to get through the next 30 days . Wish I had the type of job I could work much longer but the hours are just really tiring Will be really glad to finish . 
God bet you are really excited for ur wedding Hun its come round really quick  
Just seen on a advert that one born every minute is back on again  do u watch it ?? Think it might frighten. The crap out of now tho lol xx


----------



## Helen85

P.s I'll have a look at your 4d when I get home from work  got mine on the 19th so it'll be good to see xx


----------



## Emnige

Yeah one born every minute starts tomorrow at 9 I think, I wa watching some of the c section videos online they're scary but I'm glad I watched them so I kind of know what to expect. I bet you can't wait to finish work, have you started decorating your nursery yet? I think we're going to start this month I can't wait! The 4d scan is amazing you'll love it x


----------



## sammy75

Hi all, glad to see everyone ok and as for myself I'm fine,

Em, re c section a friend of mine had her twins 3 wks ago and she had vag with twin 1 then had to have emergency c sec for twin 2 due to position of baby and the same thing happened to another friend 11 yrs ago so if it was me I would just opt for a c sec to begin with lol.

Helen, not long now til your 4d scan, I still havnt booked mine yet, can u book them at short notice?


----------



## kara76

Happy new year all.this is the year that is gona change your world forever

I had an emergency c section after 2 labours, both induced and due to noot progressing as it should I was whisked down for a sun roof job. I wished I had asked more about c section as I was scared, very scared but there was no need as it was fine and a planned c section is very different to an emergency one too. 

I love one born every minute ,trouble is I get all broody about pregnancy and births, not babies lol


----------



## Emnige

Sammy nice to hear from you, glad you are ok x

Sammy & Kara, thanks for the info re c-section I am definately swaying more towards it. I hate the idea of having one vag & one csection. Will speak to midwife tomorrow x

Kara, I've never watched one born every minute before but am looking forward to seeing it tomorrow night x

AfM, We have two very active babies at the moment, think one is sat on a nerve and kicking me & the other is bouncing on my bladder! x


----------



## Juls78

Hiya all- sorry just a quicki cos i want a bath!!!

I have never watched 1 born every minute cos it hurt so much- self preservation i suppose- can't wait to watch tomorrow though.xx

As for csections- right- i found it amazing- i think it makes a difference when it is planned  not emergency- i was up and about less than 24 hours after it- a bit woozy and slow but all functioning. I honestly didn't really have too much pain and really felt normal after 2 weeks. still wasn't allowed to drive though, gp told me to enjoy being pampered- i wanted to get out and about. that was the worst part as i am too far away to walk to the shops etc.  right got to go.... feed then bath!!! for me lol

Kara- i understand- i miss being pg already!! and there isno chance of number 2!!!

julsxx


----------



## kara76

Juls so so nice to hear from u. Fancy a meet up one day in carmarthen

I was out of bed about 10hrs after the section and only had pain when laughing, coughing or being sick due to pre eclampsia or and breast feeding when the uterus contacts. I had the section early hrs wednesday morning and went home and to tescos on the saturday and out to watch drifting on the sunday and pretty much got on with things as normal which surprised me, I recovered very quicky. My milk was longer coming in than if I d managed a natural birth and tyler was a nightmare to fed as she had a lot of mucus which is common with section babies. My scar is so neat and only about an inch is visable now. A section certaining isn't an easy option but its not as bad as lots of people think well not for me anyway


----------



## Helen85

Em- The nursery is already cream so don't have to paint thank good  still wait for my nursery furniture to be delivered  rang today and they said it had been out of stock will be delivered 18th jan . Prob start sorting it the month after. X

Hi jules  hope u had a lovely Christmas, god I used to watch one born every minute all the time when we were trying to get pregnant then I'd get hysterical thinking I'd  never get to do it , so stupid really dp stopped me watching it in the end !! So be glad to watch it and not feel sad .   x

Kara - hope u and Tyler had a fab Xmas  bet she was spoilt !! Xx

Sammy - hi Hun how are u ?? How's ur bump looking  you know yourself Crmw are pretty good never had a problem booking anything with them I'm sure they will have space at pretty short notice . Give them a ring Hun xx

Sue- how's your bump coming along ?? U starting to look pregnant yet . Hope u and your little family had a awesome time over Xmas x


----------



## LittleMissM

Helen - We ended up at out of hours over xmas as Jack had a chest infection, but aside from that he was happy and xmas went completely over his head. Well he is only 5 month bless.
My jelly belly   is starting to poke out and dh says I look preggers but I think I just look fat    thanks for asking.

Emnige - Glad twins are active bet that gave you some relief  
That link was very funny - I hullicinated on gas and air and said there was a giant bee in the room, dh and mw tried to tell me one was in teh room, but I just laughed at them and was convinced only I could see it!  

OBEM - I love the show, I watched it religiously when preggers with Jack and just laughed at some of the women - especially on the US version, they never use gas and air, whats with that!   - and just said 'I wont be like that' and thankfully I wasnt.


----------



## Emnige

Helen,  can't wait to get started on Nursery! Me & DP just got back from Ikea. We had a look at their wardrobes, I was quite impressed. Didn't buy anything but think we have seen one we like so might order online x

LittleMissM, they're really active today as well! Sometimes when they move it makes me jump! [email protected] giant bee! Sounds like gas and air is a must to me!

Can I ask for your advice about cotbed matresses. I'm not sure which ones are best to buy and don't want to spend a fortune as obv have to buy two of everything. I looked in IKEA but some were really firm and others really soft. Should they be soft, firm or in the middle?! I'm clueless! 

AFM, had a midwife appointment this morning. My midwife wasn't available though (not sure why) so saw a different one who was just as nice. She took my blood pressure which was fine, as was my pee sample! Yay! Then I lay on the bed and she measured my tummy 28cm which she said was good? I have no idea but good is good to me! She then felt where the babies were and the smaller one (the one on my right side) was head down, she said the one on the left was twin 1 and that she would probably be delivered first. She then listened to their heartbeats with the doppler and when the midwife went to listen for a second time and put the doppler on my stomach the baby on the left kicked the doppler!! It was so funny! I did ask about c-sections but the midwife said I would need to speak to the consultant about this next time I see her?! Oh well, we are seeing the cons next Thursday so will ask then. I also mentioned about a stingy patch on my belly (no visible marks but I just get a stinging sensation there now and again which gets quite painful). The midwife had no idea so will also ask cons on Thursday about this. Other than that though all was well. As my midwife was away I didn't get my Matb1 form but the midwife said she lives not far from me so would write one a try to drop it off to me this week or post. I won't hold my breath though. Have another midwife appointment in 3 weeks time so will ask my midwife for MATb1 if I haven't had it by then x

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Girls. 
I think I've typed this message a dozen times, then chickened out. 

I'd like to join you (again...again....)
My first 2 attempts ended in disaster, so to say I'm hoping third time lucky is an understatement. 

I joined this thread when we were on page 1, and can honestly say I have read the thread everyday (which Kara knows I do!)

In my first pregnancy I lost my twin girls at 20 weeks. 
In the second I had an early loss. 
So to say I am nervous being back here is an understatement!

I had a natural FET at CRGW in October, and am currently 14weeks 6 days with a singleton pregnancy. 
I'm not trying to make any of you scared. I've just been unlucky. 
But thought I'd better explain my paranoia upfront. 

I hope everyone is ok. 
I feel like I know you all really well, whilst your probably thinking. "who's she!"

Anyway. Hope you don't mind that I join. 

Sprinkles x


----------



## kara76

Omg sprinkles I am over the flipping moon for u. Such such wonderful news and I am so so chuffed for you.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say yay Sprinkles, glad to see you sharing your news. You know I'm thrilled for you xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks Kara. Thought I'd give you a nice surprise!
Though I probably would have chickened out again if it weren't for Mrs T !
Thanks Hun!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad you took the nudge Hun, put a big smile on my face


----------



## Emnige

Congratulations sprinkles, so happy for you xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Just  a quick post Sprinkles what lovely news 2 read im so so happy for u and dh i hav bn thinking of u so glad u hav joined us x x x


----------



## Vixxx

So good to see you here Sprinkles!  Loads of       !!!


----------



## sammy75

Sprinkles so happy to see you back and massive congrats.


----------



## Juls78

oh sprinkles- i have tears!! how lovely to have you back on here.     

Kara- would love a meet in carmarthen -  can do any day next week except tuesday am as am going to try to go to a mum and baby group for the first time. thing is erin doesn't wake uptill after 8am so we have never made it!! they start at 9!! i am gonna really try this week!!
can't stay long as baby monitor is squeaking- our first use. been on 20  mins and have been up and down the stairs about 5 times- tell you it is gonna be the death of me!!    maybe will help me lose some weight!!

Hello to everyone else- hope you are all keeping well. Maybe we need a list cos i am struggling to keep up with you all! Baby brain and all.   

julsxx


----------



## pheobs1

Just a quickie to say how pleased I am for sprinkles. Congratulations, it such lovely news xxxxx


----------



## Helen85

Congrats sprinkles  I know u must be scared Hun but glad u managed to take the plunge and post  will be keeping up go date with ur story . Wishing u all the luck in the world for the rest of ur pregnancy xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Wow girls. Thank you for a lovely welcome!
Glad I posted now!
Hope you are all having a good weekend x


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278712.0

New thread ladies


----------



## Helen85

Always nice to have another face on the thread and u deserve it more than most hun  
I work so can't say I'm having a good weekend ! Roll on 8pm  xx


----------



## LittleMissM

I cant open the link anyone else having the same problem?


----------

